# The Official Britney Thread {Keep anything Britney related here}



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2005)

Part of me doesn't care but I am intrigued!

Is Britney Spears pregnant? Or just really, really hungry?



Her publicist says she's not expecting, but Spears and her increasingly voluptuous figure are sparking a flurry of speculation.

_Us Weekly_ and _Star_ have reported that the pop princess is pregnant, citing unnamed sources. 

The _Us Weekly_ article, headlined "Baby on Board," says Spears was recently seen at Starbucks gobbling a roast beef sandwich but avoiding coffee and cigarettes. 

_Life &amp; Style_ says Spears, 23, is not pregnant, and it attributes her "bump" to mom's home cooking. Brit's also been sampling the chili and smoothies at her dad's joint, JJ Chill, in Venice, Calif., _People _reports.

But _People _ also enters the fray of pregnancy speculation by printing several photos showing Brit's new curves under the headline "Britney's Baby Buzz."

Spears has made no secret about wanting a baby with husband Kevin Federline. But publicist Leslie Sloane Zelnick tells USA TODAY: "Britney told me she's not pregnant."

Of course, not all baby rumors turn out to be true. Jennifer Lopez and Jennifer Aniston have both been the subject of false pregnancy reports in the media.

Spears, meanwhile, posted a cryptic message on her Web site this month that might be a clue to some big Brit news on the horizon: "I feel as though I have been very quiet and still lately. 'The calm before the storm' - I can really relate to that statement."



Source

What do you guys think?


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 30, 2005)

Interesting...I read somewhere that she said that she had gained some weight and is trying to get back in shape. It could be that she is pregnant and she just doesn't want to publish it yet. It's kind of a weird that someone in her position would gain weight like that especially since the entertainment industry is so tough on looks. She has had her looks so long that I doubt she would just decide to through it out the window one day especially since her profession requires her to stay in shape.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 30, 2005)

I dunno - her stomach is looking pretty 'pouchy' lately... especially in the pics from this week's Star magazine!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow! definitely! Based on this picture I would say she is pregnant.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2005)

I found this pic too! I am not saying she is pregnant but her body has sure changed.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah... and her stomach mostly. Especially odd for someone who had a well known 6 pack not too long ago... Unless she drinks so much beer she's getting a beer gut - I'd say somethings up.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 30, 2005)

Frankly, I don't care. I'm not a big fan of hers &amp; think she got married so quickly b/c she saw Jessica Simpson's fame soar from Newlyweds. I heard she was jockeying MTV to be the next Newlyweds, so whatever. If she's in love, great, but if it's a ploy to boost her career, boo on her.

From the pictures I've seen, I don't think she's pregnant. I think it's all the months of eating poorly &amp; "happy couple" weight gain &amp; not being on tour. If she really were pregnant, she would've been shouting from the roof-tops b/c she's been telling everyone how much she wants to have a baby.

I'm glad she's gained some weight b/c she's not so scary looking any more.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Frankly, I don't care. I'm not a big fan of hers &amp; think she got married so quickly b/c she saw Jessica Simpson's fame soar from Newlyweds. I heard she was jockeying MTV to be the next Newlyweds, so whatever. If she's in love, great, but if it's a ploy to boost her career, boo on her.
From the pictures I've seen, I don't think she's pregnant. I think it's all the months of eating poorly &amp; "happy couple" weight gain &amp; not being on tour. If she really were pregnant, she would've been shouting from the roof-tops b/c she's been telling everyone how much she wants to have a baby.

I'm glad she's gained some weight b/c she's not so scary looking any more.

*Yeah, she finally looks somewhat normal - like the rest of us! LOL I think she got married too quickly also, heck even her family didn't know about it! But they already have "newlyweds"... how many more do we need? lol How many people wanna watch Britney &amp; Kevin make out for 30 min?



*


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 30, 2005)

i could care less, but it definitely is intriguing. in this month's allure issue, there's an interview and she says that since she's gotten married, she's sorta let herself go, as in doesn't care about taking care of her body, while she lights a cigarette (that's what it said in the article).


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *How many people wanna watch Britney &amp; Kevin make out for 30 min?



* Ewwwww. Not me! 

However, Nick &amp; Jess are done w/Newlyweds, so there may be an opening....


----------



## Laura (Apr 6, 2005)

She said she wanted to lead a normal life so she hid herself away from all the cameras.

But you can't keep a good girl off the screens for long..Britney Spears has revealed she is starring in her own Osbournes-style show. The Toxic babe and her new hubby Kevin Federline have signed a six figure deal with US network UPS, according to The Sun. In fact, they've been filming for the past few months.

Britney, who is rumoured to be pregnant said "i'm really excited about showing my fans what really happened". "As i said before, I am now going to be expressing my personal life through art." The six episodes are expected to cover wedding preparations, her European tour &amp; the big day itself. 

UPN Chief Dawn Ostroff added "its pretty raw &amp; pretty real". "I dont think viewers have been exposed to people being so honest and open about their lives."

The 1st episode is expected to be aired in the US within the next month - and will follow shortly on British screens on either MTV or VH1.

Article taken from *SkyNews*


----------



## keaLoha (Apr 6, 2005)

Ugh, she's trying to retain her fans by doing a reality show. I knew she wanted to be the new _Newlyweds_ &amp; am not surprised she's doing this. What a way to try &amp; hold on to her fame.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Ugh, she's trying to retain her fans by doing a reality show. I knew she wanted to be the new _Newlyweds_ &amp; am not surprised she's doing this. What a way to try &amp; hold on to her fame.



seriously.
i hate how these celebrities do that. you know what would happen to you when you became a celebrity. i'm sorry your life sucks. send your paychecks to me.


----------



## Liz (Apr 10, 2005)

it cracks me up that it's on UPN. that's the channel that "Moesha" was on, and Shar Jackson, the baby momma, was on "Moesha"


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Apr 13, 2005)

Britney is pregnant... she announced it on her website www.Britneyspears.com


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Apr 13, 2005)

Britney is pregnant, she announced it on her website www.britneyspears.com


----------



## stacie0129 (Apr 14, 2005)

She has been looking terrible lately. Her hair piled up and no makeup holding that cigarette and waving at the camera. Did you all know she lost the part of Daisy Duke to Jessica Simpson.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* Britney is pregnant, she announced it on her website www.britneyspears.com this is seriously just trailer trash waiting to be born. but i have to say it will be interesting to watch how it plays out.shall we wait and see how long it takes b4 this "marriage" ends?


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 25, 2005)

Does anybone else on here think she is being selfish by scheduling her c-section early, just so she doesn't gain all that extra weight in the last 3 weeks of pregnancy? I just think that is so wrong in so many ways, Just my opinion though


----------



## Sofia (Aug 25, 2005)

Is that what she said? If so, what a complete selfish moron.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Is that what she said? If so, what a complete selfish moron. Yeah she said that! To avoid the stretch marks and extra weight gain! I think you're not ready to be a mom if that is how you look at the process.My mom is proud of her stretch marks, not that she shows them off, but she calls them her battle scars, From her pregnancy.

I'm so fed up with Britney


----------



## iloveparis (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW!!! I'm surprised to read that...I can't believe how vain some people can be. I mean, being a mom is really not about the woman but about the baby and making sure s/he comes out fine and healthy....sigh....oh Britney!!!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *iloveparis* WOW!!! I'm surprised to read that...I can't believe how vain some people can be. I mean, being a mom is really not about the woman but about the baby and making sure s/he comes out fine and healthy....sigh....oh Britney!!! thats exactly what i thought, how selfish? There is a reason babies stay in there as long as they do. Most women just pray for a normal healthy pregnancy, so that their child will be healthy. Not schedule everything


----------



## peekaboo (Aug 25, 2005)

I think that she is selfish. Seems to be quite a trend with some celebs-scheduled C-Sections. I think that fetal development is much more important than worries of weight gain and stretch marks. Having been through a C-Section(Emergency), it wasn't exactly a walk in the park and it took a long time to recover. Most of us aren't privy either to baby nurses and nannies. JMO


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* 

Is that what she said? If so, what a complete selfish moron. 


omg, I agree Sophia! WTF....lame, stupid selfish idiot.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 25, 2005)

Exactly what kind of doctor would even agree to such a ridiculous idea? If not medically, ethically refuse to do it. Suggest against it for the sake of the innocent baby. She is so not ready to be a mom since she is still thinking about herself first and her child second. I know my mom has always put me ahead of her no matter what, which is what a real good mom would always do.

God I hope this doesn't turn into another Paris gets rid of Tinkerbell type thing and just hand over the baby to a nanny all the time because she's bored.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 25, 2005)

it just goes to show that most celebrities are too self-centered to be real moms. their looks and their careers come before their children's needs whenever they can get away with it. so many celebrities do this...it isn't just brittany.

regardless, guess she won't be wearing those midriff tops with that big ol' c-section scar! at least angelina jolie knows she is selfish and adopts children from poor countries instead of going through childbirth...


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* 

Exactly what kind of doctor would even agree to such a ridiculous idea? If not medically, ethically refuse to do it. Suggest against it for the sake of the innocent baby. She is so not ready to be a mom since she is still thinking about herself first and her child second. I know my mom has always put me ahead of her no matter what, which is what a real good mom would always do.
God I hope this doesn't turn into another Paris gets rid of Tinkerbell type thing and just hand over the baby to a nanny all the time because she's bored.








I can answer that Sofia. A money hungry DR who would like to line his pockets bigtime with her money. I can just imagine that this will be just a TAD more expensive than other c-sections. LMAO


----------



## Sofia (Aug 25, 2005)

Jessica, I doubt she'll keep that scar for long. I'm sure she'll locate the best plastic surgeon to get rid of it asap.

Tony, if that's the case, which I'm sure is the reason also, what happened to the Hippocratic Oath he/she swore to? I'm sure it's long been forgotten. So pathetic...


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just when I think that nothing will ever Surprise me again! Bam!!!!!!!! Some dumb broad like her comes along and does something like this! She should be ashamed of herself!


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jessica9* it just goes to show that most celebrities are too self-centered to be real moms. not only that,just the way they treat their relationships and marriages. They get married after like a month of "dating" en then divorced after another month,then on to the next one (J Lo anyone?) They just treat their partners and children like accessories,it makes me sick. Just thinking that one day paris hilton is gonna "raise" a baby ... that's even worse than britney



Why does everything have to go that fast for these celebs? They make too much money too damn fast.


----------



## tylda1969 (Aug 25, 2005)

This might be a dumb question, but I thought she is having twins? Anyone who know anything on childbirth knows that the last several weeks are some of the most important especially for lung development. Having two and taking the risk that something is not developed properly is pretty much child abuse. There is no reason for her to do something so selfish!






I must be out of the loop...................What the hell happened to Tinkerbell?


----------



## ikebana (Aug 25, 2005)

She is definitely not ready to be a mother... I feel sorry for her child :'(


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 25, 2005)

That is so Hollywood! I agree with you all about the fact that she is not ready to be a mother. And yes those last 3 weeks really count for the baby's development. There is a reason why pregnancy is suppose to last as long as it does. Healthy babies are not built overnight. Unbelievable!


----------



## Liz (Aug 25, 2005)

wow she is selfish and a hypocrite.

she is all like "i want to be a mom" and here she goes doing this


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 25, 2005)

did any of you all see her "video" for a song she wrote about her new baby?! it came out months ago, and she is hopping around barefoot with a white nightgown on and her belly bulge. i thought, "oh no! she is NOT going to profit off of her PREGNANCY!" so i am not at all surprised she is unnaturally and prematurely ripping her baby away from its womb for her vanity's sake. for all we know...the whole thing is just a publicity stunt!


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow! And the thing that pisses me off the most is that she said she was "so excited to have a baby. Its my dream come true." If she was happy she would let her body form the way it should. I dont think people will judge her on her appearence because they know she has had a baby, and if people do, thats thats really pathetic!


----------



## anne7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *schlemmerm3779* Does anybone else on here think she is being selfish by scheduling her c-section early, just so she doesn't gain all that extra weight in the last 3 weeks of pregnancy? I just think that is so wrong in so many ways, Just my opinion though My mother had a c-section for all 3 of us, for her safety (we were all big babies), but the fact that Britney only wants to have one to avoid stretch marks and weight gain is ridiculous. Also, my aunt just had a premature baby last year, early July when her due date was in early October, and she was understandably stressed and worried about his development. Long story short, he will have to wear corrective lenses very early (think 4 or 5) and the doctors are still unsure about his brain development, which they can only tell when he gets a bit older and starts talking and such. The fact that someone can take pregnancy so lightheartedly is truly sad. I realize there is a difference between 3 months and three weeks, but risking your child's health for your vanity? Britney is too selfish to be a good mother.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jessica9* it just goes to show that most celebrities are too self-centered to be real moms. their looks and their careers come before their children's needs whenever they can get away with it. so many celebrities do this...it isn't just brittany. 
regardless, guess she won't be wearing those midriff tops with that big ol' c-section scar! at least angelina jolie knows she is selfish and adopts children from poor countries instead of going through childbirth...

You have been misinformed I think, in the video that wasn't her belly it was just stuffed, that video was done 2 weeks before she even knew she was pregnant, it said on her little show.
And I don't want to sound like the b*tch, but where did even you hear that she was going in 3 weeks early? Cause I have also read that she wants her birth to be underwater( I know it sounds crazy but its safe) and I don't understand how they can do a c-section underwater. I think everyone might be a little judgemental. and she's not going to have stretch marks anyways, cause I mean she's got millions of dollars it also been told she is using creams for her scars, but even then theres a lot deramtologists can do.


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* You have been misinformed I think, in the video that wasn't her belly it was just stuffed Well that's even more silly



j/kTrue or not, these things don't surprise me anymore when talking about celebs.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Exactly what kind of doctor would even agree to such a ridiculous idea? If not medically, ethically refuse to do it. Suggest against it for the sake of the innocent baby.




That's what I'm wondering. I don't pay too much attention to the media anyway, but I really find it hard to believe that a dr. would do such a thing. I had 2 instances where they stopped labor just b/c I was too early and it was only a matter of weeks away.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 28, 2005)

i'm sorry i offended a diehard britany spears fan; i don't care about her one way or the other. this sort of thing is very prevalent in hollywood since women in that industry depend upon their looks to stay in the business. whether britany is giving into the pressure or not, i hope not. as a woman in my childbearing years, i have more respect for women of my mother's generation and the efforts they took to assure the welfare of their unborn children. my mother read pregnancy book after preganacy book to make sure i was growing to be a healthy baby. i think our culture has gone out of control when women in hollywood are scheduling breast lifts and augmentation immediately after the births of their children...and that happens as well unfortunately. we are losing touch with the fact that is okay to have children and accept our bodies after childbirth, which i just find sort of sad.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 28, 2005)

Wow it's sad to read how shallow she is.. But I also think that she's a victim of our society always wanting perfection. She's known for her fit body and I'm sure she feels the pressure to have a perfect body after she gives birth since she's constantly in the spotlight. It is sad though in all kinds of ways..


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 28, 2005)

no worries, even though I do believe she has talent, I am not one of her fans. I just don't like it when people take gossip so seriously, to the point when they are bashing other people, because unless you are them you don't really know the truth, and I think people should have a little more respect to people like her.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* no worries, even though I do believe she has talent, I am not one of her fans. I just don't like it when people take gossip so seriously, to the point when they are bashing other people, because unless you are them you don't really know the truth, and I think people should have a little more respect to people like her. i understand that. you are right; it isn't fair how people bash celebrities left and right. it becomes a catty source of entertainment for some. it is difficult to believe anything you read about stars nowadays. having your reputation mangled by the press and have people believe it has got to hurt.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmm.. I haven't heard anything on her - guess I'm not up to par on my celeb news lately.



But is it true that you'll get stretch marks and gain weight in only those 3 weeks?? I've never heard of that before.. I figured it all came on gradually throughout the 9 mos. not just in 3 weeks - but then again, I'm not too savvy on that topic


----------



## Mod_squad (Aug 30, 2005)

As long as the baby is ok, then I don't really care what she does.


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* You have been misinformed I think, in the video that wasn't her belly it was just stuffed, that video was done 2 weeks before she even knew she was pregnant, it said on her little show.
And I don't want to sound like the b*tch, but where did even you hear that she was going in 3 weeks early? Cause I have also read that she wants her birth to be underwater( I know it sounds crazy but its safe) and I don't understand how they can do a c-section underwater. I think everyone might be a little judgemental. and she's not going to have stretch marks anyways, cause I mean she's got millions of dollars it also been told she is using creams for her scars, but even then theres a lot deramtologists can do.


Great points!!!how can you believe anything a tabloid says is true.Right on about the stretch marks,she prob is using creams that we never even heard of!!!I think its a lil naive and ignorant to say that someone is not going to be a good mother or that she is phony about wanting to be a mother based on what you read in a GOSSIP MAGAZINE!!!


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 30, 2005)

i was actually sort of happy for her when i found out she was pregnant because i thought after all the badmouthing in the press, she could finally live a more grounded and happy life. it's gotta be hard to grow up the way she did, you know? i wish her the best. and i do think she looks pretty big now...and if she has any stretchmarks, she should have them already. her stomach is HUGE! looks like a normal, healthy pregnant woman to me. i wish her the best. the poor girl has been through enough...

and i really hope her husband didn't just marry her for her money! what do you guys think about that?


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Aug 30, 2005)

She's not even having a c-section... she's having an underwater kabbala birth.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Sep 14, 2005)

Report: Britney Spears Has Baby Boy

Last Updated:

09-14-05 at 2:32PM

NEW YORK (AP) -- Britney Spears has given birth to a baby boy, Us Weekly reported. The baby was born Wednesday by Caesarean section at the Santa Monica UCLA Medical Center in California, the magazine said. No other details were available.

A call to Spears' publicist by The Associated Press wasn't immediately returned.

It is the first child for the 23-year-old pop star and her husband, Kevin Federline. Federline, 27, has two children with ex-girlfriend Shar Jackson.


----------



## Leony (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats for her new born baby boy.


----------



## Laura (Sep 15, 2005)

Wonder if she called it London or Preston.. Those names were mentioned in the tabloids here last week.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 15, 2005)

Heard about this yesterday.... damn that seemed like a fast 9 months!!



And her "planned c-section' to avoid pain... lmao


----------



## Jelonek (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Wonder if she called it London or Preston.. Those names were mentioned in the tabloids here last week. Oh I read about it too! (in Polish tabloids



lol) but there was third name mentioned here also- Charlie.


----------



## Geek (Sep 15, 2005)

Yay, now she can get back to Marlboros





eww


----------



## colormust (Sep 15, 2005)

smoke it up brit....


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 15, 2005)

That's great to hear she had a healthy baby boy





PS

And now, she can enjoy her Red Bulls too...unless she's breastfeeding.


----------



## dylansmommie (Sep 15, 2005)

I highly doubt she will be breastfeeding, that would be to selfless! I mean she would have to spend all that time with the baby, and her boobs would get smaller!


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Sep 15, 2005)

Preston Michael Spears Federline... it was on the news last night.


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dylansmommie* I highly doubt she will be breastfeeding, that would be to selfless! I mean she would have to spend all that time with the baby, and her boobs would get smaller! LOL!!And that's such a nice pic






Am pregnant too right now, and oddly enough is due the same time Britney was supposed to be due. Hopefully, no C-section for me though (knock on wood).

And I just heard on The View that she still wants to be hot...wear Daisy Dukes and all that. That probably means she'll be going on a diet soon....sigh...the pressures of LaLaLand.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 15, 2005)

Everyone says she has implants, didn't think you could breast feed if you had those.

I heard Vegas as a name LOL


----------



## colormust (Sep 15, 2005)

YEA SHE CAN BREAST FEED, NOT PROB


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ooonitsreekooo* Preston Michael Spears Federline... it was on the news last night. I think that is such a funny name. I wonder why she decided to name her baby after an industrial town in the North of England famed for its railway station (see thumbnail)


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 15, 2005)

congrats for her giving birth to a baby boy.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 15, 2005)

What a nice picture of you Dylansmommie when you were pregnant. Congrats to Britney for having a healthy baby boy. She better not smoke around the baby though. Second hand smoke is the worst especially for immature baby lungs. Congratulations Iloveparis on your pregnancy too!!! Wishing you an easy delivery!!!


----------



## Geek (Sep 15, 2005)

Nothing is exotic to us! We have Micheal Jackson LOL


----------



## Marisol (Sep 16, 2005)

Good riddance. Hopefully we wont hear about the Spears-Federlines for a while.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 16, 2005)

is she duin a posh and becks by callin him the name of the place he was conceived


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* is she duin a posh and becks by callin him the name of the place he was conceived I guess it's a celeb-thing,I'm glad my parents didn't do that,or my name would've been Salvador


----------



## colormust (Sep 16, 2005)

i wouldnt count on that

the tabloids are offering 1 mil for a pic of the baby, crazy people


----------



## Blondtgr (Sep 16, 2005)

I really couldn't care less about them...

but that would totally SUCK if my parents named me after where I was born! Seattle? Ugh.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Eva121* I guess it's a celeb-thing,I'm glad my parents didn't do that,or my name would've been Salvador



lol, i would have been called birmingham or frankley


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* WHAT! What a copout ..please! To avoid pain? (shaking my head) I know....after all her talk about wanting to be a mom...I guess she forgot about the "labour" part.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

&lt;small&gt;LONDON: Pop singer Britney Spears has urged toy giant Mattel to make plastic versions of her, husband Kevin Federline and their new baby son, Sean Preston.

Insiders claim Britney also wants doll versions of her mum Lynne, dad Jamie, older brother Bryan and younger sister Jamie Lynn to be added to the collection. She is also hoping the Barbie-style range will include a toy replica of her 3 million dollars Malibu mansion, her pink Hummer car and her 3 million dollars yacht. Even Britney's tiny dogs, Bit Bit, Lucky and Lacy, are set to have their own miniature doubles.

"There is already a Britney Spears Barbie doll but it has proved so popular, there's talk of producing an entire Britney Spears family. They are bound to be huge in the States," a source was quoted by Britain's Daily Star newspaper as saying.

Source

&lt;/small&gt;


----------



## Liz (Oct 10, 2005)

OMG. that's ridiculous. what, is kevin barbie going to have a beer gut and unshaven jaw line?!??!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* OMG. that's ridiculous. what, is kevin barbie going to have a beer gut and unshaven jaw line?!??! Hahahaha!!
Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 10, 2005)

EEk!


----------



## jasminonline (Oct 10, 2005)

He has gotten to be soooooooooooo pathetic....I never even heard of the britney barbie doll So I guess its not popular around my parts....


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 10, 2005)

lol..hilarious


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

life would not be as fun without space cadets like britney


----------



## peekaboo (Oct 10, 2005)

My life has been missing something..must be the plastic Federline family ha ha


----------



## Liz (Oct 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* My life has been missing something..must be the plastic Federline family ha ha hahahaha


----------



## Salope (Oct 11, 2005)

White Trash Barbie, coming to a toy store near you soon.

Yet again more evidence that the girl has lost it. She hasn't been the same since her break-up with Justin. Poor girl!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 11, 2005)

All I Can Say Is ..... Ohhh God!


----------



## jamie18meng (Oct 11, 2005)

that is weird.


----------



## karrieann (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i wonder if they'll consider making a Shar Jackson doll and her 2 kids! come on brit, you aint living in an average 2.4 family! Love it Trish! Too funny!

Britney just grosses me out!!! Bleeck! *But she is damn lucky!* No talent but still a star.


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 13, 2005)

Britney needs to be dropped on her head! Maybe she'll get some sense that way...

That Chicken Fried THING she married is a real winner too!!







Poor little kid...


----------



## karrieann (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* yeah LUCK is the right word, think of all the talented people out there who work hard and get nowhere! Exactly. I just don't understand it!?!?!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm speechless!!!!!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 24, 2005)

Britney just keeps getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## Liz (Nov 1, 2005)

i was watching will and grace tv show and jack was talking about bidding on ebay for britney spears' shoes, so i went to look and found this

that's crazy!!! i wonder if it's legit cause the seller only has 1 feedback


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 1, 2005)

I Wouldnt Buy It Because They Only Have 1 Feedback, And To Spend That Much Money For Something That Might Be Fake, Is Crazy


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 1, 2005)

wowwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## AngelaMH (Nov 4, 2005)

Eek! Sounds kinda real but yet the one feedback makes it very dodgy.


----------



## Cirean (Nov 4, 2005)

She was selling her dirty flip flops for charity awhile ago, yuck!

"Winning bid:*GBP 97,400.00 *

(Approximately US $172,592.80) 

"

Holy cow, someone wanted that bad!


----------



## Leony (Nov 4, 2005)

Eh, he/she must be nutz.

Not worth buying those kind of thing.


----------



## Sofia (Nov 4, 2005)

If its Brit, she's not the one who's nuts. She's actually a pretty smart business woman since she realizes that there is a market out there for this stuff. The ones who are nuts are the ones paying all that money for dirty flip flops, etc.


----------



## AnitaNa (Nov 4, 2005)

wow..Why would anyone want to bid on celebrities' shoes? whats the point in that.


----------



## Leony (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* If its Brit, she's not the one who's nuts. She's actually a pretty smart business woman since she realizes that there is a market out there for this stuff. The ones who are nuts are the ones paying all that money for dirty flip flops, etc. Of course, she isn't nuts.I wasn't referring her, but the one who bought the the stuff.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 17, 2005)

Could Kevin and Britney be going the way of Nick and Jessica?

Not if you believe Spears' rep, Leslie Sloane, who has released a statement refuting myriad magazine covers that suggest the union is imperiled. "He and Britney are as normal as other couples," said Sloane. "They fight and they make up."

Recent reports in the glossies have suggested that things have been rocky between the pop diva and her aspiring rapper of a hubby ever since the birth of son Sean Preston Federline three months ago. Spears is even rumored to have asked Federline to seek lodging somewhere besides their shared mansion.

However, Federline is apparently adverse to being kicked to the curb with nothing to show for his efforts except for another offspring, and is readying himself for battle in case the pair decides to divorce, according to _In Touch Weekly_ magazine.As he exited Las Vegas' Hard Rock Hotel &amp; Casino earlier this month, the father of three reportedly told an _In Touch_ reporter that he would seek a "$125 million" settlement, if the marriage were to end.

"I don't like lawyers," Federline said, per _In Touch_. "But in this situation, I have to get protection."

The magazine also quoted Federline as offering up the following choice statements:

"I love her. But ask me now about life apart from Britney, and all I can say is, 'Can it be any worse than living with her?'

"I am doing what she wanted, getting out of the house and trying to find work, but I do that and she trashes my efforts. She just wants me at her beck and call as a little house husband.

"Marriage is something you don't go into lightly. She has to learn she can't just pick me up and dump me off, like her first husband."

Ouch--take that, Jason Alexander!

However, Sloane denies that Federline made the offending remarks attributed to him by _In Touch_.

"The story is untrue and hurtful and he didn't give them an interview," Sloane said in her statement.

Happily married or no, Spears has not lost any of her intrigue, as far as the World Wide Web is concerned.

Though Spears did not release any new material this year, aside from a remix album titled _B in the Mix, The Remixes_, the "Oops" singer topped Yahoo's annual list of the most-searched for terms on the Internet--a feat she has accomplished for three out of the last four years. (She lost to _American Idol_ in 2004.)

According to the search engine, the birth of Sean Preston on Sept. 14 helped Spears rise to the top once more, beating out the likes of Jessica Simpson (number 6), Paris Hilton (number 7) and Lindsay Lohan (number 10).

Not to be outdone, Federline has also achieved an Internet presence of late, though one of a somewhat more dubious nature.

Arkansas radio DJ Jason Cage, the brains behind FeedLindsay.com, recently launched the Website DivorceKevin.com in an effort to make Spears "remove the boil that is Kevin from herself and her payroll!"

The site sells T-shirts with the "Divorce Kevin" slogan and offers up unflattering facts about Federline, such as his middle name (Earl) and the fact that he started dating Spears while his ex-girlfriend, Shar Jackson, was pregnant with his second child.

Fans of the pop star who are opposed to her marital status can even sign a K-Fed Up petition, urging Spears to dump Federline for once and for all. So far, the petition has collected close to 10,000 signatures.

"Oh Britney. Please. Please! For the love of anything, listen to us," one petitioner pleaded.

"Brit, you have hit rock bottom with K-Fed, get rid of him now while you are still young and still have some money left," another advised.

But according to Sloane, the couple has no plans to divorce anytime soon.

"They are fine and happy," the rep stated.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 17, 2005)

Ouch!!!If he really said those things about her,he's got a lot of nerve.i think she was naive in thinking that he would change being a deadbeat for her.But she dosent deserve him sucking her bank account dry.

Wonder whats gonna happen to their marriage


----------



## Liz (Dec 17, 2005)

ewww. i detest him


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 17, 2005)

That Kevin is a piece of work. Brittney gets what she deserved. She should have left him with Shar instead of plucking him from the situation he was in originally.


----------



## tashbash (Dec 17, 2005)

EEEWWWW!! I don't like him at all! I think he is just a moocher who wants a free ride. And has anyone heard his album? I heard pieces of it on some entertainment show and it was ridiculous! I can't believe she thought he would change. She used to be so cute and now, yuck!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 17, 2005)

That website is funny, divorcekevin.com, K-Fed is in all his nasty glory.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 17, 2005)

I use to like her. I really think she's become trash now- I wonder if she'll have a singing career when all is said and done.


----------



## karrieann (Dec 17, 2005)

seems to me that Brit knew exactly what she was getting. That guy is so gross. yuck. She would have been smarter to stay with the first guy she married I think. He was cute and he seemed to be a decent person, but who knows. Loserline on the other hand...


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* seems to me that Brit knew exactly what she was getting. That guy is so gross. yuck. She would have been smarter to stay with the first guy she married I think. He was cute and he seemed to be a decent person, but who knows. Loserline on the other hand...



Karrie,love you avatar,sooo cute


----------



## anne7 (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* i hope they got a pre nup in Brit's favour! I hope so, she has millions, and he was, well....a backup dancer. She definitely is the cash cow in that relationship. I wouldn't believe what kevin said to that magazine just yet, they make up all kinds of things to get a rise out of people. If he doesn't try to get them to print a retraction, that might mean he really did say it. I feel bad for her baby.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah they got a prenup ,that every year he is married to her he gets a certain amount,forgot what fiures though.


----------



## anne7 (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Yeah they got a prenup ,that every year he is married to her he gets a certain amount,forgot what fiures though. Ooh, I think i remember that, because Britney didn't want one originally, but her family talked her into to getting one! When you have that kind of money, I think it is better to protect yourself and your family.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 17, 2005)

K-Fed need to be neutered so no more children suffer from his selfish need to impregnate our female population!!!!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Britney's been married before? To whom? I probably just forgot who it is...my memory is horrible! Anyways... *Who*:Singer Britney Spears and childhood pal Jason Allen Alexander*Where:* Las Vegas, Nevada

*When:* Jan. 3, 2004

*The Ceremony:* Las Vegas quickie weddings are nothing new. This union was quickly arranged; reports are that Britney Spears and Alexander had the bellman of the Palms Casino Hotel drive them in the hotel limo to the Little White Wedding Chapel. 

*The Dress: *The wedding attire was super casual: Spears wore jeans and a baseball cap.

When Britney Spears wed hometown friend Jason Allen Alexander, it was on a whim. Then, she came to her senses and filed for an annulment. Total time as a married woman: 55 hours.


----------



## karrieann (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* K-Fed need to be neutered so no more children suffer from his selfish need to impregnate our female population!!!!










a judge needs to stop him! lol!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

I think that guy is going to keep his meal ticket for as long as he can... And she is too stupid to realize he is after her $$.


----------



## colormust (Feb 2, 2006)

*



on the radio this morning i heard that brittany spears and kevin are pregnant again.... *


----------



## looooch (Feb 2, 2006)

please, say it aint so


----------



## Geek (Feb 2, 2006)

again? what about the cigarettes?


----------



## katisha (Feb 2, 2006)

...someone please donate some condoms to them.


----------



## Laura (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah i heard it in the showbiz report on my local radio aswell this morning. Supposedly she was clutching her tummy and people were staring at her and she said "yes it is baby no.2". But as the radio guy here said, she could have just said all that jokingly! I wouldnt think anything of it yet


----------



## colormust (Feb 2, 2006)

we'll see what happens...she always said that she wanted a big family

but with that guy? what is it? kevin spears?


----------



## KittyM (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* again? what about the cigarettes? *LOL*


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 2, 2006)

That guy just drops his seed every few months - huh


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO! You guys are hilarious!

I really hope she isn't again... But then it is her own (stupid) decision. I would have thought she would have gotten the drift about this guy by now though.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 2, 2006)

She had the perfect out without losing any money (him messing around with the stripper) but she stayed. *sigh* Some women will never learn.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 2, 2006)

oh no i hope she isnt.. i like her she just has a piece of sht husband and hes so dirty looking, he def smells :icon_love


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* That guy just drops his seed every few months - huh



Lol


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 2, 2006)

ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Liz (Feb 3, 2006)

what?! that's crazy


----------



## Marisol (Feb 3, 2006)

uuuggghhh


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 3, 2006)

For some reason this really dosent surprise me!!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 3, 2006)

It might be true... this is what I found.

"Britney Spears' second pregnancy"

Britney Spears has apparently announced that she is pregnant with her second child.

Shoppers in Malibu were stunned when the former pop princess grabbed her belly and announced to the entire centre "That's right, number two!".

The star was apparently distressed that so many people were looking at her in the high-end furniture store Shabby Chic that she felt the need to retaliate.

Gossips in Malibu, where Spears and her family live, have said that they are convinced the Toxic singer's dreams of giving birth to a baby sister for her son Sean Preston are about to be realised.

One of Britney's closest friends told In Touch magazine: "Britney is definitely pregnant again. She's acting the same way she did when she was pregnant with her first child."

Source


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 3, 2006)

I feel the need to quote a line from "Futurama"

"Fool me 7 times, shame on you. Fool me 8 times or more, shame on me."


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh no! Not surprised either. BTW colormust I love your pooch in your avatar!


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 3, 2006)

I hope she isn't. I heard the saying "Fool me once shame on you, Fool me twice, shame on me."

Let's not give them 7 times please!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 3, 2006)

ooooh my...will that girl EVER learn!! everytime i see a pic or her &amp; her husband i just want to spray him down with soap and one of those carwash hoses--i agree w/whoever said that he probably smells!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 4, 2006)

LOS ANGELES, California (Reuters) -- A conservative advocacy group that urged a boycott of NBC's recently canceled drama about a pill-popping priest turned its wrath Thursday to an upcoming "Will &amp; Grace" episode that it says will mock Christ's crucifixion.

But NBC executives insist the group's objections stem from faulty details in a press release mistakenly issued by the network earlier this week, and that neither a script nor story line for the episode in question has been written.

The latest religious flap at NBC flared after the network announced Tuesday that pop star Britney Spears will make an April 13 guest appearance on "Will &amp; Grace," playing a Christian conservative talk-show sidekick to Jack, the gay character portrayed by series regular Sean Hayes. (Read story.)

According to NBC's initial synopsis of the episode, Jack's fictional TV network, Out TV, is taken over by a Christian broadcaster, leading Spears' character to do a cooking segment on his show called "Cruci-fixin's."

The American Family Association immediately raised objections to the planned episode, saying it "mocks the crucifixion of Christ" and will "further denigrate Christianity" by airing the night before Good Friday.

On its Web site, the Mississippi-based advocacy group called on its supporters to urge network affiliates to refuse to run the episode and to write letters of protest to NBC.

NBC countered that the dispute stems from an inaccurate press release that went out without being properly vetted.

"Some erroneous information was mistakenly included in a press release describing an upcoming episode of 'Will &amp; Grace,' which in fact has yet to be written," NBC spokeswoman Rebecca Marks told Reuters late in the day.

All that has been decided is that Spears will play a central role in an upcoming episode that will likely air sometime in April, Marks added.

There was no immediate comment from representatives for Spears, whose guest spot on the gay-themed sitcom will mark her first public performance since she had her first child in September.

The same organization urged an affiliate and advertising boycott of the recent NBC series, "The Book of Daniel," a drama starring Aidan Quinn as a Vicodin-addicted Episcopal minister who talks to Jesus.

NBC, a unit of the General Electric Co., yanked the program from its schedule last month after just three weeks on the air, citing abysmal ratings.

The network also had trouble finding commercial sponsors for the show, and several smaller affiliates declined to carry the series, objecting to its portrayal of Christian themes.

Source


----------



## Marisol (Feb 4, 2006)

I can see why they are angry. I really don't want to see Britney on TV either.


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 4, 2006)

Eh I'm more disturbed that they picked such a hick-ish girl to be the conservative Christian. How stereotypical.





Will &amp; Grace is a funny show.. I'm more offended by stuff aired on the Trinity Broadcasting Network, even.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can see why they are angry. I really don't want to see Britney on TV either.




Ha Ha Marisol! I fully agree!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 4, 2006)

Blah, who wants to see her on Will and Grace? Tim McGraw was quoted as saying he wanted to be Will's love interest on an episode, now THAT I would watch, lol.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Feb 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* That guy just drops his seed every few months - huh



Ha ha ha! That just cracks me up SO true!


----------



## AngelaMH (Feb 6, 2006)

That would be sooo stupid on her part! He keeps saying they're going to wait awhile for another! Plus he's a total loser and gives me the creeps.


----------



## Nicolet (Feb 6, 2006)

OOPS...she did it again?

He just needs to keep his penis away from her.


----------



## grin_ajz (Feb 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* OOPS...she did it again?

He just needs to keep his penis away from her.

hahah you make me laugh



but I agree with you in 100%.Brit..next time use condoms


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry to offend anybody, but my goodness these people are always mad or campaigning about something. It seems that every week I hear something new theyre campaigning or disagree about. Almost all these things are the most ridiculous things Ive ever heard to complain about. Its not even worth the thought, much less the effort of a protest gathering. Now its Britneys turn! lol



They must be sooo freaking bored its unbelievable! Give it a rest already!!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 7, 2006)

*sigh* Don't these people have anything better to do? Geesh!

But, I totally agree with you, Marisol! LOL


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

Britney probably just wants to get her face on TV again, regardless of the show or storyline.


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone else seen these pics?

http://i1.tinypic.com/nco7s1.jpg

http://i1.tinypic.com/nco7wy.jpg

I was a bit shocked to see this



Isn't it illegal to drive around without a seatbelt, especially a baby? Maybe the US laws are different to the UK ones?


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 7, 2006)

That is *totally* illegal and absolutely insane.


----------



## Leony (Feb 7, 2006)

OMG, she's insane!


----------



## Min (Feb 7, 2006)

Shes ridiculous. Some one needs to do a citizens arrest


----------



## tiff (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree its totally wrong, but there's probably more to it than we know

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4689522.stm


----------



## Min (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tiff* I agree its totally wrong, but there's probably more to it than we know
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4689522.stm

I still think it wasnt a good idea shes putting her kid at more risk with what she was doing IMO


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tiff* I agree its totally wrong, but there's probably more to it than we know
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4689522.stm

Yeah, it's hard to judge anything from a few paparazzi pics so take it with a pinch of salt. It's still strange to me tho - why not pass the baby to the bodyguard (who is nattering on his phone) instead of placing the baby's head directly in front of the steering wheel which it could smash against if she is bumped, god forbid?? Or better still, put the baby in his seat and then drive away from the scary paps?
I don't know - seems like there's no excuse to me


----------



## Min (Feb 7, 2006)

I just dont see what one has to do with the other. I just think the baby should have been belted down in its own seat. How are the Pap taking pics a reason to put the baby at risk like that.


----------



## redrocks (Feb 7, 2006)

Let me tell you, I've seen first hand the damage an air bag can do. That baby wouldn't stand a chance! It would die on impact. That's why children have to be in the backseat. It's the law!!!

She should be arrested for doing that. That's child endangerment at it's best. Whatever the reason! ESPECIALLY with someone else in the car!

No excuse!

Just my opinion.


----------



## Eva121 (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ley* It's still strange to me tho - why not pass the baby to the bodyguard (who is nattering on his phone) instead of placing the baby's head directly in front of the steering wheel which it could smash against if she is bumped, god forbid?? Exactly, paparazzi or not, that baby should not be there. That pic is really scary!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 7, 2006)

Britney Spears is SUCH a friggin MORON !!! This is concrete proof.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 7, 2006)

there's more to that story... the paprazi were chasing her and taking alot of pics so to make a long story short she was scared and took her baby... i dont know what i will do if i was in that suiation.... so we really dont know the whole story so i wouldnt bag her just yet :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, I'll say it again, you can take the girl out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl!

Jeez, I feel really sorry for that kid...


----------



## Min (Feb 7, 2006)

If she was being chased all the more reason to keep him belted down.


----------



## Cirean (Feb 7, 2006)

Not very smart of her, obviously illegal and unsafe.

On the other hand, I don't understand why what those photog's do is legal. It's very wrong, they should not be allowed to publish photos of celebrity's children or to chase people on the street or in cars. I would be scared too any crazy person could buy a camera and chase you pretending to be a photog. I don't even pretend to understand what she goes through just to go out and get lunch at McDonalds.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah and I'm sure they weren't chasing her with a gun. They are photographers.

So what was the risk involved?

1) Having her photo taken against her will or

2) Her getting into a car accident *with her kid sitting in her lap* while she's trying to drive out of there in a hurry.

I'm sorry but she's a dumb ass!


----------



## Sofia (Feb 7, 2006)

There is no excuse for this. She is not the only one in that car. First and foremost, the safest place for a child is in their carseat. Any bumbling fool knows this. Second, from that pic you can see a huge guy in the passenger seat, which I will only assume is her bodyguard, so if she felt any danger from the photogs, she should have been in the back with her son and that guy should have been driving.

She's just a complete idiot. She looks like she's on a leisure drive, not trying to escape paparazzi. Just proves that almost anyone can have children, but only a real Mom would know how to take care of them.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* There is no excuse for this. She is not the only one in that car. First and foremost, the safest place for a child is in their carseat. Any bumbling fool knows this. Second, from that pic you can see a huge guy in the passenger seat, which I will only assume is her bodyguard, so if she felt any danger from the photogs, she should have been in the back with her son and that guy should have been driving. 
She's just a complete idiot. She looks like she's on a leisure drive, not trying to escape paparazzi. Just proves that almost anyone can have children, but only a real Mom would know how to take care of them.

I was going to say the same thing, but you said it much better!
wtf is wrong with her ?!? gah! She needs to be hit into reality real bad.


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ley* Britney probably just wants to get her face on TV again, regardless of the show or storyline. poor brit, she will never learn.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Ok, I'll say it again, you can take the girl out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl! 
Jeez, I feel really sorry for that kid...

LOL!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Ok, I'll say it again, you can take the girl out of the trailer park, but you can't take the trailer park out of the girl! 
Jeez, I feel really sorry for that kid...





LOL...That's funny!

You know, if she was so worried about her pics being taken, then she should've had her body guard drive while she sat in the back where the windows are TINTED...and strapped the baby into the car seat.

I think that she should have Child Endangerment charges pressed against her. Sure, they were hounding her for photos...sure, she probably just wanted to go home. That's fine...but it only takes (and I timed putting my 3 1/2 year old in the car seat earlier) 45 seconds to put the child in the car seat and buckle it up. Another 10 seconds to run around the car and get in. So, what she's saying is that she's too f'ing slow and inept to put her baby in the car seat.

She's openly admitting that she is not fit to take care of the baby. Nice.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 7, 2006)

She shouldn't be holding the baby like that while she's driving. It's dangerous. I think she's just using the paparazzi thing as an excuse. If an average woman who wasn't famous did that, she'd probably get arrested and have her kids taken away.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with others that if she was really that scared she should have been in the back seat with the baby in his car seat and the body guard should have been driving. If she was in that much of a hurry and panic how does she think she is going to handle the car with one hand while holding the baby in the other. I think she used the photos as an excuse and was just too lazy to put the baby in the car seat. Anybody with kids and without kids know what an airbag would do to a baby if it were to explode. The risk she took by having the baby on her lap way out weighed any risks that the paparazzis might have imposed. One impact with the paparazzis car or anyone else and her baby wouldn't have survived.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, that's absolutely crazy. I can't even believe that she would do that even for one second. It's just stupid. It actually makes me pretty mad to see she's risking her child like that.

And hello?? Has she gained MORE weight?? She looks awfully big in the first pic.


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* Let me tell you, I've seen first hand the damage an air bag can do. That baby wouldn't stand a chance! It would die on impact. That's why children have to be in the backseat. It's the law!!!
She should be arrested for doing that. That's child endangerment at it's best. Whatever the reason! ESPECIALLY with someone else in the car!

No excuse!

Just my opinion.

I totally totally agree with you!!! I think theres no excuse for that! She could have gotten the both of them in the car and climb in the back seat and put him in the car seat....with the doors locked! Shes insane!


----------



## missbenetton (Feb 7, 2006)

What else do you expect from her, she is not the smartest person. Plus, she lived a very sheltered life and doesnâ€™t have any common sense.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 7, 2006)

I saw these pics on the People.com website today. I think the paparazzi go too far (look what happened to Princess Diana), and a lot of celebs have wrecks escaping them. So she could have had a wreck if she was escaping those photo maniacs. Every now and then I see people driving with their baby in their lap, makes me want to get out of my car and knock some sense into these people. I dont have kids, but I have always known you dont put them in the front, especially b/c all new cars have passenger airbags. My dog doesnt even get to sit in front, he is in a crate in the backseat.


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 7, 2006)

My mom pointed this out and i was wondering if anyone noticed...if she's sooooo scared why is her window rolled half way down in the first picture!! I know if i was too scared to buckle my baby in, my window sure as heck wouldnt be rolled down!!!


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 7, 2006)

thats insane!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cara_m_taylor* My mom pointed this out and i was wondering if anyone noticed...if she's sooooo scared why is her window rolled half way down in the first picture!! I know if i was too scared to buckle my baby in, my window sure as heck wouldnt be rolled down!!! I noticed this as well.
Maybe it was really hot and she hadn't figured out how to use the A/C, yet.

I was also wondering, if the paparazzi were hounding her so bad and she was in so much fear for her life...why didn't she call the police? And, what are the paparazzi going to do with her in the car, with the doors locked? I mean, I know the paprazzi go all out, sometimes, but c'mon.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2006)

She should get the Mother of the Yea award... not!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2006)

More info...

*Britney called in to child protective services*

Exclusive: Child Services and Britney

February 7, 2006

TMZ has learned the LA County Department of Chidren and Family Services (DCFS) has contacted the LA County Sheriff's Department, inquiring about Britney driving with her baby on her lap without proper child restraint.

TMZ contacted DCFS and an official would not say if the matter was under investigation.

Britney issued a statement saying, "I was terrified that this time the physically aggressive paparazzi would put both me and my baby in danger." She added, "I instinctively took measures to get my baby and me out of harm's way..."

The TV show 'EXTRA' has obtained the following statement from X17, the company that took the picture: "These pictures were taken in a very peaceful context, in which photographers exhibited no aggressive behavior. We believe the pictures speak for themselves."

Source


----------



## Ley (Feb 8, 2006)

Guys, it seems there's a copyright issue going on with the pics, so the links may not work anymore. As for the whole issue, I think the huge publicity has made it clear that treating a baby this way is unacceptable. Hopefully any other parents who do this have seen the negative reaction against Britney and they themselves will think twice before putting their baby in such danger. So maybe some good has come out of it...


----------



## Laura (Feb 8, 2006)

OMG.. why didnt she just stop the car. More than likely she started driving faster to get away from them so then she puts the child in her lap? WHAT THE HELL??


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 9, 2006)

Personally, I think if she doesn't get hit with some massive fines, counseling, etc, every citizen in the country should write and complain. Of course, we could all say that this is setting precedence that we don't have to restrain our kids anymore.



Aside from the fact that she wasn't wearing her seatbelt, etiher.

I hope she gets hit majorly...


----------



## looooch (Feb 12, 2006)

http://cdn.news.aol.com/aolnews_photos/04/06/20060207130509990001 This is "responsible" mom Britney incase it's hard to tell


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 12, 2006)

She has no brains. lol. Simple as that. Shes stupid!


----------



## looooch (Feb 12, 2006)

it's INSANE!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2006)

ah, this discussion is in the entertainment forum already! mind if i move it over there?


----------



## looooch (Feb 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* ah, this discussion is in the entertainment forum already! mind if i move it over there? oops, i even did a search before i posted



sure move it on over, sorry bout that


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2006)

it's okay!



thanks!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah i dont know, shes alwatys doing something nuts.


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 12, 2006)

omg


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 12, 2006)

woo im a "senior talker" now


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Feb 12, 2006)

Somebody tell this woman that she is not thinking clearly. The baby is in so much danger, not from the photographers but from his mother.


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 12, 2006)

She should have known also that she always has the cameras after her. I would taken the extra step as you guys have said and strapped him in and her in the backseat.


----------



## BellaNightshade (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL has anyone figured out if this is actually true or not yet?


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2006)

yuckkkkkkk! how's she gonna carry not one, but TWO babies in the front seat then?!?!


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

a baby is defintely a blessing but i hope she raise them well....that is if she uses her money wisely instead of spending them like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2006)

Even if it's not true now, when it does happen everyone will look pull this expression:



lol

She's just too immature for motherhood I guess


----------



## Marisol (Feb 14, 2006)

Britney Spears, a Louisiana native, will celebrate Mardi Gras in New Orleans later this month when the devastated city hopes to revive some its old partying ways.

"I am honored to be a part of the Mardi Gras celebration in New Orleans this year," Spears said in a statement Monday. "It is so important for this amazing city to continue its annual traditions and I am really looking forward to being involved."

The 24-year-old pop star will appear on ABC's "Good Morning America" on Feb. 28 (7 a.m EST), when the morning show reports live from New Orleans. ABC announced that Spears will bring "surprises for a group of very deserving young residents."

The Mardi Gras parade season will run from Feb. 18-28; Fat Tuesday, or Mardi Gras Day, is Feb. 28.

Spears grew up in Kentwood, and has participated in fundraisers for victims of Hurricane Katrina.

The singer also will guest star April 13 on NBC's "Will &amp; Grace."

Last week, photos were published of Spears driving with her 4-month-old son, Sean Preston, sitting on her lap instead of being strapped to a car seat in the back seat. She first blamed pursuits by the paparazzi, but later said it was a "mistake."

On Monday, Transportation Secretary Norman Mineta chided Spears as "irresponsible" for driving with her baby son on her lap and announced a new initiative to improve child car seat safety.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 14, 2006)

You think that they would want a real star like Harry Conick Jr. Someone who actually helped during the hurricaine.


----------



## Liz (Feb 14, 2006)

i don't know why they would want her


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Britney Spears...bleh


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 14, 2006)

*rolling eyes*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

well.....i would want someone who's helpful....but Britney?


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 15, 2006)

is she driving there?


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 15, 2006)

Trailer trash...


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* On Monday, Transportation Secretary Norman Mineta chided Spears as "irresponsible" for driving with her baby son on her lap and announced a new initiative to improve child car seat safety. Well, see...this would be OK if something happened to the baby while he was in the seat; wasn't the big stink that he was in her lap???



LOL Morons...all of them...morons.
As for her "partying it up" at Mardi Gras...I just have to say "THANK GOD" I'm not going to be there.


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL Tired of listenig about the trailer rat. She's sank soooo low she can never get back up. Her image and reputation and all has been ruined. RUINED I say. lol. Anyways!


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 15, 2006)

Just ewwwwwwwwwwww...


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Desperate Britney Turns To Diet Pills*

Most new moms would pay anything to lose their baby weight. But *Britney Spears* is going to get paid millions of dollars to shed hers!

Desperate to rein in her ballooning weight, Brit, 24, has turned to a new diet-and-beauty pill that promises to curb her junk-food cravings, _Star_ has learned exclusively.

Apparently unable to lose the extra 20 pounds she's gained since December, the 5'5" 140-lb. popstar is currently negotiating to become the spokeswoman for NV, an allnatural appetite suppressant developed in Canada that promises to help a person drop 35 pounds in six weeks. "Britney is at her wit's end," a source close to the singer tells _Star_. "She wants to lose weight, but she's having the most difficult time doing it. Britney is feeling awful about herself right now." The unshed weight is even causing some of her friends to speculate that she is pregnant!

*KEVIN'S CRUELTY?*

Reports that her hard-partying husband, *Kevin Federline*, 27, was cavorting with a dancer in Las Vegas on Dec. 5 haven't helped the situation. Nor has Kevin's general lack of support. "Kevin is not on board with Britney's diet and exercise plan," says a source close to the popstar.

"She'll be lacing up her running shoes, getting ready for a long power walk on the beach outside their Malibu home, and Kevin will saunter into the bedroom and say, 'Hey, babe, let's go grab a bite.' And Britney can't resist."


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 19, 2006)

i really dont think taking pills like that is good for ones body, especially if they repress the appetite. the body needs food!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's crazy

She should just get a trainer!


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jaimelynn83* That's crazyShe should just get a trainer!

I agree! Or maybe she should just lose Federline....


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 20, 2006)

^ Absolutely she needs to do both! Why, if she lost Federline, she'd lose 150 pounds (or however much he weighs) of problems right there!

The problem with her eating is not that she's "hungry"...it's that she choosing to stuff her face as opposed to facing, acknowledging and dealing with her problems. *shrug* No drug is going to do that for her.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 20, 2006)

why diet pills? she has so much money, she can hire people that will plan her diet for her, cook her delicious and lean meals, personal trainers that will motivate her to work out... I dont get it.


----------



## Sofia (Feb 20, 2006)

Is it just me or are these celebrities just big cry-babies lately? Shut up you, spoiled brat!!! She has X amount of bucks to do whatever she wants and she still complains?!?!? Nanny, personal chef, maid, trainer, driver, personal assistant.......oh the problems some have. Stop eating the cheetos and doritos, tell Fed to take a hike and hit that treadmill once in a while!!! Problems solved.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 23, 2006)

Another Hollyweird diva...another day. Hey, if she hasn't lost the baby weight and gained extra, at least we know she actually consumes FOOD, not kilos of coke! In today's world, diet pills are a dang site better than using meth for weight loss or having the stomach stapled!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2006)

i say just get lipo! lol she has the money!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* why diet pills? she has so much money, she can hire people that will plan her diet for her, cook her delicious and lean meals, personal trainers that will motivate her to work out... I dont get it. Because she would have to PAY for the chef and the trainers, etc. Being the "spokesmodel" for the diet pill...she'll get PAID.
Not only is she a cry-baby and getting on my last nerve...she's trying to market herself as "normal" like the rest of the world. LOL. The one good thing is that it kinda makes famous people look more "human" unlike Heidi Klum's 2 month belly baring shot and telling an anorexic girl that she's too fat. Stupid people...


----------



## chipzahoy (Feb 23, 2006)

Diet pills? I guess that doesn't fly with the "number two!" baby rumour.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Feb 23, 2006)

^ Well, who knows!?! I mean, she'll drive around with her son, unrestrained, in her lap.


----------



## Pauline (Feb 24, 2006)

I reckon Britney will be making a big mistake if she takes the diet pills and severe dieting can really affect a person's health years later. It would be better all round if she did use her personal trainer etc and do it the right way. This will not help her.Someone needs to help that girl get a grip.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 24, 2006)

5'5" and 140? OH NOES! What a whale!





Good God, I'm 5'6 and 128lbs and I sure could use an extra pound or two!

Diet pills. *grumbles* What a role model she is



Ugh.


----------



## charish (Feb 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* i say just get lipo! lol she has the money! lol yeah it's faster. but then you have to wait for the swelling to go down. she just needs to do a lot of cardio and some weight training. and lose the loser husband. he's such a gold diggin pig.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 24, 2006)

5'5" &amp; 140 lbs is "medically" not considered overweight - but this is Hollywood, I forgot, so unless your bones and ribs are poking through your skin, you're considered a cow.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Feb 25, 2006)

Where are you getting these articles?? Because they seem way to gossipy to be from anything credible.


----------



## Mirtilla (Feb 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Where are you getting these articles?? Because they seem way to gossipy to be from anything credible. It's a "Star" exclusive, isn't it?


----------



## Marisol (Mar 1, 2006)

I can't just post bad stuff about her... lol

**********************************

NEW ORLEANS - Pop star Britney Spears spent part of Mardi Gras with a group of Metairie students whose lives were upended when Hurricane Katrina devastated the area six months ago.

Standing in the French Quarter surrounded by St. Catherine of Siena School dancers wearing "Gatorettes" uniforms, Spears talked Tuesday on ABC's "Good Morning America" of her recent "surprise" meeting with four older students from the suburban New Orleans school.

On a recent morning, the girls sat down to breakfast with City Councilman Jay Batt, thinking they were there to discuss the effects of Katrina. Then Spears walked in, greeted with squeals.

"It was awesome. I will never forget it," said 14-year-old Lindsay Hernandez, who lived with 21 relatives and friends after her home was destroyed.

Spears took the girls shopping and to dine at one of Cajun chef Emeril Lagasse's restaurants for some Southern comfort food, including fried chicken and red beans and rice. There, the conversation turned from shopping to Katrina.

"We had to go to a shelter," said Auntrell Prosper, 17, who still has Beyonce posters on her bedroom walls in her devastated home. She now lives with her family in a trailer.

Spears gave the girls fleur-de-lis pins on blue ribbons, and she surprised the school's dance troupe, the Gatorettes.

"It was an honor to be here with all of them," Spears said.

Source


----------



## yummerz (Mar 5, 2006)

&lt;33 That's my girl Britney.


----------



## Cirean (Mar 11, 2006)

I just have to get this off my chest...

I think the things they say about Britney being pregnant or fat are mean. So she is now normal sized, omg her career must be over! She likes Cheetos, so? Don't most of us love a treat that is bad for our waistlines?

I'm just so tired of hearing about how these "thin" girls are a bad influence on our young ladies but when they put on 15 pounds after having a baby we insult them. Just because she can't wear hip huggers, that doesn't mean she can't sing or dance.

I don't care how many bad choices she makes for a husband or driving around with her baby, this is just wrong for women in general.

So this is a big FU going out to all the magazines out there making fun of her!


----------



## Jordan0326 (Mar 11, 2006)

god u just made me feel so sorry for a millionaire LMAO!

Yeah I agree w/ you. That is screwed up but thats society for ya


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree with you completely. What exactly is supposed to happen,or medically, what's the term?:for when you go from a size 0 to a size 6 and your vocal cords are thus drastically destroyed?


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah, i totally agree with you. the media kinda bashes lindsay and nicole richie for being too thin.. but, when someone is their normal weight for their height ( which i'm sure she is.. clearly she's not obese ).. they get critisized for it. let the girl live.. she just had a freakin baby. sure, you have your heidi clum's that drop back down to a 0, two days after giving birth but, honestly i think it's unattural and britney looks just fine.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I just have to get this off my chest...
I think the things they say about Britney being pregnant or fat are mean. So she is now normal sized, omg her career must be over! She likes Cheetos, so? Don't most of us love a treat that is bad for our waistlines?

I'm just so tired of hearing about how these "thin" girls are a bad influence on our young ladies but when they put on 15 pounds after having a baby we insult them. Just because she can't wear hip huggers, that doesn't mean she can't sing or dance.

I don't care how many bad choices she makes for a husband or driving around with her baby, *this is just wrong for women in general.*

So this is a big FU going out to all the magazines out there making fun of her!

Yeah. I'm not a big Britney fan one way or the other, but yeah. I think it's wrong what the press does to women in general. Look what they did to Princess Di when she went through bulimia or whatever. She was too thin. But Fergie was too fat....etc., etc..It seems like there really is no perfect way to be for the media. Sheesh!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* I just have to get this off my chest...
I think the things they say about Britney being pregnant or fat are mean. So she is now normal sized, omg her career must be over! She likes Cheetos, so? Don't most of us love a treat that is bad for our waistlines?

I'm just so tired of hearing about how these "thin" girls are a bad influence on our young ladies but when they put on 15 pounds after having a baby we insult them. Just because she can't wear hip huggers, that doesn't mean she can't sing or dance.

I don't care how many bad choices she makes for a husband or driving around with her baby, this is just wrong for women in general.

So this is a big FU going out to all the magazines out there making fun of her!

I totally agree. It's such a horrible influence. And now its almost like a crime for celebrities for just being who they are! EVERYONE makes mistakes, just for some people (aka britney spears) gets shown to everyone in the world, and therefore they are a "bad" person, but I am pretty sure that everyone has something they greatly mistake doing.


----------



## tashbash (Mar 11, 2006)

I agree, I feel sorry for her, for that. I would like to see the people who are saying this about her. I guarantee they aren't a size zero!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, the media is very hypocritical. I remember when some people were calling Lindsay Lohan fat when Mean Girls came out, which she was soo not, she had a cute little body with boobs and a bottom. She still looked toned and healthy. And then she got down to looking 90lb-ish and really gaunt, everyone started ragging on her AGAIN. That happened with Nicole Ritchie too, she was called Paris's 'fat friend' when the simple life was out, and then she said she only lost like 10lb, but it showed on her more because she is petite. She definitely lost more than 10lbs. I think it's really all to sell magazines and get ratings.

As for Britney, I never thought she was talented in the first place, and she used her great body to get a sex symbol image, so when she got pregnant, took a break, and lost it and got a 'normal' body, everyone was like "WTF happened to Britney?" She's a person, and is allowed to gain weight and take a break from everything if she wants. It's really unfair.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 11, 2006)

i dont think shes fat at all! i think shes still has a nice body shit i wish i had her body right now... i think there making a big deal cause shes not as skinny as she used to be thats why thyre calling her fat... but fuk them to all the magazines everybody is fat then when somebody loses wait they say they have a eating disorder all these magazines are full of shit and thats why girls these days are throwing up there food cause thery think there "fat" its all b.s


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 13, 2006)

I kinda think she is heavy whether she is pregnant or not and i just dont understand why she would wear certain things. I know she has a right to wear what she wants but she cant be surprised if people say stuff.


----------



## angelpaws (Mar 13, 2006)

Im sure people would comment no matter what she wore. I saw pictures/comment of Janet Jackson after she gained weight and she was dressed in baggy clothes. People talk no matter what.

I don't like Britney but I don't condone people talking negatively about her weight.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I couldn't agree more. I'm always a little angry when you see people calling her a fat cow, when in reality she isn't fat at all except for maybe a tiny bit of baby weight.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Britney, however the stupid media is obsessed with weight and therefore I believe influences others (to a certain degree) to become obsessed with weight.

The average woman in the USA is roughly 5'2" to 5'4" height and *NOT* a size 0 but in fact, a size 10/12. That information is not coming out of my butt but from an article I read on a health website. I have read similar information on other sites so it isn't the first time I've read that.

So she really *isn't* overweight - the public and the media was just inundated with seeing photos of her pre-baby figure and belly baring, cut-down-to-her-hoo-ha, clothing. So now that she has a baby &amp; didn't become anorexic to lose her baby weight, everyone thinks she's a cow.

Screw them all! They don't know what the hell they're talking about. They will make anyone above a size 2 feel obese.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 15, 2006)

*Britney Spears Nappy Change In Restaurant*

2006-03-13 18:40:15




Britney Spears reportedly shocked fellow diners when she changed her baby's dirty nappy - on a restaurant table.

Customers were horrified as they watched the pop babe clean up five-month-old Sean Preston as they enjoyed a meal at a lavish Los Angeles eatery.

One said: "It was disgusting. Someone else has got to eat at that table. Yuck." The restaurant manager is quoted in Britain's News of the World newspaper as saying: "It's Britney Spears. What can we do?"

Meanwhile, Britney and husband Kevin Federline are reportedly expecting their second baby together.

The star, who has allegedly told aides to cancel all her upcoming appointments, has already conceived but is delaying announcing the happy news until she reveals it on her personal website.

A source said: "Britney is being really secretive, but she's excited that Sean will have a little playmate soon."

I think that is super super gross! No class. Its too far. But then I'm sure she'll do something even more shocking soon enough.








(Source:famalefirst.co.uk and TheSuperficial.com



)


----------



## redrocks (Mar 15, 2006)

That's just wrong! That's what bathrooms are for! Not tables in a restaurant. That manager was wrong too. They should have said something to her. So what if it is Britney Spears?!! You know damn well if it was a "regular" person they would have said something!

(getting off soapbox now)


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 15, 2006)

O.....M.....G.....

"It's Britney Spears...what can we do?" How about fricking making her buy a new table! I would have gotten up myself and said something. Not only is that totally gross (who wants to smell that while eating an expensive dinner?) but the SANITATION...WTF? I would have told the manager that I was leaving without paying the bill. That's just nasty. I can't believe the things they let this trailer trash get away with. First she rides around with her son in her lap and now she changing his diapers ON A DINNER TABLE IN A RESTAURANT!! She has no business being a mom. None. And now #2 could be on the way. *slaps forehead* Whoppee fricking doo.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* O.....M.....G.....
"It's Britney Spears...what can we do?" How about fricking making her buy a new table! I would have gotten up myself and said something. Not only is that totally gross (who wants to smell that while eating an expensive dinner?) but the SANITATION...WTF? I would have told the manager that I was leaving without paying the bill. That's just nasty. I can't believe the things they let this trailer trash get away with. First she rides around with her son in her lap and now she changing his diapers ON A DINNER TABLE IN A RESTAURANT!! She has no business being a mom. None. And now #2 could be on the way. *slaps forehead* Whoppee fricking doo.

LOL, I love your post. Its insane I know. No matter how much money the girl has, it cant buy class. Or at least the common decency not to change a diaper in a fancy restuarant on the table with people watching. Its toooo low!



She'll be trailer trash forever. lol.




btw, I'm not surprised her husband Kevin didnt say anything about it. Just went along with it like any other day. Theyre meant for each other. lol.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ILoveLola* "It's Britney Spears. What can we do?" umm, throw her out!!?? just because shes famous doesnt mean she can get away will all kinds of disgusting things! they would never let anyone else do that.


----------



## dentaldee (Mar 15, 2006)

doesn't she pay someone to do that stuff!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Mar 15, 2006)

I ams still in disbelief that she could possibly be pregnant again so soon....

the kids may be as few as 9 months apart! I wonder when she is due? its a good thing she can hire nannies etc or she should plan on being exhausted and crazy for the next 18 years.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *puffyamiyumifan* I ams still in disbelief that she could possibly be pregnant again so soon....the kids may be as few as 9 months apart! I wonder when she is due? its a good thing she can hire nannies etc or she should plan on being exhausted and crazy for the next 18 years.

I know me too. I'm still trying to get over the fact that she has 1 kid and shes obviously not doing that great of a job, much less thinking about a 2nd one. She'll be going for a 3rd one next year. Too much for my brain to cope with. Its the true defenition of stupidity and not to mention REAL desperation. Silly girl.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 15, 2006)

thats nasty!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ILoveLola* *Britney Spears Nappy Change In Restaurant*
The restaurant manager is quoted in Britain's News of the World newspaper as saying: "It's Britney Spears. What can we do?"

When places of business say this, it irks me. What are they afraid of? That she'll tell everyone the place is bad and they will lose business? Come on, every celebrity probably knows how she is. They should have just told her to take her baby to the bathroom and change its diaper there - like a normal person would!! That's so frigging disgusting.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 15, 2006)

Please Britney, hire a nanny! We know you can afford it!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 15, 2006)

ugh.. it's just getting worse and worse. first she's walking into public urinals barefoot.. then she's driving with her 4 month old baby on her lap with no seatbelt.. and then this! not to mention other things. will she ever learn? no offense, but she's turning into trash.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 15, 2006)

britney spears = hardcore trash

WHO DOES THAT!!? i would leave and have my unpaid bill sent to her table because she ruined my meal.

money doesnt buy class--celeb example #1....


----------



## lemonpops (Mar 15, 2006)

omg! that is disgusting! if it was any other non-celebrity person they would have kicked them out or something! that is just wrong


----------



## Cool Kitten (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SexxyKitten* britney spears = hardcore trash that pretty much explains her behavior.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 15, 2006)

My thoughts go back to your "no kids" post. Some people are just not meant to have kids. Someone should've told her she was one of them. Poor kid(s). That's putting it nicely.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* My thoughts go back to your "no kids" post. Some people are just not meant to have kids. Someone should've told her she was one of them. Poor kid(s). That's putting it nicely. I know, totally agree. Just cuz your a parent, that doesnt automatically make you a good parent. Britneys obviously a bad parent. I'm sure she loves her kid, but doesnt know how to take care of it. Its safety when she was driving with him on her lap and now changing him in public. Its gross and unclassy. Just bad.



Oh Britney!


----------



## lainey (Mar 16, 2006)

I think she's still a child in my opinion


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 16, 2006)

she needs to get a giant fine from the EPA for causing a potential exposure to e-coli.

its just sick, stupid, and unacceptable.

i can only imagine her kids going through thousands of dollars worth of thereapy later on.

did her mother teach her anything?!?!


----------



## anne7 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ick. Just plain ick.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* she needs to get a giant fine from the EPA for causing a potential exposure to e-coli.its just sick, stupid, and unacceptable.

i can only imagine her kids going through thousands of dollars worth of thereapy later on.

did her mother teach her anything?!?!

Nah, I think her mother is probably the same way. lol. Like mother like daughter!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lainey* I think she's still a child in my opinion



i totally agree with you.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2006)

Is this really true? Seems hard to believe.


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 16, 2006)

*I really think that this chick is stuck on stupid. Who cares if she's "Britney Spears" have respect for other as well as for yourself. Was it that hard to excuse herself and take the kid to the restroom?.......geesh



Do she really think that someone would feel "blessed" to have dinner at the table that she changed her baby on?.....straight up NASTY!*


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Blue15* *I really think that this chick is stuck on stupid. Who cares if she's "Britney Spears" have respect for other as well as for yourself. Was it that hard to excuse herself and take the kid to the restroom?.......geesh



Do she really think that someone would feel "blessed" to have dinner at the table that she changed her baby on?.....straight up NASTY!* If sad stupid people can kill over her chewing gum to sell on Ebay or just sniff it, I'm sure there will be people who will feel blessed to crawl all over britneys babys poo. So gross!


----------



## Leony (Mar 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lainey* I think she's still a child in my opinion



I agree!OMG, that's just WRONG and GROSS! Yuck!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 18, 2006)

Is it so hard for her to use the bathroom? Has she no shame!!!



This is just plain nasty and this is why people invented bathrooms I mean your at a restaurant please. And what's this she is having another baby with KEVIN? OMG she has officially lost her mind!


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm not surprised by what she does anymore. She's trailer trash.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 18, 2006)

that woman's crazy.

end of story.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 18, 2006)

If it is true-nice move! I guess us commoners have to resort to places like a public bathroom.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 19, 2006)

Britney Spears rushed to hospital

Thursday, 16th March 2006, 11:47

LIFE STYLE EXTRA (UK) - Britney Spears had to be rushed to hospital after treading on a hypodermic needle.

The pop babe - who is on holiday in Hawaii - had stepped out of her car without shoes on when she trod on the needle in a parking lot.

The panic-stricken star was taken to Hawaii State Hospital, but tests showed the needle was unused.

A source is quoted in Britain's Daily Star newspaper as saying: Britney is going to be fine. She's got a nasty cut but it's been disinfected and dressed and she's been released from hospital.

"It was more the shock of seeing the needle poking out of her foot - as you can imagine. All sorts of things race through your mind in that situation. The conclusion we would all jump to is that it was discarded by a drug user.

"Britney was distraught but brave."

Meanwhile, the singer is said to be expecting her second baby just five months after having son Sean Preston.

The star - who has been at the centre of weeks of pregnancy rumours - allegedly wanted to keep the happy news a secret until she revealed it on her website.

A source revealed: "Britney is being really secretive, but she's excited that Sean will have a little playmate soon."

Source


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 19, 2006)

That's awful! Poor Brit!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:
had stepped out of her car without shoes on She's a country girl!! What can I say?


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 19, 2006)

She rushes to the hospital over a needle (yuck, BTW) but thinks nothing of walking in and using a gas station restroom bare foot?

She's just sooooo trailer trashy...ick.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 19, 2006)

oh wow thats scary idk how people can walk barefoot like that.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 19, 2006)

She seems to be walking barefoot all the time. She has so much money, but cant afford shoes? lol. Weird.


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree with the trashy statement..

Why would she be barefoot???? Stupid.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 19, 2006)

Does this girl have any common sense? DUH, you walk outside barefoot you're probabbbbly gonna step on something that you could have prevented if you had shoes on. Oh well, i'm not too surprised. I am a little suprirsed about the 2nd baby, though.


----------



## pieced (Mar 19, 2006)

Will she every wear shoes




...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 20, 2006)

may be this be a lesson to her that shoes are a good thing!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* may be this be a lesson to her that shoes are a good thing! Yeah, if she is smart, but who knows (especially after the rumors of her having a second baby). Can you imagine what kind of disease she could get!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 20, 2006)

Ugh - well, until she decides to stop walking around barefoot - what does she expect?? so dumb...


----------



## lainey (Mar 21, 2006)

walking without shoes O_O

She could have harmed her baby and herself if that needle was used by a druggie!


----------



## ilovemakeup (Mar 21, 2006)

I hate britney spears


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Nasty, Nasty, Nasty............Will this child ever learn



*


----------



## Lia (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't take the woman too hard; there's people like her, me and a lot of other that i know that LIKE to walk barefoot. Was it a mistake? Maybe, but how she would know? It may happen to any of us


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 23, 2006)

that is why god created shoes: to keep them in your closet.


----------



## exsquisit (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow! That would have scared me to death. Glad she's okay.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 25, 2006)

That's like a worst nightmare realized! Yikes!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 25, 2006)

*Monument to Pro-Life: The Birth of Sean Preston*

Show Dates - April 7 through April 23

Opening night reception with the artist: Friday, April 7th 6-9pm

*Capla Kesting Fine Art* is located at:

121 Roebling St, 7-8 - Brooklyn, NY 11211

phone: 917-650-3760

Bedford Ave L Train at the corner of North 5th and Roebling.

gallery hours are 1:00- 6:00 pm Thursday - Sunday or by appointment.

DEDICATION HONORS NUDE BRITNEY SPEARS GIVING BIRTH

Pop-Starâ€™s Pregnancy Idealized In Brooklyn â€˜Monument to Pro-Lifeâ€™

BROOKLYN (March 22, 2006) --- A nude Britney Spears on a bearskin rug while giving birth to her firstborn marks a â€˜firstâ€™ for Pro-Life. Pop-star Britney Spears is the â€œidealâ€ model for Pro-Life and the subject of a dedication at Capla Kesting Fine Art in Brooklynâ€™s Williamsburg gallery district, in what is proclaimed the first Pro-Life monument to birth, in April. 

Dedication of the life-sized statue celebrates the recent birth of Spearsâ€™ baby boy, Sean, and applauds her decision of placing family before career. â€œA superstar at Britneyâ€™s young age having a child is rare in todayâ€™s celebrity culture. This dedication honors Britney for the rarity of her choice and bravery of her decision,â€ said gallery co-director, Lincoln Capla. The dedication includes materials provided by Manhattan Right To Life Committee.

â€œMonument to Pro-Life: The Birth of Sean Preston,â€ believed Pro-Lifeâ€™s first monument to the â€˜act of giving birth,â€™ is purportedly an idealized depiction of Britney in delivery. Natural aspects of Spearsâ€™ pregnancy, like lactiferous breasts and protruding naval, compliment a posterior view that depicts widened hips for birthing and reveals the crowning of baby Seanâ€™s head. 

The monument also acknowledges the pop-divaâ€™s pin-up past by showing Spears seductively posed on all fours atop a bearskin rug with back arched, pelvis thrust upward, as she clutches the bearâ€™s ears with â€˜water-retentiveâ€™ hands. 

â€œBritney provides inspiration for those struggling with the â€˜right choiceâ€™,â€ said artist Daniel Edwards, recipient of a 2005 Bartlebooth award from Londonâ€™s The Art Newspaper. â€œShe was number one with Google last year, with good reason --- people are inspired by the beauty of a pregnant woman,â€ said Edwards.

Capla Kesting denies the statue was developed from a rumored bootleg Britney Spears birth video. The artist admits to using references that include the wax figure of a pole-dancing Britney at Las Vegasâ€™ Madame Tussauds and â€˜Britney wigsâ€™ characterizing various hairstyles of the pop-princess from a Los Angeles hairstylist. And according to gallery co-director, David Kesting, the artist studied a bearskin rug from Canada â€œto convey the commemoration of the traditional bearskin rug baby picture.â€

An appropriate location for permanent installation of â€œMonument to Pro-Lifeâ€ by Motherâ€™s Day is being sought by the gallery.

â€œMonument to Pro-Lifeâ€ is on view April 7th thru 23rd with a reception for the dedication April 7th from 6:00 pm to 9:00 pm at Capla Kesting Fine Art, 121 Roebling St., Brooklyn, NY. Gallery hours are 1:00 â€“ 6:00 pm Thursday thru Sunday, or by appointment. The gallery can be reached at www.caplakesting.com or by phone at 646-932-5687. 


















This is the most WTF thing I have seen in a very long time. Why the bearskin rug? Why Britney Spears, like she's a good mother at all! Why that position, very odd position to give birth in, esp for a C-section.

Source: http://www.caplakesting.com/2006_catalog/de/index.htm


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 25, 2006)

i saw this on the news i think its so funny. i hope she didnt give birth like that!

edit! didnt she have a c section?


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 25, 2006)

That is soooooo wierd.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* i saw this on the news i think its so funny. i hope she didnt give birth like that!
edit! didnt she have a c section?

Yep
Oops I wasn't thinking and I accientally typed Pro choice instead of PRO LIFE. Can a mod change the title? Thanks!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 26, 2006)

ummm ... yea... ok!





Sorry - I cant change the title ... any supers online??


----------



## Liz (Mar 26, 2006)

ummmm... i don't get it...?


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 26, 2006)

LOL...stupid. How is she the "poster child" of Pro-life?

Now, if we were talking "stupid parents" or "clueless" then, yeah, I could see it...but WTF?

And, yeah...she did have a C-section...and a tummy tuck to go along with it.


----------



## lainey (Apr 3, 2006)

http://soompi.com/?q=node/185

I suppose the chorus sounds somewhat similiar...but geez..all pop can be argued to sound the same =p

lol

- Hyolee's "version" is 100 times better

- She's so much prettier LOL

Hyolee's Get Ya':

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yya-h8t7J...ch=get%20ya%27

Britney's Do Something:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=btMAfWTz3...do%20something

I have Hyolee's entire MP3 album http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QJ6MRN6T


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2006)

at first i didnt think it was the same because i didnt hear the whole thing but when i did i saw the similarities. I also saw somewhere where one of her song sounds just like Ciara's 1-2 Step.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Apr 3, 2006)

People steal people's songs all the time. It's called beat-swapping, where they keep the same beat (tempo and sequence) and rhythm, but they change a few elements to make it sounds a little different. Some people get caught when they aren't as smooth, and some aren't.

I actually heard some rap artists talk about this on some TV show one time. It's VERY common which is why so many songs can sound so similar at various parts.


----------



## lainey (Apr 3, 2006)

yeah I know, and I find it strange on how they are pressing on her so much.

&gt;_&lt;


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 4, 2006)

Heh, that's so lame. It's really not that similar, or I didn't think so anyway.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 4, 2006)

It doesn't sound similar to me, but perhaps that's due to the language barrier. There is a language barrier, right?


----------



## cardboardboxed (Apr 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* It doesn't sound similar to me, but perhaps that's due to the language barrier. There is a language barrier, right?




I'm really hoping so, or my english has gotten way bad...


----------



## Nox (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe she needs some more funds in her bank account to counteract Kevin Federleech's damage. Honestly, this is probably for publicity, and for money. She can't go back on tour again to bust her behind for more funds at the moment because she is (rumored to be) pregnant with their second cheeto... I mean child.


----------



## lainey (Apr 6, 2006)

Hyori is singing in korean, with some english phrases





Lots of asian stars use like a few english phrases or words, it's considered "cool"


----------



## Anyah_Green (Apr 6, 2006)

well wow! She sure makes me want to change in the car! I mean If it makes me look that hot! lol! She is stunning



!

And you know I have to say i agree that most lyrics for pop songs are very simular.

Give the new hottie a break ! lol! That's too bad.

Thanks for sharing!

AM


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Maybe she needs some more funds in her bank account to counteract Kevin Federleech's damage. Honestly, this is probably for publicity, and for money. She can't go back on tour again to bust her behind for more funds at the moment because she is (rumored to be) pregnant with their second cheeto... I mean child.


----------



## Saja (Apr 6, 2006)

IMO-both songs are awful...i really dont care for pop/dance music.

I also find they are similar....they use the same pattern, the timings very similar. I can see how people who enjoy one of the songs would be able to see a difference though. If you like the song, you would pay more attention to detail and be able to spot the differences. I definitly think its more than just sampling....


----------



## jasminonline (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow Here's a link to a remix of both there songs...When they are both mixed they do sound very similiar...Really !!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=j3QvbKoQ-...do%20something


----------



## Saja (Apr 6, 2006)

I should add....Britney has copied herself...so she cant say much. Hit mebaby/and the one on the moon or whatever...dont know what its called


----------



## misholly (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow!



http://et.tv.yahoo.com/newslink/14422/

I wonder if this is because of the time she drove with her baby on her lap or if there are new goings on??


----------



## Nicolet (Apr 11, 2006)

Yowza...I'm not terribly surprised though. Hmmm...I wonder what it's all about, too? Guess we'll have to watch ET tonight!!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm filled with suprise!!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 12, 2006)

Interesting... all the calls I made finally paid off.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 12, 2006)

this is what happens when you do stupid stuff involving kids.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Interesting... all the calls I made finally paid off.



LOL
i hope she gets in trouble. i don't give a shit if she's rich.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 12, 2006)

Rumor has it the baby fell from a highchair and fractured his skull.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* Rumor has it the baby fell from a highchair and fractured his skull.




this is more reasons why she shouldnt have more kids.update:

oh i just found out that the baby highchair thing isnt a rumor

http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,18779,00.html


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* Rumor has it the baby fell from a highchair and fractured his skull.



Awww poor baby, she is kinda selfish for having that baby so young, I hope that isn't true.


----------



## misholly (Apr 12, 2006)

OMG! I realize accidents can happen but you have to wonder what kind of a nanny she is using! Maybe some old friend of hers or something. She can afford to hire one that is a professional nurse and it sounds like the poor baby might need one. There was a rumor that she's pregnant again, hope not.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 12, 2006)

finally something is being done!


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lglala84* Awww poor baby, she is kinda selfish for having that baby so young, I hope that isn't true. I was 19 when I had my son, but I have never had DFACS visit. She's just de****able. It doesn't have anything to do with her age.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Apr 12, 2006)

Poor baby, First, I can't believe they couldn't take him with them, and second why was the nanny taking care of the baby? It's sad that not even her own family, like her mom for example, dosen't take care of the baby.


----------



## misholly (Apr 12, 2006)

What really gets me is waiting six days to take the poor kid to the emergency room. They say he was examined by a doctor right away at the house but it's hard to believe a doctor missed those kinds of injuries or didn't at least send him for an x-ray.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 26, 2006)

*Britney Spears*, 24, couldnâ€™t hide her pregnancy any longer when she showed up poolside at Caesarâ€™s Palace in Las Vegas this weekend, sporting a red bikini and a serious bump. The singer is expecting her second child with husband *Kevin Federline*, 28, sources have confirmed to _Us._ The couple have been married since September 2004 and have a seven-month-old child, Sean. Federline has a daughter, Kori, 3, and a 21-month -old son, Caleb, from a previous relationship. Spearsâ€™ 1999 debut album sold more than 10 million copies.

http://www.usmagazine.com/blog/index.php

Source


----------



## LVA (Apr 26, 2006)

again !?


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 26, 2006)

oh lord....


----------



## anne7 (Apr 26, 2006)

She sure isn't wasting any time!


----------



## Leony (Apr 26, 2006)

Omg!


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 26, 2006)

My mother told me about this earlier today and i did not believe her... guess it's true lol. Good luck to Britney.


----------



## chelles93 (Apr 26, 2006)

Great! The world needs another baby with a cracked skull and a bottle full of Mountain Dew.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 26, 2006)

Good friggin grief...


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2006)

she still look gorgeous...lol


----------



## Lil_Claude (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm speechless


----------



## Andi (Apr 26, 2006)

at first I was like "hey this is old news"...I had no idea the first baby was already born and already 7months old and now sheÂ´s pregnant with another one


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 26, 2006)

wow--she really didn't waste any time...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 26, 2006)

you know, it doesnt seem like she can take care of this kid, what makes her think she can take care of another one?


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* you know, it doesnt seem like she can take care of this kid, what makes her think she can take care of another one? yea, really. you have to wonder what is going on in her head (is anything?)...


----------



## tann (Apr 26, 2006)

She's clearly the dumbest, "rich", ***** I've ever seen. Shar Jackson should sue for child support


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* at first I was like "hey this is old news"...I had no idea the first baby was already born and already 7months old and now sheÂ´s pregnant with another one lol.. how didnt u know chic?

i just think shes crazy!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 26, 2006)

good luck to her.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 26, 2006)

Definitely not wasting time there! If I could've had my two back-to-back, I would've... Gain all the weight and try to lose it all in one shot






Best of luck to Britney &amp; Kevin... Sean is a cutie though...


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 26, 2006)

Good luck and God help us all!


----------



## islandgirl930 (Apr 26, 2006)

Well it's her choice. I would have waited a little longer but congratulations to her! Remember she isn't the one who cracked the babys skull...it was the nanny.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 26, 2006)

well maybe this time she wont request an UNNESSECARY c-section just cuz she was too scared of the labor pains!!! c',mon britney maybe THIS time you'll push that baby out thru your VAGINA, and quit being such a baby, take the pain if you really want to be a mother AGAIN!!! (such an idiot...gosh!!!)


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 26, 2006)

Although I think that Baby's are wonderful, I have to wonder...why is she having another Baby with that LOSER?????????

He's really got her sprung. I don't know if her career will ever recover from all this.

I guess best of luck to her.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 26, 2006)

yeah i think this was a big oops.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 26, 2006)

The biggest concern of mine is her inability to take any responsibility for her actions, or lack thereof. I mean, there are a lot of dysfunctional people out there...but she just takes the cake.


----------



## lavender (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow - that was fast! Her first baby looks really cute though


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 27, 2006)

Bleh. Why does she drink alcohol then? I always see pics of her with booze. How does a guy like K-Fed have that many kids, just the thought of being in bed with him makes me vomit.


----------



## misholly (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* Good luck and God help us all! LMAO!


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chelles93* Great! The world needs another baby with a cracked skull and a bottle full of Mountain Dew. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faith3_13 (Apr 27, 2006)

Good Luck Brit!!!!

As long as she's happy because on E! they were saying she's not happy that she's pregnant. I don't know...


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 27, 2006)

He may not be a good rapper but he sure is a good gardner, he spreads his seed everywhere. This will be his 4th child. C'mon, do they not know how it is happening.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 27, 2006)

I just wonder how long before some other "chick" comes out claiming that the "constant gardener" knocked her up, too.


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I just wonder how long before some other "chick" comes out claiming that the "constant gardener" knocked her up, too.



ROTFLMAO


----------



## misholly (Apr 27, 2006)

According to Access Hollywood she's five months in to it.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* Well it's her choice. I would have waited a little longer but congratulations to her! Remember she isn't the one who cracked the babys skull...it was the nanny.




i never knew her babys head got cracked, i agree its a bit too soon for more kids but hey if that what they want then congratz to them, just hope he can be there for all these kids!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I just wonder how long before some other "chick" comes out claiming that the "constant gardener" knocked her up, too.






LMAO!!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beckybum69* just hope he can be there for all these kids! Well going off his wonderful parenting skills and track record with the first two kids...I'm going to have to say...
...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...






Yeah, right.


----------



## devinjhans (Apr 28, 2006)

oh boy! what's wrong with her?! at least she has the money!


----------



## braidey (Apr 28, 2006)

I Feel So Sorry For Her


----------



## Liz (Apr 28, 2006)

i was wondering if she was pregnant, cause there's pics of her drinking recently


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* oh boy! what's wrong with her?! at least she has the money! Money can not buy intelligence though!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 28, 2006)

jesus lord, that kid is CUTE!

tough crap for britney. i feel bad for the kid(s).


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 28, 2006)

She has really gone down hill since justin and her called it quits...the quicky marriage and now 2 kids in a year .....good gravy...Ill bet justin is thanking his lucky stars hes with cameron and not this wackjob...All the rumors about her and kevin having problems ,must not be tooooo many.especially in the sack...


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* Money can not buy intelligence though! Sooooooo true!


----------



## Marisol (May 10, 2006)

*Britney Spears Pregnant With Baby No. 2*

Tue May 09, 9:52 PM ET

The baby bump is for real. Britney Spears told David Letterman on Tuesday that she is pregnant with baby No. 2. "Don't worry Dave, it's not yours," the pop princess quipped on "The Late Show."

The revelation ended weeks of speculation in entertainment magazines, which have been regularly publishing pictures of Spears' apparently expanding waistline.

Spears, 24, and her husband, backup dancer-turned-rapper Kevin Federline, 28, were married in 2004 and have an 8-month-old son, Sean Preston.

Federline also has two children, Kori and Kaleb, with his former girlfriend, Shar Jackson.

Child welfare officials and a sheriff's deputy reportedly visited Spears' home in April after her son accidentally tumbled from a high chair.

In February, authorities visited the home after photographs showed the singer in a car with her son in her lap, rather than in a car seat as required by law. Spears later apologized, saying she held the boy in her lap because of a "horrifying, frightful encounter with the paparazzi."

Spears rose to fame at 16 with a naughty schoolgirl image and the multiplatinum album "... Baby One More Time."

Source


----------



## blackmettalic (May 10, 2006)

I feel sorry for the poor child. Nice excuse about the paparazzi, like anyone buys that story.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 10, 2006)

I read shes having a baby girl. Britney's been seen buying loads of pink stuff.


----------



## Aquilah (May 10, 2006)

Well then there! I wish them all the best... Especially the newest addition if it is a girl!


----------



## kaeisme (May 10, 2006)

Oh lordy! Make it stop..LOL


----------



## redcar1 (May 10, 2006)

wow


----------



## redcar1 (May 10, 2006)

another baby shell be busy


----------



## Jennifer (May 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaeisme* Oh lordy! Make it stop..LOL LOL
dear lord. i really think she's popping these babies out because they're so cute.


----------



## fickledpink (May 10, 2006)

Wow, congrats to her!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 10, 2006)

here is the clip from the show. i thought she looked cute. congrats to her because a baby is a blessing and her son is so cutee!!! now only if kevin can do SOMETHING.i never seen him with that little boy


----------



## Amethyst (May 10, 2006)

poor kid.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 10, 2006)

i wish her the best of luck! I'm a big britney fan!


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 12, 2006)

it was a SHOCKER! i didn't think that she'd have another baby so soon, but she is! i really like brit spears and i hope that she'll get back in the business. then again, she already has enough $$$ to never work again. she only mad elike 3 albums tho


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 19, 2006)

Quote:
(May 18, 6:08PM ET) -- Oops, she almost did it again. Britney Spears stumbled this afternoon as she was leaving a New York City hotel and almost dropped little Sean Preston.We're told Britney was leaving the Ritz Carlton, holding a drink in her right hand and Sean in her left as she maneuvered through a crowd of onlookers. Britney moves through the crowd and then she suddenly trips, the baby's head goes backward and his hat flies off his head. Britney regained her balance and the baby seemed ok.

source and pictures: http://tmz.aol.com/article2/_a/britn...18175009990001


----------



## anne7 (May 19, 2006)

I'm sure everyone's done that before, it's just not caught on camera. At least she isn't driving with him on her lap again!


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2006)

Poor kid... I found some pictures.












The guy in the picture looks more worried than she does.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 19, 2006)

well, I am sure it can happen to anyone but why doesn't she use a stroller? or use both of her hands to hold him, instead of carrying drink at the same time? especially in stresfull environment with lots of people and paparazzis.. I feel bad for this kid. and I feel kind of bad for her too, cause I can bet she is trying and stressing over her reputation but she just keeps on screwing up


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 19, 2006)

oh my gosh, ON TOP of all the talk about her crappy parenting, now THIS, i think britney spears is just jinxed.


----------



## Leony (May 19, 2006)

Not again...


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 19, 2006)

That sux! Brit was so embarrassed... She wasn't worried about her baby at all!...well not that it looked like!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 19, 2006)

put your stupid volka down and pay attention to your kid!

if she was anyone else, she would have gotten her ass arrested by now.


----------



## eightthirty (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* put your stupid volka down and pay attention to your kid!if she was anyone else, she would have gotten her ass arrested by now.

Amen! And on a side note.....WTF is she wearing?


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* I'm sure everyone's done that before, it's just not caught on camera. At least she isn't driving with him on her lap again! i agree, sometimes babys can quickly try flipping out of your arms or if she lost balance or something then thats not her fault, it can happen to anyone!


----------



## Amethyst (May 19, 2006)

OMG! The press is gonna crucify her from now on. First of all, was it really necessary for her to hold her drink at the same time she's holding her baby? That's what assistant's or body guards are for. Jesus Christ!!!











and.....

(on a less important note, why the heck is she wearing a black bra under a poorly fitted white halter tunic??)


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 19, 2006)

Hmmm...I think it's just God punishing her for dressing the kid like a mini Federline.





I don't hold my daughter with one arm/hand/whatever. Especially when you are preggers and your sense of balance is slightly off...she's just being stupid foolish.

Did anyone also notice how she doesn't DROP HER DRINK in order to steady herself or "balance" the baby? She did her damnedest to not drop a drip. So much for mothering instincts.


----------



## Saja (May 19, 2006)

Shes not doing anything that millions of other woman dont or havent done. We all know that if anything like that happens to Gwen Steffanis baby...itll be poor gwen. Its just stupid....I cant stand her...but I mean really....leave it alone....I doubt shes a bad mom.


----------



## pinkbundles (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* well, I am sure it can happen to anyone but why doesn't she use a stroller? or use both of her hands to hold him, instead of carrying drink at the same time? especially in stresfull environment with lots of people and paparazzis.. I feel bad for this kid. and I feel kind of bad for her too, cause I can bet she is trying and stressing over her reputation but she just keeps on screwing up



i agree! i bet she probably has a lot of good mommy moments too...but nobody publishes them b/c it's not publish-worthy.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 19, 2006)

i dont see anything wrong with it, theres been so many times i almost drop my nephew, it just happens.. im more worried about what shes wearing... she sould just come out with her bra! since u see the whole thing with thst shirt anyway.

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i agree! i bet she probably has a lot of good mommy moments too...but nobody publishes them b/c it's not publish-worthy. yeah im sure she has good moments... and like u said it wouldnt be publish worthy. if u consatly have your bad moments in the paper sure ur going to look bad.


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 19, 2006)

I guess she does just have really bad luck. But after seeing that I kinda started feeling sorry for her, yes she has been caught doing all these things but she IS always with her baby, you never see kevin with the baby. and I also really hope that wasn't a "real drink" after all she is pregnant.

Edited to add: http://tmz.aol.com/article2/_a/britn...19111809990001


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I really feel sorry for her. Poor girl. Everyone makes mistakes, not saying I agree with everything she has done but I do feel so bad for her...


----------



## pinkbundles (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* Hmmmm.... I guess I might be the only one here that feels sorry for Britney; I' m sure she' s not the PERFECT mom but there' s a lot going on for her right now, and I think it' s just too much for her. On top of that, her husband is a piece of s**t and doesn' t give her any support and comfort. Now, she' s confronted to an "unplanned" pregnancy and I think it must be hard for her to deal with all that. I am not trying to find excuses for her mistakes and bad behavior but I do feel sorry for her, that' s it! I' m sure she loves her kid. oh no...i do feel bad for her. i'm sure she's like every new mom out there and she's doing her best under the circumstances. and i do think she loves her son. who wouldn't? he's so adorable!
and yes, her hubby is a piece of $hit, no doubt. just a free-loading rapper wanna-be!

i wonder if in her mind she wonders how life would be different if she married justin instead?


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 19, 2006)

yes, I felt really bad seeing pics of her crying too. Hopefully this incident will make her more aware of her baby needs.


----------



## _withoutYou (May 19, 2006)

aw poor baby! i don't think it's her fault. i'm very clutzy as well and i always drop things, trip over myself, bump into things, etc. it's not something i can control.


----------



## fickledpink (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, I do feel kind of sorry for her too... It's hard to grow up in the spotlight.. Have a family, raise a baby and be constantly judged


----------



## jennycateyez (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lil_Claude* I guess she does just have really bad luck. But after seeing that I kinda started feeling sorry for her, yes she has been caught doing all these things but she IS always with her baby, you never see kevin with the baby. and I also really hope that wasn't a "real drink" after all she is pregnant.
Edited to add: http://tmz.aol.com/article2/_a/britn...19111809990001

aww thats so sad she has to go through this.. im starting to feel very bad for her... and u are right she is always with her son.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 19, 2006)

its stressful enough being a mother and im sure its even worse when you have people documenting every mistake you make. I really feel bad for Britney.


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 19, 2006)

Yeah, I've never seen another celebrity with their kids all the time... She obviously loves this child and loves being a mother but the stupid media....grrr.... She's probably making all these mistakes becasue she's so stressed.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 19, 2006)

hopefully next time she will wear different shoes when she decides to take sean out. She was wearing high platform shoes and really long jeans which supposedly caused her to trip.


----------



## michko970 (May 19, 2006)

never in a million years did I think I would be say this but --- I feel kind of bad for the girl! I mean her music still sucks, but sheesh


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

Poor britney,she isn't ready for parentin'


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* Yeah, I've never seen another celebrity with their kids all the time... She obviously loves this child and loves being a mother but the stupid media....grrr.... She's probably making all these mistakes becasue she's so stressed. Hmmmm...well, Angelina Jolie takes her 2 kids everywhere and I've never heard anything about her driving with her kids in her lap, or not strapping them in right...
Britney Spears is just not ready for mommyhood. Add that to the fact that she's in a terribly abusive relationship...and it's no wonder these things are happening to her.

It seems to me that she was thinking that marrying the dead beat loser would change him and make him be a "family man" when she probably knew from the start he wasn't (I mean, he left his preggers gf at 7 months for Ms. Spears). She's made some bad choices, and until she decides to take accountability for her short-comings as a mother, she'll be doomed to keep having her picture plastered on the covers of magazines about all of her parenting mishaps.

I'm not saying that I'm the best parent, and I'm not exactly putting her down...but I think my willingness to learn from my mistakes and make the necessary changes has kept me growing and improving as a parent. Until she's willing to do that...well, consequences. Sometimes they suck, but they are controllable.


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Hmmmm...well, Angelina Jolie takes her 2 kids everywhere and I've never heard anything about her driving with her kids in her lap, or not strapping them in right...
Britney Spears is just not ready for mommyhood. Add that to the fact that she's in a terribly abusive relationship...and it's no wonder these things are happening to her.

It seems to me that she was thinking that marrying the dead beat loser would change him and make him be a "family man" when she probably knew from the start he wasn't (I mean, he left his preggers gf at 7 months for Ms. Spears). She's made some bad choices, and until she decides to take accountability for her short-comings as a mother, she'll be doomed to keep having her picture plastered on the covers of magazines about all of her parenting mishaps.

I'm not saying that I'm the best parent, and I'm not exactly putting her down...but I think my willingness to learn from my mistakes and make the necessary changes has kept me growing and improving as a parent. Until she's willing to do that...well, consequences. Sometimes they suck, but they are controllable.

I guess I should have said that diferently. It's very unusal to see a celebrity with their kids all the time. Angelina is an exception. 
We do not know Britney. Why do you say her husband is abusive?? How do you know?

Yes, she has made mistakes. How do you know she isn't learning from them like the rest of us do? She tripped. It happens to all of us. And I'm not talking about the other mistakes because I don't agree with her choices.

He's a deadbeat? There's a good chance that he was not in love with the Mom of his other children. She got pregnant, that doesn't mean they need to get married. If they don't love eachother I don't think that's the best situation for the children if they got married. I lived with two parents who yelled and screamed at eachother all the time and only married because my mom was pregnant.. I think it would have been better if they weren't married. It would have saved us a lot of pain.

Why do you say she is not taking responsibilty? I don't understand where you get that from.

I think the media is doing what they do best, taking a little bit of truth and blowing it way out of proportion. I've heard people come as far as saying that he child would be better off dead and that is wrong. We all make mistakes in one way or another and I don't belive it's our place to judge her.


----------



## LVA (May 20, 2006)

i don't think she should drink w/her baby w/her ... doesn't sound realli smart ... so hard to symphathize w/her ... sorri girls


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 20, 2006)

Umm....could it have been water??


----------



## Marisol (May 20, 2006)

I can understand where a lot of you are coming from. I do know that being in the spotlight all the time is probably stressful for her. But she isn't the only celebrity with a baby. I mean, look at Katie Holmes or Jennifer Garner or Brooke Shields. Those women recently had babies and you don't see all this issues with them. I agree that this latest thing that happened to Britney Spears could have happened to any of us. I think the reason why the media is making such a big deal is because she is putting herself out there. First with driving with her son on her lap, then the nanny incident, then having him in the back seat facing the wrong way. It just goes to show how difficult motherhood is. I don't think that she has fully realized that. If she had, she would be at home taking care of her baby rather than parading him around. Take a cue from other celebrities and be invisible for a while. Your kid will thank you in the long run.


----------



## LVA (May 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* Umm....could it have been water??





o .. LoL .... sorri .. .for some reason .. i read it wrong ... i read she was holding a drink .. and assumed it was alchohol ... thx for pointing that out hun ... it does look like h2o

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can understand where a lot of you are coming from. I do know that being in the spotlight all the time is probably stressful for her. But she isn't the only celebrity with a baby. I mean, look at Katie Holmes or Jennifer Garner or Brooke Shields. Those women recently had babies and you don't see all this issues with them. I agree that this latest thing that happened to Britney Spears could have happened to any of us. I think the reason why the media is making such a big deal is because she is putting herself out there. First with driving with her son on her lap, then the nanny incident, then having him in the back seat facing the wrong way. It just goes to show how difficult motherhood is. I don't think that she has fully realized that. If she had, she would be at home taking care of her baby rather than parading him around. Take a cue from other celebrities and be invisible for a while. Your kid will thank you in the long run. ditto ... i don't think she's ready for a baby yet .... ...


----------



## jaydensmom (May 20, 2006)

First off she shouldn't have been holding the drink but I do feel sorry for her. She just can't seem to get a break. I doubt she is a bad mother. She just has a few "blonde" moments


----------



## christinexo (May 20, 2006)

he's a cutie though


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *islandgirl930* We do not know Britney. Why do you say her husband is abusive?? How do you know? You think that him flying around the country leaving her home and spending more time with his friends partying than with her and their baby is not abusive? It's extremely abusive!! It's considered emotional abuse...to not consider the feelings/well-being of your SO IS abusive.

Quote:
Yes, she has made mistakes. How do you know she isn't learning from them like the rest of us do? She tripped. It happens to all of us. And I'm not talking about the other mistakes because I don't agree with her choices. Because she keeps repeating them. If she was learning from them, she wouldn't be repeating them. She seems to be/want to be stuck in victim mode.

Quote:
He's a deadbeat? There's a good chance that he was not in love with the Mom of his other children. She got pregnant, that doesn't mean they need to get married. If they don't love eachother I don't think that's the best situation for the children if they got married. I lived with two parents who yelled and screamed at eachother all the time and only married because my mom was pregnant.. I think it would have been better if they weren't married. It would have saved us a lot of pain. Crock. All of it. He was with this other girl for several YEARS and then when he hooked up with Britney, he did to this other girl what he's dong to Britney. He's a deadbeat because he doesn't care about his kids. Who leaves their kids for months at a time and then claims that they love their kids?

Quote:
Why do you say she is not taking responsibilty? I don't understand where you get that from. Ummmm...well, everytime she is caught doing something wrong, she claims that it had something to do with the paparazzi, nanny, blah, blah, blah. Instead of just saying..."I made a mistake". 

Quote:
I think the media is doing what they do best, taking a little bit of truth and blowing it way out of proportion. I've heard people come as far as saying that he child would be better off dead and that is wrong. We all make mistakes in one way or another and I don't belive it's our place to judge her. Well, I don't know how you take a pic of someone driving with their baby in their lap and "blow it out of proportion". I don't see how you take a pic of someone who is not strapping their child in properly and say it is being "blown out of proportion". The kid wouldn't be better off dead, but he sure would be better off with someone who can take better care of him. You cannot sit there and say that Britney is the best parent. She may love him...but she is not ready for being a mom. Personally, I think she thought having a baby would end her problems with Super Jerk, but they've only gotten worse and now she's so emotional immeshed with her problems with Super Jerk and her own emotional turmoil that she CANNOT properly care for her son. Like has already been mentioned...there are other celebs out there who keep low-key...keep their kids out of the limelight (Jolie, Reese Witherspoon, Heather Locklear)...but Britney just keeps popping out (in all ways). She's more concerned about keeping her face on the pages than she is about the well-being of her child. She may love him, but she has no clue how to properly care for him.


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 20, 2006)

All I am saying is that we don't know her personally. I NEVER said she was the best parent. I think it's wrong to just believe what the media says without knowing the whole story. It's not my place to judge her. I don't agree with everything that she has done but it's her life. You have no idea whether she is happy or not in her marriage. I don't want to argue about it.


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can understand where a lot of you are coming from. I do know that being in the spotlight all the time is probably stressful for her. But she isn't the only celebrity with a baby. I mean, look at Katie Holmes or Jennifer Garner or Brooke Shields. Those women recently had babies and you don't see all this issues with them. I agree that this latest thing that happened to Britney Spears could have happened to any of us. I think the reason why the media is making such a big deal is because she is putting herself out there. First with driving with her son on her lap, then the nanny incident, then having him in the back seat facing the wrong way. It just goes to show how difficult motherhood is. I don't think that she has fully realized that. If she had, she would be at home taking care of her baby rather than parading him around. Take a cue from other celebrities and be invisible for a while. Your kid will thank you in the long run. AAAAAAAAAAAAmen, girlfriend.
that kid is so freakin' cute, though. my god.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (May 21, 2006)

Hello all-

Well,I'm just letting out my opinions all over the place tonite,lol. I think she tripped,period. It was prolly due to the really long jeans and high shoes and she already had knee problems. Anway, I think she fell in love with the idea of being a mom and she perhaps wasn't ready to have a baby in all actuality.

If she wasn't followed all the time,we wouldn't know about any of it. So we point fingers and judge cuz we can. She has made some very stupid mistakes and she should be held accountable,but we also have to give her a chance to learn from them. We have only seen pictures of each mistake once,so maybe that shows sh is learning.

When I was 14,and my bro was 6 months old, I was carrying him into a grocery store.I have on platform sandals and there was water leaking from one of the machines outside the store. Well, I tripped while holding him. I twisted in mid-air to avoid falling on him.Cracked my head open and passed out. He was fine, although I had guilt for many years,thinking I might have hurt him. But he is fine,or as fine as a twelve year old boy can be. So I guess I could say I identify with tripping with a baby in my arms.

Anyway,I'm done now and hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## Sophia (May 21, 2006)

seriously what she's wearing????????? There's something wrong with her? She looks sooo tired and crappy!


----------



## Eva121 (May 21, 2006)

And here's the video!

I hope this wasn't posted yet






I do understand the girls that are saying this could happen to all of us,but... when you know paparazzi are following you everywhere, waiting for you to make yet another mistake, then why would you walk around with your baby like that?

She could put him in a stroller, one of her many assistants could carry that drink. And the way she reacts to the whole situation is kinda weird, more like "omg, I did it again, embarrassing!" and not "omg, is my baby ok?"


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lil_Claude* I guess she does just have really bad luck. But after seeing that I kinda started feeling sorry for her, yes she has been caught doing all these things but she IS always with her baby, you never see kevin with the baby. and I also really hope that wasn't a "real drink" after all she is pregnant.
Edited to add: http://tmz.aol.com/article2/_a/britn...19111809990001

Poor thing! I k now she's a messed up chick...and I was kind of annoyed she didn't seem to care when she almost dropped him. But apparently she is a guarded lady. She was heart broken and even llooked scared.
Awhhh get a Nanny! lol!


----------



## tashbash (May 23, 2006)

Did she say at the end of that video..."this is why I need a gun"?????


----------



## Lil_Claude (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* Did she say at the end of that video..."this is why I need a gun"????? Wow, I hadn't seen that that video was posted, and yes it did sound like she said that's why I need a gun. Weird.


----------



## AnitaNa (May 23, 2006)

poor girl


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* Did she say at the end of that video..."this is why I need a gun"????? lol yeah! i would need a gun to if i get harssed like that on a daiy basis.


----------



## KellyB (May 23, 2006)

I feel bad for her. She has definitely made mistakes and poor judgement, but I was a mom younger than her and I made a lot of mistakes too. I just wasn't having my every move on National TV and scrutinized by the public. Hopefully she will learn and become more careful with time.


----------



## Eva121 (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* Did she say at the end of that video..."this is why I need a gun"????? Yeah, I thought I heard that too, but I thought it was just me


----------



## michal_cohen (Jun 12, 2006)

they sing and accet so i pos it here

http://www.screensavers.com/landing/...ml?app_id=1004


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 12, 2006)

thats cool, thanx


----------



## Marisol (Jun 13, 2006)

Britney Spears is a good mom, and if you're rooting for her marriage to fail, then that's just sad.

At least that's what the pop star herself had to say during an interview at her home with the _Today_ show's Matt Lauer that's scheduled to air Thursday both on the morning show and in the evening on _Dateline_.

"I think everybody should be pro-love," the 24-year-old singer said when asked about the media that appear to be hungry for signs of a split. Telling Lauer that her marriage of almost two years has been "awesome," Spears denied rumors that K-Fed has been banished to sleeping in the basement.

"He helps me--he has to," she said, tearfully describing how the paparazzi who have become her constant companions of late are turning her into an "emotional wreck." "I think 90 percent of the world would agree that the tabloids have gone a little far with me... They've crossed the line a little bit," Spears said, referring to photographers who have snapped her on her private property. "They like to have the person they pick on. I feel like I'm a target."

Of course she's a target. She's a young, pretty platinum-selling pop artist who once dated Justin Timberlake and then, after a whirlwind courtship, settled down with a backup dancer and announced how ready she was to start having babies. Then she had a baby. And now she's having another baby.

And she lives in Los Angeles (which is where a lot of famous people live).

All of which, however, explain why the Louisiana native would want to defend her marriage and parenting skills on national TV.

Another order of business was the public lashing she got after she was photographed driving down the Pacific Coast Highway with her then-five-month-old son, Sean Preston, on her lap.

"I can't go anywhere without someone judging me," Spears told Lauer. "I did it with my dad. I'd sit on his lap and I drive. We're country."

After being unofficially cited for a DIB (driving under the influence of baby), Spears admitted in a statement to making a mistake, but added that she was trying to keep her son safe from a swarm of "physically aggressive paparazzi."

When Lauer asked Spears if she had any message for the tabloids and photogs who are constantly on her case about motherhood, couplehood and every other type of hood, as well, the _Baby One More Time_ singer did have a message:

â€œYou have babies at home. And... you have a life. And if you donâ€™t, you have to realize that weâ€™re people and that we... just need privacy and we need our respect. And those are things that you have to have as a human being.â€

Source


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 13, 2006)

i feel bad for her but i think shes lying about her marriage. if im home that day i will watch it, thanx marisol


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm going to have to try to watch that... Should be interesting... I kinda feel bad for her!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 13, 2006)

i feel bad for her. i'd be so mad too if people were constantly criticizing my parenting skills and talking about my marriage!


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i feel bad for her. i'd be so mad too if people were constantly criticizing my parenting skills and talking about my marriage! i agree with you 100 %


----------



## karrieann (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, but that is part of the game. It comes with the fame. And I think lots of those celebs want the publicity. If they didn't they would not be in Hollywood. I mean, really, look at JLo. She used to be the biggest tabloid fodder around. But where is she now? She is out of sight. You hardly see or hear anything about her anymore. Why? Because she isn't courting it like she was.

I think the media is pretty awful to Britney but without them, really, who would care about her? Would she be in the magazines now? She isn't doing much of anything professionally. She is just popping out kids. Which is fine. But I still think there is a PR machine behind much of the hoopla. You know, you gotta keep your name and face out there or people really stop caring about you and what you are doing. It doesn't mean they don't like you. It's just there are other celeb gossip that keeps _those_ faces on magazines.

Maybe I am wrong but it does seem to be a bit that way to me.


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* Yeah, but that is part of the game. It comes with the fame. And I think lots of those celebs want the publicity. If they didn't they would not be in Hollywood. I mean, really, look at JLo. She used to be the biggest tabloid fodder around. But where is she now? She is out of sight. You hardly see or hear anything about her anymore. Why? Because she isn't courting it like she was. I think the media is pretty awful to Britney but without them, really, who would care about her? Would she be in the magazines now? She isn't doing much of anything professionally. She is just popping out kids. Which is fine. But I still think there is a PR machine behind much of the hoopla. You know, you gotta keep your name and face out there or people really stop caring about you and what you are doing. It doesn't mean they don't like you. It's just there are other celeb gossip that keeps _those_ faces on magazines.

Maybe I am wrong but it does seem to be a bit that way to me.

So true!And it's kinda normal we think her marriage isn't working, there's new pics of Britney and the baby everyday (sometimes when she does sth wrong



), and I have not seen Kevin once on any of those pics. And it's not like his history is all that great, with wives and kids...


----------



## Liz (Jun 14, 2006)

it does suck that she gets followed around so much and everything is under a microscope. but i still thinks she has some big issues.


----------



## imperfection96 (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* Yeah, but that is part of the game. It comes with the fame. And I think lots of those celebs want the publicity. If they didn't they would not be in Hollywood. I mean, really, look at JLo. She used to be the biggest tabloid fodder around. But where is she now? She is out of sight. You hardly see or hear anything about her anymore. Why? Because she isn't courting it like she was. I think the media is pretty awful to Britney but without them, really, who would care about her? Would she be in the magazines now? She isn't doing much of anything professionally. She is just popping out kids. Which is fine. But I still think there is a PR machine behind much of the hoopla. You know, you gotta keep your name and face out there or people really stop caring about you and what you are doing. It doesn't mean they don't like you. It's just there are other celeb gossip that keeps _those_ faces on magazines.

Maybe I am wrong but it does seem to be a bit that way to me.

IMO..that is bull crap. Yes she is famous and yes she is in the public eye but the paparazzi are taking it to a whole other level now and a lot of celebs are getting fed up with it and being put in danger because of it. I don't care how famous you are. You deserve some privacy!! If people would quit buying that crap and paying attention to it. It would never be there in the first place.


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *imperfection96* IMO..that is bull crap. Yes she is famous and yes she is in the public eye but the paparazzi are taking it to a whole other level now and a lot of celebs are getting fed up with it and being put in danger because of it. I don't care how famous you are. You deserve some privacy!! If people would quit buying that crap and paying attention to it. It would never be there in the first place. Exaclty, people want it, they buy it, so of course the paparazzi wanna make more "money-shots".Imo celebs also are kinda responsible for this. They should never have started the reality-shows (osbournes, newlyweds, chaotic,...), cuz now people just want more! But I'm sure they made a lot of money with those shows...


----------



## chocobon (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i feel bad for her. i'd be so mad too if people were constantly criticizing my parenting skills and talking about my marriage! Ditto


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eva121* So true!And it's kinda normal we think her marriage isn't working, there's new pics of Britney and the baby everyday (sometimes when she does sth wrong



), and I have not seen Kevin once on any of those pics. And it's not like his history is all that great, with wives and kids...

he appeared with her lately but it was first time he was photographed with her and the baby since ages! he really seems like an awful husband and dad to me, I mean of course I don't know how things are really, but he's rarelly around the baby at all



BTW, here is video preview of this show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieAKp...%2Ddateline%2F


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 14, 2006)

I feel kinda bad for her...but she keeps putting herself out there. Gwen Stefanie, Brangelina, Reese Witherspoon, JLo, all of these other stars manage to stay out of the spotlight...but Britney keeps putting herself back into it. I, agree, that it's a bit of a PR thing...maybe not all of it. But, she's hitting talk shows left and right "talking" about all of this...she's just making herself MORE available and "wanted" by doing it.

Maybe it's time she lived in France or someplace for a while. Regroup herself and get out of the paparazzi light.


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2006)

ditto venusgoddess


----------



## Marisol (Jun 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I feel kinda bad for her...but she keeps putting herself out there. Gwen Stefanie, Brangelina, Reese Witherspoon, JLo, all of these other stars manage to stay out of the spotlight...but Britney keeps putting herself back into it. I, agree, that it's a bit of a PR thing...maybe not all of it. But, she's hitting talk shows left and right "talking" about all of this...she's just making herself MORE available and "wanted" by doing it.
Maybe it's time she lived in France or someplace for a while. Regroup herself and get out of the paparazzi light.

I totally agree with you on this Angela. The reason why she is followed and people want to know what she is doing is because she puts herself out there.


----------



## karrieann (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I feel kinda bad for her...but she keeps putting herself out there. Gwen Stefanie, Brangelina, Reese Witherspoon, JLo, all of these other stars manage to stay out of the spotlight...but Britney keeps putting herself back into it. I, agree, that it's a bit of a PR thing...maybe not all of it. But, she's hitting talk shows left and right "talking" about all of this...she's just making herself MORE available and "wanted" by doing it.
Maybe it's time she lived in France or someplace for a while. Regroup herself and get out of the paparazzi light.

That is exactly what I mean. Other stars stay out of the spotlight. They don't need it. I think Brit does...
Speaking of that, did you see the top she was wearing with her interview with Matt Lauder? I thought she was gonna fall right out of it. At least sit up straight while wearing a top like that on national television.


----------



## LeadingLady (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* Speaking of that, did you see the top she was wearing with her interview with Matt Lauder? I thought she was gonna fall right out of it. At least sit up straight while wearing a top like that on national television. I didn't like that blouse at all. It's hard to take her seriously when she presents herself that way. 
I can't help but feel kinda sorry for her. She's been lost for a long time.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 16, 2006)

damn i missed it! and i was home to


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 16, 2006)

It must be awful to have the whole world watching your every move and rumors circulating about your life... Everyone rooting for your marriage to fail. It takes a really strong person to be able to live with all that. I feel bad for her, but it isn't as though she doesn't have options to change her life around..


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* it does suck that she gets followed around so much and everything is under a microscope. but i still thinks she has some big issues. I think she does too! She looks heart broken over just about everything. And now she's preggos again...not making things better...


----------



## SwtValina (Jun 17, 2006)

*Please don't flambe me for this but I have NO sympathy for her. She puts herself out there for ridicule. DId any of you actually watch any of the reality show she did with Federline. ANd don't even get me started on him. He is straight up trash and the sooner she ditches the loser, the better she will be. This month, she has been trying to get back in the spotlight. SHe has been on numerous talk shows and magazine covers. Maybe she's trying to make a comeback or maybe she's trying to make sure that the media still cares about her because once a star fades into the background, it becomes very difficult for them to come bck to the lime light.*

As far as the Paparazzi go, they definately needed to be restricted and punished for some of their actions. They actually jeapordize people's lives while they recklessly drive to get the perfect photo while chasing down a celebrity car.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* it does suck that she gets followed around so much and everything is under a microscope. but i still thinks she has some big issues.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 17, 2006)

Here is the full interview for those who missed it. It's cut in 4 parts.

PART 1: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gT81YQ59O4

PART 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peoi-H_wOOU

PART 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaqUUtr5JZ4

PART 4: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhHKyun5C1k


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is the full interview for those who missed it. It's cut in 4 parts. Thx!It's not very concvincing though, I don't know...

Why is she dragging Julia Roberts into this?

I understand that everyone makes mistakes, but hey, Britney, some mistakes can be avoided, you know.... The stumbling could happen to anyone, but why say "there were so many papparazzi, I tripped", it's not ALL their fault.

I don't really know what to think now, except that she loves her kid but I don't think she realizes that she could avoid some mistakes, and I don't really feel that she loves her Kevin as much as she says she does.

And why is she saying she doesn't care wat people think, of course she does, or she wouldn't be doing this interview. And she keeps on saying she's so strong now... I don't know about that.

Anyway, that's my 2 cents


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 17, 2006)

I hate to say it, but she could have used a stylist for this interview. Her make-up was terrible (right eyelash, anyone?) her clothes were awful and she looked like Luanne from King of the Hill. She just LOOKED like trash. Her gum smacking was extremely annoying and tasteless.

She wanted to put out this image of "I don't care...I make my own decisions." and she ended up looking like a little girl throwing a temper tantrum.

This is not the "end" of Britney. She'll make sure she stays in the tabloids. She wants to be left alone...but she doesn't want it all at the same.


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 17, 2006)

i think that the paprazzi should just really stop because she is trying but every little thing she does is critisized. I , too , think she is lying about the marriage. I personally think that if her and kevin were to get a divorce, she would be more content with her life and not let his ass get in the way.


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:
Spears insisted on doing her own hair and makeup - a regrettable decision. Lol. Source


----------



## Nessicle (Jun 20, 2006)

I feel kinda sorry for her too, it must be hard enough being a mother let along with people scrutinising your every move and your marriage.

Although there is one thing that annoys the hell outta me with nearly all Celebs. Before they become famous they do everything they can to get in the papers/magazines and then as soon as they are famous they want everyone to "respect their privacy". I don't agree that their kids should be a part of their fame but they've got to expect the papparazzi and photos - I mean it's the public who buys the mags with their pictures in and it's the public who put them where they are today and made them all that money! They seem to forget that. Got that off my chest!!......


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SwtValina* *Please don't flambe me for this but I have NO sympathy for her. She puts herself out there for ridicule. DId any of you actually watch any of the reality show she did with Federline. ANd don't even get me started on him. He is straight up trash and the sooner she ditches the loser, the better she will be. This month, she has been trying to get back in the spotlight. SHe has been on numerous talk shows and magazine covers. Maybe she's trying to make a comeback or maybe she's trying to make sure that the media still cares about her because once a star fades into the background, it becomes very difficult for them to come bck to the lime light.** As far as the Paparazzi go, they definately needed to be restricted and punished for some of their actions. They actually jeapordize people's lives while they recklessly drive to get the perfect photo while chasing down a celebrity car. *

I agree with you hun... I also really don't have sympathy for her, I did pity her though when I watched the interview. I thought how sad it is that she has become what she is now. She has definitely changed no matter what she says, I don't know if it is her skank hubby's influence or what but the clips of her speaking from years ago etc, were COMPLETELY different than the way she speaks and presents herself NOW!
Before, she was more polished, more poised and more coherent. Now she is a trashy, mismatched mess...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 21, 2006)

did you guys see the spoof on the same site? it's pretty funny






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr_RA...elated&amp;search=


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 21, 2006)

Shes really like sad/pathetic its so weird.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* did you guys see the spoof on the same site? it's pretty funny



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr_RA...elated&amp;search=

That is pretty funny!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 21, 2006)

I have no sympathy for Britney...I'm sorry, but who in their right mind would chew gum while doing an interview...especially wearing what she was wearing. She should be ashamed of herself. Do you honestly expect people to take you seriously? Things have gone bad when she was seeing K-fed and she thinks she could 'fix' things, but face it hun...it's not going to happen. You can put as many good words in for him, but we all know he's living in the basement. Wait, what was that Brit? Not true u say...He's always there for you, and to support you when you're emotionally distressed? That's cuz he's afraid you're going to take his allowance away.

The fact she kept dropping names in her interview such as Julia Roberts (when she was seeing a married man) making it seem like it should be OK for her and K-fed to be screwing around while Shar's pregnant with his kid disgraced me. Or saying Meg Ryan used to be exploited as being 'white trash' but yea, at least Meg Ryan wouldn't wear a hootchie outfit or smacking their gum like a cow for an interview. Now that's TRASHY! Or the incident when she tripped and almost dropped Preston, she "blamed" the papparazzi's for it. Why don't you just fess up to your mistakes instead of blaming everyone else for your so-called mistakes.

I'm not going to even start with the reality show...although I never watched one episode of it, it's all for publicity. If it's publicity you want, then you shouldn't be getting mad over the papparazzi's hounding you. Maybe if you don't exploit yourself, then everything would be fine and dandy. You'll live happily ever after with K-fed for the rest of your life while he depletes your savings acct and you'll end up foreclosuring your house like Dustin Hoffman AKA Screech from Saved by the Bell. Ok, I think I'm done for the night being mean...lol, karma's going to come back to me on this one.

The only thing I could sympathize with her is the papparazzi's. It's true some of them are crazy and they'll do whatever it takes to get pics of you. I can only imagine the precautions a celeb needs to take.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* [snip]like Dustin Hoffman AKA Screech from Saved by the Bell.[/snip] Dustin Hoffman played Screech??? Damn, he's a better character actor than I thought!! LOL...
I think you meant Dustin Diamond...the guy who's deluded himself into thinking that his "fans" are going to buy his house for him...I wonder how that's going. LOL


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 26, 2006)

i watched the program and i do feel sorry for her...i mean i truely do and shes right shes a normal person...but i do think she was lying about quite a few things...


----------



## charish (Jun 26, 2006)

I think people need to just back off of her. People make mistakes in life especially new moms. And I do believe that some of those would had been avoided if she didn't have the paparrazzi surrounding her and making her nervous.(although I think I would be even more scared to have my baby in ther front of me while i'm driving) It's hard to think and do what you want to do if you're nervous or scared. And have people surrounding you watching your every move. I do feel sorry for her. And I might not care too much for her husband but it's her life and no one knows how he really is and how they really are with each other. And who cares how her hair and makeup looks, she's pregnant and going through a kind of hard time right now, give her a break. Well that's what I have to say, I just thinks it's sad about everything. oh and no one take this personally i'm just talking about people in general.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I hate to say it, but she could have used a stylist for this interview. Her make-up was terrible (right eyelash, anyone?) her clothes were awful and she looked like Luanne from King of the Hill. She just LOOKED like trash. Her gum smacking was extremely annoying and tasteless.
She wanted to put out this image of "I don't care...I make my own decisions." and she ended up looking like a little girl throwing a temper tantrum.

This is not the "end" of Britney. She'll make sure she stays in the tabloids. She wants to be left alone...but she doesn't want it all at the same.

Agree 100 %


----------



## charish (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess she figured since this was her home she would dress and chew her gum as she wanted to. or maybe she chewed b/c she was nervous. it's a little unprofessional but oh well i still like her and i do feel kinda bad for her,but people who get in this business have to expect things like this and if they don't want it to happen then they shouldn't do it.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

I actually read an article about the interview that said something like 87% of people polled had a LOWER opinion of her after that interview...People actually like her LESS.


----------



## Eva121 (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I actually read an article about the interview that said something like 87% of people polled had a LOWER opinion of her after that interview...People actually like her LESS.



Oh well, Britney doesn't care what people think anyway, she's such a strong woman!...


----------



## MACGoddess (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eva121*



Oh well, Britney doesn't care what people think anyway, she's such a strong woman!...



LMAO!!


----------



## charish (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I actually read an article about the interview that said something like 87% of people polled had a LOWER opinion of her after that interview...People actually like her LESS. really? well i personally don't know why everyone is making such a big deal ablout it anyways. not to sound mean or anything but who gives a care n-e ways. she's telling what she wants everyone to hear and believe and whether its true or partly true no one really knows but her. but one thing everyone does know is that she does care or she wouldn't be getting so upset about it. i mean you'd have to care and it would affect anyone especially having a baby and one on the way. i think she's trying to be strong and hoping that if everyone believes her that she doesn't care then they'll back off, but that'll never happen.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I hate to say it, but she could have used a stylist for this interview. Her make-up was terrible (right eyelash, anyone?) her clothes were awful and she looked like Luanne from King of the Hill. She just LOOKED like trash. Her gum smacking was extremely annoying and tasteless.
She wanted to put out this image of "I don't care...I make my own decisions." and she ended up looking like a little girl throwing a temper tantrum.

This is not the "end" of Britney. She'll make sure she stays in the tabloids. She wants to be left alone...but she doesn't want it all at the same.

Took the words right out of my mouth! lol! And You said it better than I could have too! lol!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 28, 2006)

I guess this is why she dyed her hair black.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 28, 2006)

I think she looks beautiful!



Thanks for sharing, Marisol!


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 28, 2006)

She does look beautiful! What a difference prof hair/makeup and airbrushing does!


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 28, 2006)

Aren`t you not allowed to dye your hair when you are preggy?

Anyways, she looks very pretty =]


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 28, 2006)

Great pics. I think she doesn't look that bad with dark hair after all. She looks beautiful in those pictures...pregnancy makes her glow.


----------



## KellyB (Jun 28, 2006)

I thought at first when I heard she had dyed her hair that it would look awful, but she actually looks good.....the pic of her with her baby is precious. She's not one of my faves, but can't deny she looks lovely here.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 28, 2006)

She looks good...great airbrushing...and you can dye your hair in your second and third tris supposedly...but not your first.

I just have to say, "I told you her crying and complaining on her interview was all show."


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 28, 2006)

I think she looks beautiful too.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 28, 2006)

She looks very angelic, if that's even possible. haha..


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 28, 2006)

she looks soooo pretty! i like her with dark hair.


----------



## selene (Jun 28, 2006)

These pictures confirm what I've always heavily suspected, that with pros working on your appearance/assisting you with it, you can look great no matter what. I'd agree with the above statements, that yes, she really looks _gorgeous_.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 28, 2006)

She looks great. That is the best I've seen her lokk in a long time.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 29, 2006)

dear brit. see how much better it looks when you have a pro do your makeup and not yourself!?


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 29, 2006)

Dang, I hate to say it..but she actually doesn't look like white trash in those pics...


----------



## nexusangel (Jun 29, 2006)

kind of reminds me of Demi Moore.. when she did those nude preggie pics


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 29, 2006)

She looks radiant and amazing. Can't say I like the 2nd pic. I want to know how she looks with the dark hair when she's not professionally made up though.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2006)

I think she looks great! Copycat of Demi Moore, but nice... She looks good, airbrushed or not!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 29, 2006)

I LOVE her hair dark like this waay better than before! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 29, 2006)

I just don't wanna see Britney naked anymore! There is nothing wrong with a pregnancy photoshoot clothed LoL

And when she is naked, she has to be photoshopped and airbrushed to hell and back. Her body is not that awesome anymore LoL


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* dear brit. see how much better it looks when you have a pro do your makeup and not yourself!?


----------



## selene (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaeisme* Dang, I hate to say it..but she actually doesn't look like white trash in those pics... I was thinking the same thing... *shhhh*


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* dear brit. see how much better it looks when you have a pro do your makeup and not yourself!? I agree with you Retro! LOL!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* And when she is naked, she has to be photoshopped and airbrushed to hell and back. Her body is not that awesome anymore LoL Although I think she looks really pretty in these pictures, it annoys me that she's been photoshopped that much. As if pregnant woman wouldn't have any stretchmarks...apparently Britney doesn't have (at least in these pictures).


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

She really looks great ...Airbrushing can do wonders ...

Originally Posted by *Gleam84* Although I think she looks really pretty in these pictures, it annoys me that she's been photoshopped that much. As if pregnant woman wouldn't have any stretchmarks...apparently Britney doesn't have (at least in these pictures). yeah after2 pregnancies shes lucky beyond belief or they spent forever touching those pix up...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 2, 2006)

i think she looks good. she looks "clean". lol


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 2, 2006)

Those are the most hardcore photoshopped pics I have seen in a long time... They really took some pounds off of her while they smoothed any lumpy areas!! We all know how Britney looks IRL and Nicole-Ritchie-with-a-belly isn't it!!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* Aren`t you not allowed to dye your hair when you are preggy?
Anyways, she looks very pretty =]

These are my fav pics of her, she just looks so happy and at ease, in response to a previous comment, you are allowed to dye your hair during pregnancy just as long as its not a continuous process throughout your whole pregnancy.Also she's not adding bleach or harmful chemicals to her hair seeing as its black, so shes fine




I love her though, shes awesome!


----------



## vickih (Jul 3, 2006)

ok I'm confused. Does she want to be left alone or doesn't she? surely posing nude on a fashion magazine will defintely keep the paparazzi away.. geez.. make up your mind..

but i agree she looks good with dark locks... and no more trailer trash look..

now if only she could dump that baby of hers.. and i don't mean Sean Preston....


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 6, 2006)

*BRITNEY SPEARS: 'I HAVE OCD' *




Also see: 

BRITNEY SPEARS

Pregnant pop superstar BRITNEY SPEARS has confessed to having obsessive compulsive disorder - she can't stop cleaning. The singer fears she'll lose her glamorous mystique when fans discover she's can't keep away from her rubber gloves and duster. She says, "I'm sure they (fans) don't realise that I have an obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder."

source


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 6, 2006)

Good... she can start on her feet ... after walking around barefoot in gas station bathrooms all day. Because they're so 'clean' of course.. lol


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

I wonder if this was realized before or after she had Sean... Pregnancy and having kids does funny things! Should we also take mention she's pregnant again, and possibly nesting? Let's see how long her "OCD" lasts after she's had the baby *lol*


----------



## vickih (Jul 6, 2006)

really? she has OCD? then how come she doesn't clean house and get rid of her scummy husband? just a though..


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 6, 2006)

A little OT, but she's also said that she must have "elephant teeth" because she's been munching on ice cubes. What is "elephant teeth"?? Is that even a real term?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 6, 2006)

lol!!! so her ocd "only" applies to her house...not "personal hygiene" im assuming? ohh! that explains her chewed up and chipped nail polish (ghetto) on her last TV INTERVIEW!!!!! its from those gloves and scrubbing all day!!!


----------



## Sass (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Good... she can start on her feet ... after walking around barefoot in gas station bathrooms all day. Because they're so 'clean' of course.. lol



good point. that was so weird and disgusting! nobody else would do that. doesn't she have enough money for shoes or somethin?


----------



## Saja (Jul 6, 2006)

Another "poor me" press release from the queen of "brought it on herself"


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* A little OT, but she's also said that she must have "elephant teeth" because she's been munching on ice cubes. What is "elephant teeth"?? Is that even a real term? I have no idea about that term, but I know my mom's dentist told her she needed to quit chewing ice all day because it'll ruin her teeth. She's ALWAYS chewing on ice!!! Britney might want to think about quitting that *lol*


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* A little OT, but she's also said that she must have "elephant teeth" because she's been munching on ice cubes. What is "elephant teeth"?? Is that even a real term? LOL!! I think she's loosing it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL at y'alls comments!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* Another "poor me" press release from the queen of "brought it on herself" Oh, you guys...just leave her alone...she's a person, too!! 
Ok, now that I've had a good laugh.

I KNEW she couldn't keep herself out of the tabloids...what, not even 2-3 weeks after her interview complaining about how "people don't leave" her alone, she's off yapping her trap to the same magazines who she claims "torment" her.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jul 6, 2006)

she needs to clean her man up


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* A little OT, but she's also said that she must have "elephant teeth" because she's been munching on ice cubes. What is "elephant teeth"?? Is that even a real term? Chewing ice a lot can be a sign of anemia.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmmm, interesting, lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Chewing ice a lot can be a sign of anemia. Yeah, my mom's been told that before. We know she's anemic, but we're still trying to figure out how the two go hand-in-hand... Almost seems like a weird sign, doesn't it?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 6, 2006)

is it me or is she constantly trying to find sympathy for how stupid she is?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm surprised she even knows what the term "OCD" means.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 6, 2006)

I wonder if she was just saying it as a joke, and the people who wrote this took it out of context and sensationalized it. My boss gets distracted easily and he's always joking about having ADD, which he doesn't. And I'm always calling people, specially bad drivers, schizo.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 6, 2006)

I believe that's entirely possible. I highly, highly doubt she is OCD. I could be wrong, but I doubt it.

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I wonder if she was just saying it as a joke, and the people who wrote this took it out of context and sensationalized it. My boss gets distracted easily and he's always joking about having ADD, which he doesn't. And I'm always calling people, specially bad drivers, schizo.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 7, 2006)

Maybe she thinks it means "Occasionally Cleans and Disinfects".

I don't doubt she said it...only because she kept saying how she cleans all day at home and the maid has been slacking off lately during her interview with Matt Lauer. She really made it a point to say how she's so clean and cleans all of the time...


----------



## Marisol (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* lol!!! so her ocd "only" applies to her house...not "personal hygiene" im assuming? ohh! that explains her chewed up and chipped nail polish (ghetto) on her last TV INTERVIEW!!!!! its from those gloves and scrubbing all day!!! That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## jen77 (Jul 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I wonder if this was realized before or after she had Sean... Pregnancy and having kids does funny things! Should we also take mention she's pregnant again, and possibly nesting? Let's see how long her "OCD" lasts after she's had the baby *lol* lol, very true


----------



## Nox (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't believe what Britney says about her "OCD" for a second.


----------



## Saja (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* I'm surprised she even knows what the term "OCD" means. Hahahha,,,ask her to spell it...!!!


----------



## Marisol (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* Hahahha,,,ask her to spell it...!!! I think she could spell it. 






O... C...D...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 8, 2006)

is this to make us feel bad for her? cause it acutally isnt working...


----------



## michko970 (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* The singer fears she'll lose her glamorous mystique 
Seriously... she is worried about shattering her "glamorous" image. Someone please tell her it is way too late for that!


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll bet her maid is happy..LOL


----------



## charish (Jul 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* she needs to clean her man up really though, he's so trashy. they do have a cute baby though.


----------



## ivette (Jul 8, 2006)

i think she should see a doctor first before she starts telling people she has ocd.

what do u girls think????

also, if she's constantly chewing on ice, maybe its because she's always thirsty.

could it be that she's diabetic????? i know that constant thirst is a symtom of

diabetese.

what do you gals think???


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree. If a doctor diagnoses it, then I'll believe it. I still won't feel sorry for her though. She's freakin' BRITNEY SPEARS.

Originally Posted by *ivette* i think she should see a doctor first before she starts telling people she has ocd.
what do u girls think????

also, if she's constantly chewing on ice, maybe its because she's always thirsty.

could it be that she's diabetic????? i know that constant thirst is a symtom of

diabetese.

what do you gals think???


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 9, 2006)

so the ocd must only effect her house, which no one can confirm nor deny those claims.


----------



## charish (Jul 9, 2006)

funny i'm like that about my floor. lol

I know when I was pregnant i was told if you chew ice it could be a sign of you're lacking something.


----------



## vav (Jul 11, 2006)

Maybe she keeps having the dirty-didn't bother look to help herself combat the obsessive cleanliness??



who knows!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Jul 22, 2006)

is on the cover of the August Harpers Bazaar Pregnant and Naked! Why, Why, Why??????


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 22, 2006)

Spokyyyyyyyyy


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 22, 2006)

i've seen that! she looks "cleaner" with dark hair! demi moore did it and got praised!


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree she looks cleaner...


----------



## Glamour Girl (Jul 22, 2006)

THEY sure did alot of airbrushing on her. When she was on dateline a couple of weeks ago, she looked like shit! I'm assuming she posed for this cover prior to that, although the major airbrushing still had to come into play, along with the tanning.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 22, 2006)

She shoud definitly keep the hair. Looks so much better.


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 22, 2006)

I think it's a neat cover. She actually looks somewhat pretty again, although I'm sure that won't last far past the photoshoot. I like it, though.


----------



## NotOfThisWorld (Jul 22, 2006)

I like her hair better than when she was dying it blond, but the blond was a lot safer than this dark brown/black hair she has now. Black and dark brown hair dyes are made with tar, and it's proven that dying your hair black or dark brown so many times can cause cancer. Oh, Britney, the things you do to be beautiful. :/


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 22, 2006)

Doesn't really go along with her crying and asking for privacy though, does it?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah, she looks pretty with dark hair. But those pictures have been airbrushed to hell and back so I have no opinions. It's almost like it's not even her.

And I agree littletingoddes - posing nude in a major publication isn't the best way to get people to leave you alone lol


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2006)

The hair definitely looks WAY better dark! I love it! As I mentioned in the thread on this before, she looks HOT to me! Regardless as to whether or not she's airbrushed *lol*


----------



## mzbees (Jul 23, 2006)

Preggy bellys are beautiful airbrushed or not. I think society in general doesn't like to see skin + pregnant, I'm glad to see more gals flaunting their goddess stage.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 23, 2006)

For those who want to see the pictures, click here.


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NotOfThisWorld* , and it's proven that dying your hair black or dark brown so many times can cause cancer. WHAT?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaeisme* I agree she looks cleaner... Yes she does!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 23, 2006)

I really liked the cover, i thought she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 23, 2006)

I think she looks better, too. She should definitely keep the dark hair!


----------



## LVA (Jul 23, 2006)

i was going to say i haven't seen the pic and realli want to ...

thx Marisol!!





i like the dark hair on her too


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought she was Katie Holmes when I first saw the cover!! Gosh. Much nicer. I love the naked big belly. I've been pregnant twice... And even if it is racy? I'm glad she's making other pregnant ladies out there feel better about themselves naked. I felt like a COW and refused to show any skin. Period.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 23, 2006)

She looks great! Dark hair looks really good on Britney x


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 23, 2006)

i must say thats one of the best photoshots she ever done. very nice and she doesnt look trailor trash as she usally looks.


----------



## pieced (Jul 23, 2006)

She doesn't look like trailer trash anymore... She is glowing and she looks great...


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 24, 2006)

She looks good with the dark hair. I don't know about the whole naked thing.. lol I would have probably went with just showing my belly a little .. maybe.


----------



## Leilani (Jul 25, 2006)

I Think She Looks Really Pretty, But Dang Babies Back To Back...u Better Than Me Girl!!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jul 25, 2006)

I am not a Britney fan, but I think she looks great and I feel sorry for all the flack she has taken. ( minus the car seat incident which was stupid of her).


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jul 26, 2006)

I actually think she looks elegant in the spread...contrary to what she's been looking like recently in the paparazzi pics. It's amazing what airbrushing can do, but thank God for it!!


----------



## Leony (Jul 26, 2006)

I think she looks better and great!


----------



## macuphead (Jul 26, 2006)

dont talk down to my secret life partner! i love her! (was up until 2am watching her box set, shes so sassy and trashy-glam i love it!)


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Jul 26, 2006)

I think she looks great!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 31, 2006)

finally!!! she opened her eyes!!! BUT!!!!!! its also gonna be one of the most expensive hollywood divorces of all time...poor britney. blind love sucks!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Where did you read/hear this?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, how did you find out?

if it was truth, it would be the first right thing she did since a long time


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 1, 2006)

i just heard it on the news, but im waiting for it to start so i can hear the details.


----------



## fickledpink (Aug 1, 2006)

No way!! Please post up details when you hear them!


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 1, 2006)

OMG!! There is a Santa Claus!!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

I won't believe it until the divorce is final.


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm a bit hesitant to believe it as well. Doesn't his dirtiness, Mr. Spears have an album or something coming out soon? I'm not saying that they would make this up to boost sales, but I'm not saying that they wouldn't either.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm with the "I'll Believe It When I See It" gang... She's been divorcing him since they got married according to the tabloids, right?


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 1, 2006)

isn't this a surprise...................not!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 1, 2006)

now, i'm all for working it out and stuff unless you are married to kevin federline!

omg! i hope it's true! she needs to get rid of that freeloading wanna-be rapper!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 1, 2006)

well if its true im happy but now she has 2 kids by him, i hope everything goes well.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 1, 2006)

She finally woke up and smelled the coffee brewing...


----------



## PerfectMistake (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't care for either of them...haha!


----------



## eric (Aug 1, 2006)

im not so sure this is forreal cuz i just checked yahoo news and E! online and all those other sites and im not seeing anything about it.. i think if it was forreal it would be alll over the internet, right???


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 1, 2006)

ok, you know how the news will blurt half the story just so you'll see the whole news before they actually talk about it? anyway they said britney and kevin were divorcing but that it wasnt true and the ones who started the whole thing was the enquirer, and britney spears was now going to sue (misspelled?) anyway, sorry everyone i just got so excited and "blurted" out to you guys too soon also! (i feel stupid!!! now!!) so i guess she's still an idiot yall!!!


----------



## Nox (Aug 1, 2006)

One day that thread title will be true. It's the "Hollywood Way". Anyhow, I heard that he has actually out-earned her several months in a row recently. He's been doing the album thing for which he apparantly was cut a check, he models now, and he makes "appearances" at parties, and he's got brands he's endorsing. Hmm. Maybe he took Britney's suspension of his credit cards to heart.


----------



## michko970 (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I'm with the "I'll Believe It When I See It" gang... She's been divorcing him since they got married according to the tabloids, right? Ditto.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* ok, you know how the news will blurt half the story just so you'll see the whole news before they actually talk about it? anyway they said britney and kevin were divorcing but that it wasnt true and the ones who started the whole thing was the enquirer, and britney spears was now going to sue (misspelled?) anyway, sorry everyone i just got so excited and "blurted" out to you guys too soon also! (i feel stupid!!! now!!) so i guess she's still an idiot yall!!! Aww! You don't have to feel stupid, sweetie.




It's cool.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* ok, you know how the news will blurt half the story just so you'll see the whole news before they actually talk about it? anyway they said britney and kevin were divorcing but that it wasnt true and the ones who started the whole thing was the enquirer, and britney spears was now going to sue (misspelled?) anyway, sorry everyone i just got so excited and "blurted" out to you guys too soon also! (i feel stupid!!! now!!) so i guess she's still an idiot yall!!! ah, it's okay! i hate when the news does that



thanks for thinking of us, though


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 1, 2006)

They're both dirty if you ask me. She's really no better than him - except for the fact that she's got some money. Take away her cash and she's just a hick that walks barefoot and steps on hypodermic needles. GROSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 1, 2006)

Well Poop! There goes my Santa Claus theory...


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 1, 2006)

You know...she'll act all indignant and sue the Enquirer...and then 3 months later she'll file for divorce (or he will). Isn't that how it always works?

I wonder, though, if they sue a magazine for printing "hurtful, false, and inflammatory" stories, and then a few months after the lawsuit is settled...that "story" comes true, can the magazine sue to get the money back? Just a thought.


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2006)

i didn't know that.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 2, 2006)

they enjoy divorcing and remarrying...


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahh, the lives of the rich and famous!


----------



## Leilani (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish it were true.. They got issues!! But dont we all..lol


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Britney Spears calls divorce lawyers*

0000-00-00 00:00:00




Britney Spears has reportedly consulted lawyers about divorcing Kevin Federline.

The pop babe allegedly met with her legal team after becoming fed-up with her husband constantly going out partying and leaving her at home to care for their new son, Sean Preston.

A source is quoted in Britain's News of the World newspaper as saying: "Britney has gone through hell and back recently with Kevin. He's been going out and partying, leaving her at home with their son, Sean Preston

"Britney has given him a lot of space but he's been taking advantage and doesn't seem to care. She called in the lawyers because she's had enough"

Last week, it was claimed the sexy star turned to a psychic to save her ailing marriage. Britney initially begged her husband to see a therapist, but the former dancer refused, allegedly saying: "That's for crazy people If you want to see a shrink, go by yourself"

After Kevin's outburst, Britney contacted the medium to ask what the future holds for the troubled couple. A friend of the star told America's Life and Style Weekly magazine: "She wants to know if Kevin will cheat and if the marriage will last"

from www.femalefirst.co.uk


----------



## Nicky13 (Aug 3, 2006)

It seems like theirs a new Britney divorce rumour every day.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 3, 2006)

Nope, unfortunatly this is not the case. However, if they are actually discussing divorce and the story is true and Britney just doesn't want people to know about it, then she can't sue the publication, because truth is a valid defense with someone being sued for libel.

I actually learned something in my Mass Comm Law class LoL.

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* You know...she'll act all indignant and sue the Enquirer...and then 3 months later she'll file for divorce (or he will). Isn't that how it always works?
I wonder, though, if they sue a magazine for printing "hurtful, false, and inflammatory" stories, and then a few months after the lawsuit is settled...that "story" comes true, can the magazine sue to get the money back? Just a thought.


----------



## Min (Aug 5, 2006)

Have any of you seen this? Its hilarious.

http://community.livejournal.com/ohn...t/7971640.html


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2006)

Is that from her Chaotic DVD or something?


----------



## Min (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Is that from her Chaotic DVD or something? I have no idea they were playing the audio on the radio today &amp; I couldnt stop LMAO.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

I get closer every day to having seen it all! LOL!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 5, 2006)

That was retarded


----------



## Min (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* That was retarded



My thoughts exactly


----------



## _withoutYou (Aug 5, 2006)

LMFAO! that's why i love britney!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 5, 2006)

I love how superficial .com summarized this video:

Quote:
You know you're pushing the limits of human stupidity when you make Kevin Federline sound intelligent.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 5, 2006)

weird

how much time she says haaaaaaa


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, that was a whole 3 minutes of my life I wish I could have back.


----------



## estherika (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm speechless...the horror...


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 5, 2006)

I love how she says 'huh' like a retard repeatedly in such a short amount of time, lol...poor, poor Britney, what has the media done to her?


----------



## Kelly (Aug 5, 2006)

Funny. Definitely high or something. But it was neat to see a celebrity not looking so 'celebrity' and acting stupid....like a normal person. Not that normal means we are high...but being normal.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 5, 2006)

LOL wow. That was crazy. I love how she was slapping the table top! "HUUUUUUHH?! WHAT ARE YEW TAWKIN' ABOUT?!" Makes my relatives in Mississippi sound like nobel peace prize winners. And that's not saying much for Britney, since we call my cousin "'Ole Drooly."

"I feel like i've been missing out..." dude - you probably screwed Colin Farrell.... I wish _I_ was missing out on life!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow! Stoned..or something! And wow that burp! Hubby said it's k-fed...cause the way she dresses is the same way she dresses when she's with him. ..I think he may be right. Thanks for the vid...yikes too! lol!





Originally Posted by *Guenevere* Well, that was a whole 3 minutes of my life I wish I could have back. lol! Ilove that!


----------



## charish (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Min* Have any of you seen this? Its hilarious. 
http://community.livejournal.com/ohn...t/7971640.html

oh my gosh, was she on something or comeing down? huh, uh, what , huh. lol


----------



## Esme (Aug 5, 2006)

Poor Britney! I kind of still like her. She makes me think about my daughters, cause they are sooooo much more on the ball than she is!! I feel sorry for her, but she does keep me entertained!! Isn't that sad?


----------



## Leilani (Aug 5, 2006)

She was on something..had to be cause she just kept jerking and hitting the table...what the ..


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 5, 2006)

I want to say something, but...I...just...can't...


----------



## Marisol (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I want to say something, but...I...just...can't... You know you want to!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* Makes my relatives in Mississippi sound like nobel peace prize winners. And that's not saying much for Britney, since we call my cousin "'Ole Drooly."










(BTW, love your new avatar PinkRibbons!!)


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't know even know what to say


----------



## Esme (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, I am sure she was stoned, but that doesn't automatically make her a bad person! Lots of people get stoned and I still like them, lol! Oh well, like I said, she keeps me entertained!

She did have some good songwriters. I think Diane Warren wrote "Hit me, Baby, One more time" or whatever the name of that one was, and several others. My kids were big Britney fans back in the day, so I have listened to lots of her music, seen videos of concerts, etc. I thought she was an okay dancer and all. I dunno, I just can't make myself hate her! She seems such a babe in the woods to me, but what do I know? How can you hate someone who is so stupid and ignorant? I'm not saying you guys hate her, I applaud you all for being able to see how ignorant she is, but, I just can't make myself be so mean to her.

If you want to have a good, snarky laugh, though, go do a search on Go Fug Yourself on her name, Oh My!!!!


----------



## LilDee (Aug 6, 2006)

lmao! wow, stoned or what?!


----------



## macuphead (Aug 6, 2006)

yeah i really think she was on drugs that evening. i think she just pretends to be stupid though, kind of like how when a seven year old gets when they are around certain people and start acting for attention or to look cool, and you have to remind them to 'use your big girl voice honey'


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* LOL wow. That was crazy. I love how she was slapping the table top! "HUUUUUUHH?! WHAT ARE YEW TAWKIN' ABOUT?!" Makes my relatives in Mississippi sound like nobel peace prize winners. And that's not saying much for Britney, since we call my cousin "'Ole Drooly."
"I feel like i've been missing out..." dude - you probably screwed Colin Farrell.... I wish _I_ was missing out on life!

LMAO!!!! True True!!!!


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* I love how superficial .com summarized this video:

I agree!


----------



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

As funny as that was, I think the real laugh will be the "behind the scenes" specials they show of her in 10-15 years.


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 6, 2006)

Good Lord!


----------



## poca_ini (Aug 6, 2006)

I like seeing candid vids of celebs. Or even on like MTV Diary and stuff. Brit had one of the cutest bodies. I still like her a lot.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* That was retarded




Yes it was!


----------



## vickih (Aug 7, 2006)

not the most defining moment of her life.

good lord.


----------



## ivette (Aug 7, 2006)

i think she is high on something


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

Of cooourse she's high! Who would act like that when clean? My speculation...the pipe.


----------



## brulee (Aug 8, 2006)

ahh..I didn't think it would be true. Heard it too many times!


----------



## babiicouturexo (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm so happy for her, it was the worst thing ever since she married him.

I hope she goes back to the normal, bouncy, happy Brit-Brit I knew and loved as a young child.


----------



## charish (Aug 10, 2006)

i read that britny wants to renew her wedding vows to prove to everyone that she and kevin are still happy. hm, that's a good reason. my husband and i want to b/c we did n't get to have the wedding we wanted with all of our friends their and b/c we love each other, not to prove anything to anyone but oh well more power to her.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 10, 2006)

I think I'll buy her a shovel for her first anniversary. The old one she's been using to get herself deeper in sh&amp;t is obviously worn out. :


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ugghh maybe she should just close her legs and stop procreating. What a mess.


----------



## charish (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I think I'll buy her a shovel for her first anniversary. The old one she's been using to get herself deeper in sh&amp;t is obviously worn out. :



yeah, i don't know what she's thinking. i mean renewing her wedding vows isn't going to stop people from talking about her and kevin, it'll just make them talk more. but hey she's pregnant i wonder how she's going to feel about everything after she has her baby and her hormones get back to normal, although in the beginning or at least for about the first yr. for me my hormones still weren't right.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 10, 2006)

That is crazy, LOL!! It won't change anything for them. I heard that he is missing around with his ex baby momma again. I honestly don't feel like he really loves her. Also, he started singing so I guess we will see how that goes...


----------



## Harlot (Aug 10, 2006)

This is funny. Britney is funny. Hell, humanity is funny. Shes just another example of those types of women who need a man to live. You don't have to validate yourself through another person's life. Screw that!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* This is funny. Britney is funny. Hell, humanity is funny. Shes just another example of those types of women who need a man to live. You don't have to validate yourself through another person's life. Screw that! Good point! You know I also agree that it should be special not a huge tabloid event....what ever happened to trying to have a quiet family life Brit?


----------



## Annia (Aug 10, 2006)

lolz


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2006)

And last week we heard she wanted a divorce... I used to like her before she started this whole Kevin Federline crap, but she's starting to get irritating and just needs to stay out of the damned limelight!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 10, 2006)

man. sometimes you think, oh if i won the lottery everything would be perfect, britney spears is the perfect example of

1. money cant buy you love

2. money cant buy you happiness

3. money cant buy you class

4. and in britneys case, a sense of self worth, still need that man to validate her.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 10, 2006)

she's so pathetic - if this is true! where'd you hear it?


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 10, 2006)

Dearest Britney,

Why can't you just go back to wearing mouse ears and catholic school girl outfits and sing songs that suck but are still fun to listen to? Be the Britney I was a fan of when I was 15!? Oh Britney, you've made some pretty bad decisions in your life (I don't wanna have to remind you of the Kids Choice Awards when you showed off your new nipples to thousands of pre teen children - or VMA's 2000...but I will) but Kevin Federline takes the cake. Seriously. "Oops I Did It Again" doesn't even begin to describe RENEWING VOWS TO THIS WEASLE.

Love.

Me.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 10, 2006)

what!? nooooooooo!!!!


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Aug 10, 2006)

A woman has the last word in any argument.

Anything a man says after that starts a new argument.

^First of all, that is the best thing I have ever seen and I am emailing that to my boyfriend. Secondly, it's DEPRESSING reading anything about Brittany Spears..she has ruined her life by not only dating but MARRYING that POS that she calls her husband and the poor man is full of baby making juice! STOP REPRODUCING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...sE


----------



## Marisol (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* she's so pathetic - if this is true! where'd you hear it? Here ya go!Britney Spears wants to renew marriage vows

Is Britney Spears ready to Oops, Do It Again?The pop star is preparing to renew her vows to hubby Kevin Federline, according to In Touch Weekly. The two got married in September 2004 in a rushed ceremony, reportedly attended by only 20 or 30 friends, nixing an elaborate affair that was being planned by her mother for a month later.

Now, after surviving a few rough patches in their marriage, the couple has decided to renew their vows after the birth of their second child in October, reports the mag. After reports that Spears had consulted a divorce lawyer, â€œshe wants to show the world that she is happily married,â€ an insider told ITW.

Spearsâ€™ spokeswoman tells The Scoop she knows nothing of plans for renewed vows.

And in another romantic gesture, Spears has allegedly bestowed upon her hubby a black American Express card with no credit limit. Although the two have reportedly fought over money, this gift is Spears' effort, according to the mag, â€œto prove how much she trusts him.â€

Source


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the article, Mari!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 12, 2006)

well all the money she has made is gonna go down the tubes now. hell, she should give that credit card to me.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I think I'll buy her a shovel for her first anniversary. The old one she's been using to get herself deeper in sh&amp;t is obviously worn out. :



haha...


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh wow. Bad moove, brit. Then again, does she ever make any good ones anymore.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 18, 2006)

cute

thanks for posting

you do a great job!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 18, 2006)

I am not sure that I like black hair on her?!


----------



## Annia (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe brown hair... but not black hair?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 18, 2006)

did i read right? the NEXT one?


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* did i read right? the NEXT one? Lol



I think she should do herself a favor and not do these big interviews anymore. If you wanna keep yourself in the spotlight, ok, but don't complain and cry about it then...

(and leave your kid out of the photoshoots)


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 18, 2006)

Is it just me, or did anyone else notice that her "much loved hubby" is, once again, not in the pics??

Her interview with Dateline was all just a "pity party" for her. I knew she wasn't serious when she said she wanted people to leave her alone. You're right Eva...you don't whine and cry how you never get left alone and then go and do these big magazine interviews and keep yourself in the spotlight.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 18, 2006)

I just can't get over the black hair. It looks hideous imho. Whatever. I can't stand her anyway. I don't care how many kids she has with loser boy just so she can whine about it and say everyone's mean to her.


----------



## shockn (Aug 18, 2006)

Dear Britney..

Please go into hiding for 2 years and then come back looking as good as you used to. And a new album full of guilty pleasure songs. Oh and dont forget to divorce that moron youre married too.

Love, me

She does look goodish here though, and the kid looks like hes starting to lose some of the baby fat but hell he was adorable before too lol


----------



## jessiee (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shockn* Dear Britney.. 
Please go into hiding for 2 years and then come back looking as good as you used to. And a new album full of guilty pleasure songs. Oh and dont forget to divorce that moron youre married too.

Love, me

She does look goodish here though, and the kid looks like hes starting to lose some of the baby fat but hell he was adorable before too lol

yep .. I prefered blonde on her.. and yeah why isnt kevin on these pics? hes an ******* in my opinion, shed be better without him.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2006)

I like her with the darker hair personally, although I think it could stand to be a shade or two lighter. Sean Preston's a cutie!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 18, 2006)

So glad you're seeking that privacy you so want, Britney.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 18, 2006)

The kid is pretty cute. Even though with his parents he's got to be some kind of demon spawn.


----------



## Annia (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I like her with the darker hair personally, although I think it could stand to be a shade or two lighter. Sean Preston's a cutie! Me too!... Not that I like her to begin with, lol. Or ever did for that matter. =x


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2006)

Darker hair does suit her. Before the release of her third album, she had that really sexy hilighted dark hair going on, it was really nice. Blonde is okay on her sometimes, but some of the shades she wore, didn't look as sharp IMO.

I saw her face on the cover of _People_ yesterday in the grocery store, and that looks like her face was spliced with someone else's. Britney should be thanking the graphic artists for that miraculous cover, they are the _real_ celebrity magic makers.


----------



## semantje (Aug 18, 2006)

she looks good but i dont really like her hair, brown would be better


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 18, 2006)

awww...sean preston looks like a huggies baby!


----------



## Leilani (Aug 18, 2006)

her son is too cute!!! her hair looks like a wig though, i like blonde Britney!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:
Dear Britney.. 
Please go into hiding for 2 years and then come back looking as good as you used to. And a new album full of guilty pleasure songs. Oh and dont forget to divorce that moron youre married too.

Love, me

ROFLMAO!!! too funny!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leilani* ...her hair looks like a wig though... Especially with the lt. brown eyebrows. Oh, Brit, where did it all go so wrong!?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 18, 2006)

oh, my god. sean is TOO cute! thanks for posting!


----------



## LVA (Aug 19, 2006)

i think she looks good w/dark hair, thx Marisol


----------



## marianna (Aug 19, 2006)

I prefer her blonde


----------



## jennycateyez (Aug 19, 2006)

she looks pretty and her son is sooooo cute!


----------



## Lia (Aug 19, 2006)

I really think that the star of the pic session had to be sean preston... WHat a cute cute cuuuute baby



She, on the other hand, should have her mouth shut


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 19, 2006)

aww the 2 last pictures with her baby are too cute!


----------



## Gleam84 (Aug 19, 2006)

The first thing I noticed in the pictures was Sean Preston. He's SOOOOO cute!

Britney doesn't look too bad either, but I agree that her hair is too dark. Brown would look much better on her.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 20, 2006)

She looks cute. Her baby and her look so happy and cute toghther. I like her in black hair.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 21, 2006)

I like blonde Brittany better as well. Her son is precious!!


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 21, 2006)

I like her, but I never found out how she could love a social climber.


----------



## ivette (Aug 22, 2006)

cute pics of the baby


----------



## rlise (Aug 22, 2006)

but we all know why her hair color is sooo dark , to make her face thinner, because shes preggo! once she has lost her baby weight i bet amillion bucks she'll be BLONDE again! i love britney's music and i cant sorta relate to her in a sense, but i cant stand that she whines about everything! if ANY millionaire whether it be a singer, actress, wrestler, porn star, etc... doesnt want all this attention then they chose the wrong profession... IMHO


----------



## FearlessBunny (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Darker hair does suit her. Before the release of her third album, she had that really sexy hilighted dark hair going on, it was really nice. Blonde is okay on her sometimes, but some of the shades she wore, didn't look as sharp IMO.
I saw her face on the cover of _People_ yesterday in the grocery store, and that looks like her face was spliced with someone else's. Britney should be thanking the graphic artists for that miraculous cover, they are the _real_ celebrity magic makers.

I'm still not totally conviced that's really her. The cover picture look vaguely like her, but not quite. 
Her baby does look so cute in those pictures.


----------



## macky (Aug 22, 2006)

she looks better with blonde


----------



## lynnda (Aug 22, 2006)

I think she looks pretty.

What a cutie Sean Preston is!!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* I am not sure that I like black hair on her?! I totally agree! It is wayy to severe. And I wonder how real those smiles are...poor thing. I hope she doesn't have more kids. She is such a kid her self. That dar k hair makes her look younger than ever and in that last pic holding baby she looks like she's the sitter. Not the Mom! Yikes. Brit close your legs! lol!

Originally Posted by *shockn* Dear Britney.. 
Please go into hiding for 2 years and then come back looking as good as you used to. And a new album full of guilty pleasure songs. Oh and dont forget to divorce that moron youre married too.

Love, me

She does look goodish here though, and the kid looks like hes starting to lose some of the baby fat but hell he was adorable before too lol

Well done! lol! Love that!


----------



## han (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* I just can't get over the black hair. It looks hideous imho. Whatever. I can't stand her anyway. I don't care how many kids she has with loser boy just so she can whine about it and say everyone's mean to her. do you personally know brittney?? why cant you stand her cause shes young hot and rich how would you like for some one to pick you apart and say how hideous you look and talk bad about your man the one you love mean people sux!!


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 23, 2006)

i didn't even reconize her in the first picture


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 23, 2006)

I kinda like her with black hair. before , with the blonde hair, she was too....Whorish?..Now she is more of a drag queen-next-doorish


----------



## veron (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:
she looks good but i dont really like her hair, brown would be better true, a light brown would suit her much better..but, whatever, not that I really care


----------



## Geek (Sep 9, 2006)

Han, Please be nicer here





Thanks





Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

do you personally know brittney?? why cant you stand her cause shes young hot and rich how would you like for some one to pick you apart and say how hideous you look and talk bad about your man the one you love mean people sux!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 11, 2006)

Published by trans4According to several celebrity gossip blogs, Britney Spears checked into a Los Angeles hospital yesterday.

Spears, who is eight months pregnant with her second baby, is thought to have made an appointment for an elective c-section a week before her son Sean Preston's first birthday. The procedure is common in Hollywood, where stars often book a delivery appointment four weeks before their due date, to avoid stretching the skin and muscle any further, which can result in stretch marks and loss of tone.

The couple are said to have chosen to name the baby, thought to be a daughter, Jailynne, in an amalgamation of Spears' parents' names, Jamie and Lynne

source:

sofeminine.co.uk


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, didn't she do that with her first baby too? I had my son by c-sec, though it wasn't planned. It wasn't until they decided on a last minute c-sec, after 22 hours of labor, that my pelvis was too flat to deliver my son naturally. So you better believe that with the next one, I'll be planning it as well!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmmm interesting. I don't like the name though, "Jailynn", why not Jamie Lynn? Ah well, I wish Britney the best. I think that even though a lot of people wanted her to continue with her music career, she did what _she _wanted by having a family, and I respect her for that.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm interesting. I don't like the name though, "Jailynn", why not Jamie Lynn? Her sisters name is Jamie Lynn, so that would be kind of weird


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't agree with scheduling a c-section a whole month before you're due, especially for vanity reasons! There's a reason you're pregnant for 9 months, the baby needs to keep growing a getting stronger in that last month! I know the baby will be fine, but still, that last month can be crucial! I can't believe people would risk the babies health so they didn't stretch their tummy too much and get stretch marks!


----------



## ivette (Sep 11, 2006)

interesting name


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't agree with scheduling a c-section a whole month before you're due, especially for vanity reasons! There's a reason you're pregnant for 9 months, the baby needs to keep growing a getting stronger in that last month! I know the baby will be fine, but still, that last month can be crucial! I can't believe people would risk the babies health so they didn't stretch their tummy too much and get stretch marks! Yeah, specially since they're airbrushed to hell and back to begin with!! LOL


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, specially since they're airbrushed to hell and back to begin with!! LOL hehe....Amen to that!!


----------



## Nox (Sep 12, 2006)

Jailynn, Jailin' ... same thing. I hope the girl does not live out the prophecy of her name. Perhaps Britney was giving homage to all the convicts that wrote her at the height of her popularity... something like 5000+ love letters and marriage propsals from them every single week I read.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 12, 2006)

Didn't she have the baby already? I am confused!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Sep 12, 2006)

We don't know...its a secret. But, with as much as Britney hates the press...I'm sure she'll be showing off her baby in no time. LOL


----------



## luxotika (Sep 12, 2006)

Why would giving birh be such a secret? She sure didn't make it a secret that she was pregnant in the first place!??!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Sep 12, 2006)

According to perezhilton.com and britneys site she has had her baby and its a boy.sorry I dont know how to do links&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks for the post!!

and welcome to mut!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2006)

aww, how cute!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 12, 2006)

already?


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 12, 2006)

another boy how about that


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif already? That's what I'm sayin!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh crazy!!I thought it was supposed to be a girl


----------



## Sereia (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh crazy!!I thought it was supposed to be a girl



I thought so too... and maybe they thought too


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought it was a girl also....hmmmmm


----------



## Thais (Sep 12, 2006)

She had the baby already???? It hasnt been 9 months has it?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She had the baby already???? It hasnt been 9 months has it? Many celebrities are now planning their delivery date by having "C" sections. Which means they may be a little early. Depends on their schedule.


----------



## Thais (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Many celebrities are now planning their delivery date by having "C" sections. Which means they may be a little early. Depends on their schedule. Yep I understand that, but even then, you should not take the baby out prematurely... it feels like it was yesterday when she announced she was pregnant!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luvmylittleboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought it was a girl also....hmmmmm I too thought that...


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 12, 2006)

i thought it will be a girl


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought it was too, but congrats to her


----------



## Nox (Sep 13, 2006)

Congratulations to Britney and K-Fed.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats to Britney, now she has three children.




*winks*


----------



## han (Sep 13, 2006)

welcome lil federline


----------



## Marisol (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif welcome lil federline lol


----------



## luxotika (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats to Britney, now she has three children.



*winks* NICE!


----------



## vav (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought it was supposed to be a girl too, and she was supposed to name it Jayleen..isn't that a girl's name?

On the other topic: I think she delivered it prematurely(with c section), on the 8th month of pregnancy.Celebrities do that so that they won't go through the last month of pregnancy and gain weight, and their belly's skin won't stretch too much etc, so they can come back in shape soon after the pregnancy! That's what i've heard!


----------



## Sereia (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought it was supposed to be a girl too, and she was supposed to name it Jayleen..isn't that a girl's name?
*On the other topic: I think she delivered it prematurely(with c section), on the 8th month of pregnancy.Celebrities do that so that they won't go through the last month of pregnancy and gain weight, and their belly's skin won't stretch too much etc, so they can come back in shape soon after the pregnancy! That's what i've heard!



*

I am so against that! What if the baby has problems cause of his prematurity? Beauty over baby???



And besides who better than celebrities to bounce back to their pre-preg bodies in no time with all the money they have?.......


----------



## lynnda (Sep 13, 2006)

I believe that when they announced the pregnancy that it was supposed to be due the same time as little Sean Preston who will be 1 year old on the 14th. According to Yahoo!


----------



## Gleam84 (Sep 13, 2006)

This is what I read on the internet:

Britney had her heart set on delivering the baby on September 14th, Sean Preston's birthdate, but K-Fed "put his foot down" because he didn't want the babies to share same birthday. So, the two geniuses decided on September 12th.

I think that's crazy. I don't understand why Britney wanted to have a c-section again



Celebrities can't be that busy that they can't wait the baby to be born naturally on time.


----------



## ivette (Sep 13, 2006)

congrats to both of them


----------



## macuphead (Sep 15, 2006)

shes due in a month, she hasnt had it yet. i thought it was a girl too so who knows if you can trust these things until after it happens!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 15, 2006)

its sad.. she just did not wnat to go thru the pain.. when child birth even though its hard, its the most exhilirating experience and surreal. She has missed out... I think she has issues anyhow...



its sad.


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 16, 2006)

i was wondering about that. thanks for posting.


----------



## vav (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Gleam84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that's crazy. I don't understand why Britney wanted to have a c-section again



Celebrities can't be that busy that they can't wait the baby to be born naturally on time.

Once you have the first child with c-section(whether on the 8thmonth or 9thmonth) you must have the rest this way too unless it's many years apart!The 8-month c section is what some celebrities do and it's supposed to not affect the baby's health. That's what i've heard


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Once you have the first child with c-section(whether on the 8thmonth or 9thmonth) you must have the rest this way too unless it's many years apart!The 8-month c section is what some celebrities do and it's supposed to not affect the baby's health. That's what i've heard





we hope so


----------



## charish (Sep 18, 2006)

omg. wow i hope they didn't get all girl stuff. bet she was like oh sh--! but congradulations to her. man she's gonna need a lot of help. with a just now 1yr. old and newborn.


----------



## LisaM07 (Sep 18, 2006)

Her baby boy is named Sutton Pierce Federline

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117...rom=public_rss


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LisaM07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Her baby boy is named Sutton Pierce Federline http://www.news.com.au/story/0,10117...rom=public_rss

What does that name mean?


----------



## LisaM07 (Sep 18, 2006)

No idea!


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 19, 2006)

lol




Were in Ohio do you live?


----------



## LisaM07 (Sep 19, 2006)

I live in Columbus... but i go to Hilliard City Schools


----------



## Leony (Sep 25, 2006)

Congrats to her!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 13, 2006)

Kevin Federline knows all about Britney Spearsâ€™ history with hunky back-up dancers: K-Fed reportedly is forbidding his wife from using male dancers in her new video.Spears hired Matt Felker, one of the sexy guys from her â€œToxicâ€ video, to appear in her new video, according to In Touch Weekly, which reports that her hubby â€œinsisted that Britney fire Matt and all of the other male dancers sheâ€™d hired and replace them with females.â€

Federline â€” who was, of course, once a back-up dancer for Spears â€” is said to be â€œsurprisingly insecure and secretly terrifiedâ€ that Spears will dump him if her career takes off again.

â€œKevin doesnâ€™t want Britney to be making sexy moves again,â€ an â€œinsiderâ€ told ITW. â€œHeâ€™s even telling her she doesnâ€™t need to lose all of her pregnancy weight.â€

Source: MSNBC


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 13, 2006)

insecure much?


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 13, 2006)

What a dumbass wiener...

He probably just wants female dancers so HE can do the hooking up.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 13, 2006)

k-fed should go shove it.


----------



## littletingoddes (Oct 13, 2006)

What, is he afraid she'll hookup with a man who's as much of a prize as he is?


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 13, 2006)

He needs to insert stick, sit on it and rotate! The hell if a man would tell me what I could do within my own career like that! She needs to get rid of him!


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *littletingoddes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What, is he afraid she'll hookup with a man who's as much of a prize as he is?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 13, 2006)

how very good of him to tell her who, what, where and when she can do something ... he is SUCH a prize (insert sarcasm anywhere you please)


----------



## Ricci (Oct 14, 2006)

He just wants to watch Brits female dancers


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 15, 2006)

Who the hell does he think he is? someone needs to tell this guy that he isnt in charge...and that person is britney.


----------



## kellianne76 (Oct 15, 2006)

If he wants to control someone, he should sleep with his remote.


----------



## charish (Oct 15, 2006)

hm, well if he's going to be like that with her then i hope he doesn't plan on having any girls in his videos.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 15, 2006)

he just wants to keep her money all to himself! what a loser.


----------



## Elisabeth (Oct 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he just wants to keep her money all to himself! what a loser. So he can blow it on female strippers in Vegas. Hey, I think she should get herself a whole troupe of male strippers.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 18, 2006)

That's a bunch of straight booboo. K-Fed. Disgusting.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 18, 2006)

If my hubby said that to me, I'd go out and fire all of the females and replace them with hot, steaming hot, males.

I don't know what difference it would make to him, though...he's never home more than an hour, anyways, instead flirting and partying with girls in another state...

When is Britney going to wise up and kick his a** to the curb?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 18, 2006)

Why the hell is he telling her not to do something!!! She needs to be totally incharge, after all, she gives him whatever he wants. Oh well, I hope Britney dosen't listen to him. SHes so gorgeous. She should just drop him and get someone who will really support her and respect her.


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 18, 2006)

Seriously, she was like the most famous, most wanted lady in the universe. If she wants to get back to earning some serious $$$ (and if K-Fed wants her to make any serious $$$) he better just shut up and let her do what she's good at.


----------



## rlise (Oct 19, 2006)

that BOY needs to realize, if it wasnt for BRITNEY , homeboy wouldnt be worth much then ...... oh yea hes the dude that get you preggo and dip out!

he should be like you can do whatever you want , babay!

thats men thou! aslong as your hot, they want you and the minute you try regain what was yours after kids, ooohhhh no , you cant do that! DRIVES ME CRAZY!


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 19, 2006)

Besides dancing, what is his talent?

I saw him on I think Ellen Degeners (sp?) and he said he aspired to be a hip hop singer and then he performed and really stunk!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

haha so right. i wanna vomit all over them...(him more though)


----------



## blaquepooky (Oct 19, 2006)

I heard that this is just another rumor. My local radio station asked him about this right when the rumor surfaced, and he said that this was completely false. Not that I support K-Fed but he sounded genuine.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 20, 2006)

I think that she looks great!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 20, 2006)

i think so too!!!! only if I motivated myself to do what she did, working out twice a day.. hehe


----------



## lynnda (Oct 20, 2006)

She looks great!!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 20, 2006)

I've never been a fan of her music (or of her in general), but man, I hope she gets to rise above all of the crap that's been going on in the tabloids. She looks awesome. Very inspiring - I need to start working out.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow...she does look great!!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2006)

She does look awesome! Kudos to her!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 20, 2006)

Now - Britney Spears annoys me to no end and I find her quite disgusting, BUT I gotta hand it to her - she is looking very good. Maybe she'll start to put a little more effort into her appearance now and stop walking around barefoot all the time in dirty public places


----------



## mandy_ (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow she looks good. I'm hope things work out for her!


----------



## poca_ini (Oct 20, 2006)

Good for Britney. Ive always liked here, she looks great.


----------



## Anna (Oct 20, 2006)

if brit can do it i can do it!


----------



## han (Oct 20, 2006)

she looks hott her bod post babies was to die for and i think all the negative things that were said gave her the motivation to get herself together


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now - Britney Spears annoys me to no end and I find her quite disgusting, BUT I gotta hand it to her - she is looking very good. Maybe she'll start to put a little more effort into her appearance now and stop walking around barefoot all the time in dirty public places ditto for me! i totally agree.


----------



## Nox (Oct 20, 2006)

Good for you Britney, keep up the good work! I hope you get your performance body back.

But doesn't slimming back down after having a baby come with the territory? Whether you workout or not, the weight will be lost at some point (if you ate right before during and after). There is no wonder here, it's just that we haven't seen the thin Britney for so long, that we get surprised when we do see it.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 20, 2006)

way to go!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 20, 2006)

she looks great


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 20, 2006)

25 pounds in one month? She just had a baby...I would hope that she lost that weight. If you do not put on "excess" weight during pregnancy, it should easily melt off within a month or two. I was back into my regular clothes 10-12 days after Makayla.

Losing 25 pounds of pregnancy weight is very different from losing 25 pounds fat weight.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 25 pounds in one month? She just had a baby...I would hope that she lost that weight. If you do not put on "excess" weight during pregnancy, it should easily melt off within a month or two. I was back into my regular clothes 10-12 days after Makayla.
Losing 25 pounds of pregnancy weight is very different from losing 25 pounds fat weight.

Well, I wouldn't say that 100%. I started exercising after my doctor cleared me from having Cyera, and the only weight I lost was what went when she came out! I kept the weight clear up until after I had Kylie! I even added a few more lbs. Cyera will be 9 in March, and I weigh less now than I have since I've had her! And none of it was excess weight in either case.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if brit can do it i can do it! That's the spirit!!!! hehe


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, good for her =] She looks great!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 21, 2006)

damn now only if i can look like that!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif damn now only if i can look like that! Hun, you look 100 times better than her.


----------



## SoSexii (Oct 22, 2006)

She Looks Great!


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 22, 2006)

Good for her.. she looks great. Love her outfit too.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2006)

I've always been a fan and im going to continue to be a fan, Im so happy she is back on track


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah well we would all look that good if we had personal trainers, nutritionists, gobs of money, the best European diet pills and were financially able to buy the best exercise equipment known to man. I hate to be catty about it, but gawd. It is soooooo easy for rich people to get the fat sucked, stretched or beaten out of them!


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah well we would all look that good if we had personal trainers, nutritionists, gobs of money, the best European diet pills and were financially able to buy the best exercise equipment known to man. I hate to be catty about it, but gawd. It is soooooo easy for rich people to get the fat sucked, stretched or beaten out of them! no hun i have two kids im a size o its called disciplin and not being a "pig" and im by no means rich famous i eat right and work out and i dont take no pills and she didnt get that way cause she's rich she work her ass off in the gym


----------



## SimplyElegant (Oct 23, 2006)

Even with all of the pills and trainers, it's still hard to lose weight. That's great for her that she's taking care of herself now. Those things alone are not enough to lose weight.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no hun i have two kids im a size o its called disciplin and not being a "pig" and im by no means rich famous i eat right and work out and i dont take no pills and she didnt get that way cause she's rich she work her ass off in the gym Look, I work out too. I am 6 and half months pregnant now and have only gained 13 pounds, so no, I am no pig either. All I was saying is that it is really easy to get a hot body with tons of help and a wad of cash. That is their business to look great.


----------



## han (Oct 23, 2006)

you know i had a friend that was a lil over weight and she ate like a pig more than a man and took pills and never loose you have to burn more than you take in and eat untill your not hungry not untill your stuff but you do have to eat, food speeds up your metabolism and metabolism burns fat i eat what ever i want just not alot of it and work out to keep tone and all i was saying is for her too get inshape that fast she got disciplin and work her ass off in the gym


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know i had a friend that was a lil over weight and she ate like a pig more than a man and took pills and never loose you have to burn more than you take in and eat untill your not hungry not untill your stuff but you do have to eat, food speeds up your metabolism and metabolism burns fat i eat what ever i want just not alot of it and work out to keep tone and all i was saying is for her too get inshape that fast she got disciplin and work her ass off in the gym I feel sorry for those people who move their butts like maniacs and just can't get the weight off. A woman I knew had that problem. She went on Weight Watchers and tried to to work out constantly and nothing worked until she hired a personal trainer, a man who cooked her meals for her, and pills. And she still had a hard time. Thank God I have a good metabolism - I don't have to work that hard to maintain myself.


----------



## bare_footkid (Oct 24, 2006)

she can do that because other than minding her kids she has nothing else to do, real women dont have those luxuries.


----------



## momidoll (Nov 3, 2006)

the perfect example of insecurity...kevin is lame.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 3, 2006)

HAHAHA! If it wasn't for her no one would even know him, so he should just shut up and consider himself lucky!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 5, 2006)

Britney Spears made sure not to steal the spotlight from husband Kevin Federline as he celebrated the release of his debut album, _Playing With Fire,_ on Tuesday.

Spears donned a pink wig and oversized white sunglasses at the after-party in Hollywood, where she blended in perfectly with the Halloween night revelers, the rapper's rep confirms to PEOPLE.

Earlier in the evening, Federline performed his song "Privilege" on L.A.'s KIIS 102.7 FM stage at the West Hollywood Halloween Carnaval to kick off his promotional tour. But before going onstage, he admitted that the demands of his fledging career mean he's spending less time with his family â€“ but, he says, his pop star wife is understanding.

"She's really supportive of what I'm doing, she knows I've been working on this for a long time," Federline told PEOPLE. "It's going to be tough because I'm not going to see my family as much as I want to, but I mean, those are the sacrifices you make as an artist."

Spears is busy taking off the baby weight, and has been especially supportive of his CD promotion, Federline said. "She's good, man. She's getting back in shape. Hopefully she'll come meet up with me tonight over at my album release party," he told PEOPLE before the event.

Though there have been reports that Federline's concerts have suffered from low ticket sales, the rapper says he's not expecting to sell out stadium shows like his megastar wife.

"I don't care if it's a room full of nine, five, nine people. I don't care if there's one person. I'll perform for you," he said. "I'm a rookie artist, you can't expect because of my name to sell out a show. People don't know me as Kevin Federline, the artist. They know me as Kevin Federline, the dude that's married to Britney Spears."

He added, "Eventually that will change. Once I start building up, doing events like this, showing crowds of people that I can get them turned on and hype, that's what I do."

Granted, he said, that may take time, but "it's all worth it. This is like my pet project. I've been working on it for a year and a half. Just to put it out there and not do anything about it would not be acceptable to me. â€¦ I'm just another artist that's having to pay his dues."


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Britney Spears made sure not to steal the spotlight from husband Kevin Federline as he celebrated the release of his debut album, _Playing With Fire,_ on Tuesday. 
"

Thats a great line right there. Steal the spotlight? From the oh so talented mega star K-Fed?


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats a great line right there. Steal the spotlight? From the oh so talented mega star K-Fed?



LMAO!


----------



## han (Nov 5, 2006)

aww how sweet of her to support her man


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Nov 5, 2006)

Didn't he get booed?


----------



## Harlot (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:
"I'm a rookie artist, you can't expect because of my name to sell out a show. People don't know me as Kevin Federline, the artist. They know me as Kevin Federline, the dude that's married to Britney Spears." LMAO, haha "the DUDE that married Britney Spears" thats funny and true on so many levels. I may not like him but the part of "I don't care if it's a room full of nine, five, nine people. I don't care if there's one person. I'll perform for you" bit was a well said statement that even as a musician I couldnt bash. Very honorable. 
But didnt she divorce him already? So why is he all like "my wife/family"


----------



## XxAshleyxX (Nov 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats a great line right there. Steal the spotlight? From the oh so talented mega star K-Fed?



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 5, 2006)

it's good she's supporting him.. even though he sucks.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 6, 2006)

either that or she was just embarrised to be there.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 6, 2006)

he sucks though!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 6, 2006)

They're not divorced yet? dang.


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 6, 2006)

I saw video of her in the wig. I didn't think it was that big of a deal. Do people really care about either of them anymore?


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 6, 2006)

He wants to be a star but he's calling all this a "pet project?"


----------



## Leony (Nov 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's good she's supporting him.. even though he sucks. Lol, ditto.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 6, 2006)

He is a mess. He is lucky at least that the only person that supports him is really only her


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif either that or she was just embarrised to be there. _Lol she probably was. Have you heard him sing well rap whatever he does oh my its bad, and I think its funny now how hes on wwe challenging John Cena. His cd didnt do too good and he probably has Britt broke I guess his getting the crap beat out of him is the only way to get more money now.



_


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Posted Nov 7th 2006 3:47PM by TMZ Staff

Britney Spears has filed a petition for divorce from Kevin Federline.

Spears filed legal papers today in Los Angeles County Superior Court, citing "irreconcilable differences." In her petition, Spears asks for both legal and physical custody of the couple's two children, one-year old Sean Preston and two-month old Jayden James, with Federline getting reasonable visitation rights.

As for money, sources tell TMZ the couple, who married in Sept. 2004, has an iron-clad prenup. Not surprisingly, Spears is waiving her right to spousal support. She's also asking the judge to make each party pay their own attorney's fees.

Spears gives the date of separation as yesterday, the same day she flaunted her *incredible revamped physique* during a surprise appearance on David Letterman's show. Sources tell TMZ there was no single reason for Britney pulling the plug, rather, it was "a string of events."

Spears has hired powerhouse celebrity divorce lawyer Laura Wasser, who has repped a number of celebs, including Angelina Jolie, Nick Lachey and Kiefer Sutherland. We're told Reese Witherspoon and Ryan Phillippe asked Wasser to rep both of them in their split, but Wasser declined for personal reasons.

Documents to follow.


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 7, 2006)

I just read that right now. Wow!!

Good thing she had a prenup


----------



## Nox (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay Britney! She got her brain and body back! She most likely was K-Fed-up, that's fer sher!!! I don't think that union ever should have happened in the first place. Nothing but a string of disappointments for her. She'll be all the wiser after this...hopefully. Now what she needs to do is make a comeback with a hot new video!


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh man, all is almost right with the world again!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh good for her, terrible talking GLAD someone is divorcing but that guy was such a DOG. Hopefully we dont have to see his face anywhere no more. Good luck Britney.....


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow ive been waiting for this kinda news for a loooong time!


----------



## littletingoddes (Nov 7, 2006)

It's about damn time!


----------



## hollyxann (Nov 7, 2006)

surprise surprise.

now those poor babies.


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 7, 2006)

Prenup details:

** K-Fed wonâ€™t touch a penny of Britneyâ€™s money.* All the millions belonging to Britney will stay that way.

* *The mansion will be divided 50/50*.

* *Any gift given worth over $10,000 will go back to the original purchaser. *This includes a custom-built motorcycle Brit gave K-Fed for Christmas 2 years ago.

* *She will still support him for a little while longer.* Brit will pay Kevin $30,000 a month for the period of time that is half the length of their marriage. Meaning heâ€™ll be well sneakered until at least a year from now.

* *Spears wonâ€™t pay child support.* Federline is still responsible for supporting his other two children with previous baby momma Shar Jackson. Luckily, Britney should be able to put food on the table for at least another 200,000 more years.

source: BWE


----------



## Grace (Nov 7, 2006)

Its about time damnit! haha

Yeah i just read that right here: Britney's Back Baby! Time to show Kevin the Door! | POPSUGAR


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 7, 2006)

Sheesh..it's about damn time!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 7, 2006)

ok well i hope it doesnt get ugly for the childrens sake! Its so weird how she appeared on Letterman last night and then she files for divorce today.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 7, 2006)

YAAAAY for britney!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 8, 2006)

you know, although i figured it would happen, i'm still a little shocked.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 8, 2006)

Finally. I was starting to think her brain was filled with K-fed's cursed cum.


----------



## han (Nov 8, 2006)

im glad she got the courage to do whats right for her and she is looking great!!


----------



## vickih (Nov 8, 2006)

it's 2 years too long.. thank god..


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 8, 2006)

OMG! Finally! It took her this long? But hey, she did it!


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 8, 2006)

It's about time!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## XxAshleyxX (Nov 8, 2006)

HAHA funny. Wasn't it obvious though? Good for Britney!


----------



## kaeisme (Nov 8, 2006)

Yayyyy..but did she have to procreate....


----------



## Marisol (Nov 8, 2006)

Britney Spears played it for laughs on Monday night's _Late Show with David Letterman._

Sporting a blonde bob and a short black dress that showed off her newly svelte shape, the new mom â€“ whose second son, Jayden James Federline, was born Sept. 12 â€“ surprised the host by walking onstage behind him as he was sitting at his desk.

"Oh, my god," he exclaimed, standing up to shake her hand and plant a kiss behind her ear. "Hi, how are you? Nice to see you. Oh, you look wonderful."

"Thank you so much," she said. "I'm in town, and I'm just such a huge fan. I had to stop by."

"That's very nice of you to say," said Letterman. "That means so much to me."

Said Spears: "Uh, no, I wasn't talking about you. I was talking about Will Ferrell."

A flustered Letterman then quickly directed her to the whereabouts of his guest for the evening: "In the green room."


----------



## FearlessBunny (Nov 8, 2006)

Was it really two years? Wow. K-Fed just held her back. I was never a fan of her's, but the world seems wrong without the old Britney.


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 8, 2006)

thanks for the post


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw the clip earlier today, and she looks great. Just didn't like her hair - the color was so weird.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Nov 8, 2006)

ok im one of the people who was sooo sick of britney and her "trailor trash" ways but after seeing her new slimmer image and the news of divorce...i hate to say it...but i am "proud" of britney!!!!! and hopefully all her negative gossip, pics and crap will serve her as experience to NEVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 8, 2006)

Kool!


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not surprised by this at all. First Whitney...now Britney!






I don't like seeing anyone's marriage fall apart, but if the situation isn't healthy, then you just have to take care of business.





As the saying goes "I can do bad all by myself."


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol agree with nissa, about her hair.

Thanks Mar!


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, go Britney!


----------



## LVA (Nov 8, 2006)

i just saw the clip w/my bf on youtube, she looks great after 2 childs ... a lot better than b4 .


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 8, 2006)

She looks great!


----------



## Gleam84 (Nov 8, 2006)

I've been waiting to hear this happening. Good for Britney!!


----------



## love2482 (Nov 8, 2006)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 8, 2006)

I applaud her... But did she had to go blonde again?!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm assuming that was a joke/teaser? No way she'd seriously do that, and him not say more than that LOL! She sounded like it was a joke based on her SNL skit in the past... About her hair, I preferred it long and dark!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 8, 2006)

I can't believe it's finally happened!


----------



## kaeisme (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow..to me the hair looks classy...


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 8, 2006)

well, it's about time and good for her!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm wondering who his next victim will be! The guys smart, he's a gigolo, I think Britney was whipped. The sad part is the children.


----------



## jody79 (Nov 8, 2006)

Its about freakin time.....wondered when she was going to wise up.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 8, 2006)

*Britney/K-Fed Divorce -- Nasty Turn*

Posted Nov 8th 2006 12:15AM by TMZ Staff

TMZ has learned Kevin Federline may fight Britney Spears for custody of his children. Federline has not had much time to react to Spears' decision to end the marriage, and that's because she didn't tell him in advance that *she was filing for divorce*. Federline was caught flatfooted when TMZ broke the story Tuesday that Britney filed *legal papers* in L.A. County Superior Court.

Spears has asked for sole custody of the couple's two small children. TMZ is told Federline is thinking of challenging that, even though Spears has functioned as the primary, if not sole parent, as Federline tours the country hawking his CD.

Federline almost certainly cannot challenge the prenup. Sources say hotshot divorce lawyer Laura Wasser drafted an air-tight prenuptial agreement before the couple married. So Federline's only chance of cashing in is by mounting an ugly custody fight, trying to force a more lucrative settlement. But friends of Spears say Britney will fight a holy war to prevent Federline from getting custody and, given his track record -- or lack of it -- with the kids, it would appear Spears has the clear advantage.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 8, 2006)

Why does he want the kids? To get more money? WTF is wrong with him! Im so glad Brit got rid of him. She looks so happy ever since they split up.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone think she is looking a little TOO skinny? (from that david letterman video)


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 8, 2006)

I knew old K-Fed wouldn't go quietly. The crazy ones never do.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 8, 2006)

Those poor kids!

It's bad enough that K. Fed is even their father, lol... I can't even imagine what would happen if he got custody of them


----------



## Ireth (Nov 8, 2006)

Er... I don't think I'm surprised to hear this. Knowing that since the beginning K-Fed only wanted Brit's fame, instead of really loving her. Brit is dumb, and so is K-Fed. Good Luck, Brit, with your two kids...


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I knew old K-Fed wouldn't go quietly. The crazy ones never do. i agree!


----------



## dlwt2003 (Nov 8, 2006)

Jerk that he is, he will probably get more money than the pre-nup and go quietly away. Its all about the monye JMO. Oh and Britney to skinny? No she looked great to me. I have never really been a fan of hers but I am really cheering for her and hope her career gets back on track


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't understand what she saw in him in the first place. I think she should have kept her legs closed, and she should have moved on to greener pastures.

I understand that love is blind, but in a very metaphorical sense, I think she accidently gouged out her eyes...

Just my two cents.

At least she got a clue now and she's leaving that asshat. She should have listened to Shar... *sigh*


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Prenup details: * *She will still support him for a little while longer.* Brit will pay Kevin $30,000 a month for the period of time that is half the length of their marriage. Meaning heâ€™ll be well sneakered until at least a year from now.

She should not give him any more money - period!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 8, 2006)

She looks a helluva lot better than before! Congrats on dumping K-Dud Brit, you look tons better for doing so!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 9, 2006)

Interesting... does he have full custody of his other kids? Probably not. Why is he interested in these? I hate to say it but its for the $$.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 9, 2006)

^ I think that will be a very valid point that is made during the fight. Aside from the fact that he is always off partying and whoring it up...leaving her alone with the kids. As much as he wants to think he's got a valid case...he all but abandoned his other kids...that'll be a nice big, solid red mark next to his name.

I really don't think he'll be able to get more money out of this. I mean, he can try, but he dug his own grave on this. If he was around more and he was more involved with the kids and all...maybe he'd have a fighting chance. But, his actions have consistently shown that he is only interested in one person...himself.

He can fight all he wants. He'll lose...and I do not think that Brit's people will authorize another cent given to him for fighting for custody. Aside from the fact that in order for him to hire his "high powered attorneys" he will have to use his settlement money...he may think twice about that. Those attorneys are not cheap and in the whole fight to gain some sort of custody to get more money could well end him up deeper in the whole than just not doing it at all.

But, he's probably too stupid to think about that.

I just have one question...if they are required to give back the "gifts" that were purchased by the other party during the course of the marriage...since he bought her everything with HER money...does that mean he doesn't get anything back, but has to give everything up? Or is he going to be able to cash in on his gifts to her? Hmmmmm...


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Interesting... does he have full custody of his other kids? Probably not. Why is he interested in these? I hate to say it but its for the $$. I agree, it's all about money.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone think she is looking a little TOO skinny? (from that david letterman video) She looked about normal to me... She's never been one of the rail thin girls, and doesn't look it now IMHO.
Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I knew old K-Fed wouldn't go quietly. The crazy ones never do. So true! LOL!


----------



## Saja (Nov 9, 2006)

K-fed getting the kids? When hell freezes over! Can you imagine if hel did freeze over? All the stuff people have said that they would have to come good on. Bonus points to Brit if it turns out they arent really Kfeds afterall!!!


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

He definitely wants custody of the kids for more money! Then she will have to send child support payments that he can continue freeloading off. Plus, he's rarely ever even photographed with them.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 9, 2006)

^ I don't think he wants the kids...he just wants the money. I think HE thinks that if he fights hard enough for custody, that Brit will pay him to go away and leave her and the kids alone.

I think that is what he's banking on. But, if Brit's smart, she'll tell him to take a flying leap and let him hear the judges ruling...between hysterical bouts of laughing fits. bwahahahahaha


----------



## kellianne76 (Nov 9, 2006)

He needs to go back to the trailer park he crawled out of.


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does anyone think she is looking a little TOO skinny? (from that david letterman video) nope!!! she is looking HOT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mesha.Dub. (Nov 10, 2006)

He can't take care of the kiddies...he has no money..she provides everything for him, plus his rapping is beyond wack in my opinion


----------



## Marisol (Nov 10, 2006)

I thought that some of you may want to read this article.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 10, 2006)

I say "about time". *smiles*


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks Mar!


----------



## Amandine (Nov 10, 2006)

Does this make anyone else think of that scene from Legally Blonde where Elle is arguing in class about how a sperm donor wants custody of someone's child?

There are more pictures of Britney with he and Shar's children then K-Fed. It's disgusting. He'll have a hell of a time explaining to a judge why he deserves full custody of these children when he's basically abandoned the other 2. Shoot, he left Shar WHILE she was pregnant with his second child.

And the fact that he also wants spousal supports just makes me want to throw up. He's already getting something like $30,000 a month for a year and a half. How is that not enough to live on?!! That's what some people make in a YEAR! I also heard on the radio that he owes $200-300K for making his album and Britney is not going to pay for it. That's almost the full amount he will receive for staying married to her for 3 years. So I hope that means he will walking away from the marriage with almost nothing since he also has to pay for his own legal support.

I hope Team Britney ties the mansion up in litigation (and then a loong period in escrow) for as long as they can so that he won't be able to touch his half of the money from it for years. That or authorize the sale of it for some rediculously low price so that he is royally S-O-L.

lol. Can you tell that I hate gold-diggers?


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 10, 2006)

How can Britney spell R-E-L-I-E-F?

* Idiot!*


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 10, 2006)

here we go...it's going to be real ugly!


----------



## Harlot (Nov 11, 2006)

Finally! THERE IS A GOD. And good luck to that SOAB tryin to convince the court why he should get the kids. I mean is it not obvious your not getting them? Your wifes Britney Spears you low-life! He doesn't stand a chance, even if she were to be a drug addict and the like.


----------



## labella (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Mar! Yup..it's about time. Com'on..what was she thinking. His ex-g friend was pregant with they both got married....Hello....


----------



## pieced (Nov 11, 2006)

Good ridance in her part...


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Marisol! Definitely about time!


----------



## ivette (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm not suprised


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know why she was so desperate to marry him in the first place. She should have just left him alone...


----------



## Marisol (Nov 17, 2006)

So that I didn't do two posts about Britney, here is another article.

*Britney Spears Calls Justin Timberlake*

Britney Spears has turned to ex-lover Justin Timberlake to cope with the

breakdown of her second marriage.

It has been claimed that Britney was making tearful phone calls to Justin

even before she filed for divorce from Kevin Federline last week.

A source told Britainâ€™s Grazia magazine: â€œJustin said Britney has called him

crying a number of times about her relationship with Kevin. She has gone

through an excruciating time. Itâ€™s very sad. She doesnâ€™t want anybody to

feel sorry for her or see her as a victim. She has been trying for months to

make it work for the sake of her children.â€

One of the tracks on Justinâ€™s new album â€˜FutureSex/LoveSoundsâ€™ appears to be

a warning to an ex-girlfriend, strongly believed to be Britney, about

staying with an unfaithful partner.

The lyrics to â€˜What Goes Aroundâ€¦Comes Aroundâ€™ read: â€œYou spend your nights

alone/ And he never comes home/ And every time you call him/ All you get is

a busy tone/ I heard you found out/ That heâ€™s doing to you/ What you did to

me.â€

Britney filed for divorce last week after allegedly catching Kevin with

another woman in a New York hotel.

Source


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 17, 2006)

I wonder how Cameron feels about Britney calling Justin. Aren't they still together?


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 17, 2006)

I thought they were enemies, lol


----------



## katrosier (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm glad the old brit will be back


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2006)

i dont really know what to say but good luck to britney and if her and jt are friends thats great


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't feel sorry for her on one hand for marrying such a low, bastard... On the other hand, I do since her children are now involved in a mess!


----------



## Sebbia (Nov 19, 2006)

Not sure I love the hair but she looked good and happy.


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 21, 2006)

She looks better than b4. She shedded some pounds


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 21, 2006)

I knew this will happen since they got married. obviously Kevin is a gold digger. He got married with her for her fame and money. He is like a low class begger. He left his ex with two babies and got married with Britney. And i know that he will leave her with the babies oneday.

I don't feel sorry for her. She should have thought about it. She was so desparate to get married or what?

Now some sources said that Kevin is asking for custody of the children. You know why? Bcoz he wants Britney's fat paycheck everymonth. That bastard said he wants to take care of the children. If he is like that, why he left the first two children with Sher Jackson?

The Sun Online - News: Britney Spears in split writ

BritneySpy.com - Your Online Britney Spy

See those links girls


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 21, 2006)

I knew this will happen since they got married. obviously Kevin is a gold digger. He got married with her for her fame and money. He is like a low class begger. He left his ex with two babies and got married with Britney. And i know that he will leave her with the babies oneday.

I don't feel sorry for her. She should have thought about it. She was so desparate to get married or what?

Now some sources said that Kevin is asking for custody of the children. You know why? Bcoz he wants Britney's fat paycheck everymonth. That bastard said he wants to take care of the children. If he is like that, why he left the first two children with Sher Jackson?


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks for posting


----------



## Mirtilla (Nov 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Delphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she really did try to make her marriage work but KFed wasn't doing anything in return!!!! I'm glad she finally left him!




She looks radiant!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 29, 2006)

New best friends Britney Spears and Paris Hilton are taking their act onstage: The pair will host next week's Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas, a source confirms to PEOPLE.

"There are no plans for either to perform, but they will host the event together," says a show source. "Theyâ€™ll be fun onstage together."

Among those performing will be Janet Jackson â€“ who will open the show â€“ Gwen Stefani, Mary J. Blige, Ludacris, and the Fray. Carrie Underwood, Carmen Electra, Dave Navarro, Vanessa Minnillo, and Katharine McPhee are among the celebs making special appearances.

Finalists are expected to be announced shortly.

The 2006 Billboard Music Awards will air live on FOX Monday at 8 p.m. ET from Las Vegasâ€™s MGM Grand Garden Arena.

source: PEOPLE


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 29, 2006)

Their little publicity fueled friendship is creepy...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 29, 2006)

explain to me why theyre this new item now....


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 29, 2006)

Shes Paris' bestfriend of the week.


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

paris need to dress her i know everyone thinks paris is a skank but she does know how to dress with out looking like trailer trash


----------



## han (Nov 29, 2006)

new's update britney pulled out and wont be hosting after all, hmm wonder why! to be countinued...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 29, 2006)

I saw this on Extra. Poor britney, she coulden't even get to the parking lot of a night club thanks to the paparatzi (sp).


----------



## Marisol (Nov 30, 2006)

Question - why isn't Britney at home with her kids? Shouldn't she be there for them?


----------



## Leony (Nov 30, 2006)

Maybe she gets tired lol.

Thanks Mar!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 1, 2006)

Britney Spears' first husband Jason Alexander claims the pop superstar has had cosmetic surgery on her stomach following the birth of her second child in September.

Alexander and Spears were childhood friends from Louisiana and tied the knot in Las Vegas in 2004, only to have the marriage annulled 55 hours later.

And Alexander believes that Spears is determined to get herself into shape following her recent separation from second husband Kevin Federline, with whom she has two children.

He says, "Britney has to be seen to get out there now and be seen to be looking good and so on. She's doing all that. She's been locked down for two years.

"She had a tummy tuck after the birth of her second child. She's working on all of that. She's worth hundreds of millions -- of course she looks good.

"She has the money to have surgery and nutritionists and get her body back. And now she's focused, she is doing it. She's motivated -- she just got rid of a man."

Also...

Spears has sensationally pulled out of co-hosting the Billboard Music Awards in Las Vegas on Monday, just hours after show bosses boasted she'd appear onstage with new best pal Paris Hilton.

The pair was billed to host the star-studded show together, but Spears has now withdrawn.

A source says, "We really don't know the reason. But we're disappointed she backed out."

But Vegas fans hoping to catch a glimpse of the pop princess, who once wed in Sin City, won't have to wait too long for a Spears sighting -- she will host a New Year's Eve party on December 31 at Pure nightclub, where her estranged husband Kevin Federline shot his video for debut single "Lose Control" earlier this year.

Source


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 1, 2006)

her body does look good but that what happens when u have money..if i had millions my body better look good lol


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 1, 2006)

AOL Media Player

I agree. Victoria's secret should make a donation of a lifetime supply of panties to all three.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif her body does look good but that what happens when u have money..if i had millions my body better look good lol I agree. When you have that kind of money, you're able to keep up on your looks.


----------



## Leony (Dec 2, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 3, 2006)

yep! couldn't agree more


----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 3, 2006)

i'd look like a super model if i had that kind of money too.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 3, 2006)

Ah well, it could only be expected I reckon!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Dec 3, 2006)

I just think its sad that most stars don't "fess" up to doing things like that. It makes "normal women" feel like there is something majorly wrong with them that they can't just "bounce back" like the stars do.

Of course, getting a tummy tuck is not always the best option right after pregnancy...but to each their own.


----------



## claire20a (Dec 3, 2006)

she might look better now, but she really needs to put some knickers on when she goes out!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Soooo what!


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2006)

really who cares that brit's bussiness and he talks to much why dont he spill the beans on the size of his manhood


----------



## SoSexii (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *claire20a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she might look better now, but she really needs to put some knickers on when she goes out!


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just think its sad that most stars don't "fess" up to doing things like that. It makes "normal women" feel like there is something majorly wrong with them that they can't just "bounce back" like the stars do.
Of course, getting a tummy tuck is not always the best option right after pregnancy...but to each their own.

why do they need to 'fess up" thats no ones bussiness they dont owe anyone an explanation to "why" they do or dont do something..


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't think she got a tummy tuck. Her stomach, from recent pictures - looks like she just lost the weight herself. Her belly wasn't that big from the pregnancy anyways. I don't like her much - but all this hating on her is pretty moded of people.

Iono, that Jason dude is a sketchy character.


----------



## love2482 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well she looks damn good now!


----------



## Nox (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just think its sad that most stars don't "fess" up to doing things like that. It makes "normal women" feel like there is something majorly wrong with them that they can't just "bounce back" like the stars do.
Of course, getting a tummy tuck is not always the best option right after pregnancy...but to each their own.

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why do they need to 'fess up" thats no ones bussiness they dont owe anyone an explanation to "why" they do or dont do something.. I am going to have to agree with Han here. Yes celebrities are public figures, but the money is what affords them the access to exclusive techniques and procedures to help them stay looking fabulous. After all, isn't their job to look fabulous all the time? How do you think they get paid so much money? They use the funds to do the upkeep and maintainence.
I'm not saying that women should go out and get this done, but it is quite a common phenomenon for post-partum ladies in fashion conscious So-Cal to get the the tummy tightening procedure right there on the table after their elective c-section... they simply use the same incision.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, her body is one of her career tools, I'm not surprised she did that, most celebrities have 'something' done.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Dec 6, 2006)

What I was meaning is that they are telling people that they "just lose the weight" when that is not really true. If they want to get a tummy tuck right away, that is their business...but why not just say, "I got a tummy tuck when I had my baby..." instead of lying about it...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'd look like a super model if i had that kind of money too. Agree!
But i don't think she has had any kind of surgery, the dude just wants attention or something


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

LMAO! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 6, 2006)

LOL. Shes so funny. But I think Brit should just keep showing her new fav body off!! BUt drop Paris and Lindsay. Don't get me wrong, I think Lindsay and Paris are gorgeous women who love to have fun. Ands totally fine, but Bri has 2 babies at home, she should really try to tone it down just a bit.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm late on this, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## x3kh (Dec 7, 2006)

I heard that paris dropped out of that?


----------



## x3kh (Dec 7, 2006)

Haha


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I saw this episode. The next day she came on the air with a bunch of panties and demonstrated how much coverage they would give Britney. LMAO!


----------



## han (Dec 7, 2006)

i wish rosie would of kept her secret and stayed in the closet, i rather see brits puss than have visuals of rosie anyday..lol


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 7, 2006)

haha!


----------



## Marisol (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Retro-Violet (Dec 7, 2006)

ha ha ha thats, funny, but i would much prefer the life time supply of underwear.

they have money, i dont.


----------



## vickih (Dec 7, 2006)

gotta love Rosie...


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 8, 2006)

*Britney: Paris Is My Role Model*

Posted Nov 27th 2006 1:41PM by TMZ Staff

Filed under: Britney Spears, Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan

.home-page-only {display:none;}It's both delicious and diabolical, and it's now official: Paris Hilton's new pet project is none other than ... Britney Spears.

Paris and Brit have been painting L.A. and Las Vegas all shades of red over the past couple of weeks, but according to Paris' rep, Elliott Mintz, it's more than just a passing fancy. He tells TMZ that the two are "really forming a bond" and that they're "becoming like sisters." Mintz says that the 24-year-old Spears "looks up to" the 25-year-old Paris and that she's "extremely grateful" that Paris has taken her under her wing. Britney's new post-K-Fed look -- the barely-there skirts, the cleavage-baring tops -- has been "inspired" by Paris, says Mintz. We'd be thrilled if Paris could just get Britney to spit out her gum once in a while.

Brit and Paris are now comfortably ensconced at Britney's house in Malibu, so they can have more quality time while Britney looks after her two boys. Paris acted like a seasoned pro as *she maneuvered Brit *through the paparazzi at a Hollywood Hills party last night.

If you thought that a Hilton-Spears alliance was going to rule the world, just wait for this triple threat: Britney, Paris ... and Lindsay? Downplaying reports of a *****fight between Lindsay Lohan and Paris on Saturday night, Mintz tells us that the three women have, in fact, created an alliance. "What I've observed is that we have three extraordinarily powerful women who generate a tremendous amount of attention, money, and adulation," says Mintz, "and they're tired of other people trying to ride on their coattails and creating false dramas."

*http://www.tmz.com/2006/11/27/britney-paris-is-my-role-model/*


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 8, 2006)

urgh. No wonder she ended up with Kfed.


----------



## toxicity (Dec 8, 2006)

wow, I can see where she's getting the inspiration of wearing no panties now.. =/


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## Marisol (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## makeupfreak72 (Dec 9, 2006)

...crack head...


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh Hell No


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

wow LMAO they're such losers.


----------



## han (Dec 9, 2006)

there both my roll models on how "fat" i want my bank account


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,

Sheesh....


----------



## hushabye (Dec 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...crack head... my thoughts exactly


----------



## luxotika (Dec 10, 2006)

Barf!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 10, 2006)

amen...


----------



## charish (Dec 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there both my roll models on how "fat" i want my bank account you said it!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 10, 2006)

I want their amazing makeup!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 10, 2006)

Um... Okay!


----------



## jessiej78 (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm honestly not surprised at all....


----------



## charish (Dec 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want their amazing makeup! ooh yeah, that sounds good too. must be nice to be able to get your hair and makeup done the way you want it whenever you want it. i'd like to be able to have my hair longer in a day.


----------



## katapilla (Dec 11, 2006)

they are too funny


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow. Brit has tons of morals huh? Shes gonna have a sex tape all over the net next week. Poor little Sean &amp; Jayden =(


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2006)

*Yawn*


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 12, 2006)

I can see how shes learned a lot


----------



## sarahgr (Dec 19, 2006)

You know, I used to like Britney!!...I was so happy when i first heard she was filing for divorce...guess i was expecting her to have a big comeback and leave the whole "white trailer trash" look behind with Kevin...Then she started hangin with Paris for whatever reason and had those "accidental pictures"....I wonder what is going on in her head....I really hope she will clean up her act a bit and release some good music soon (and DEF gets some better extentions..damn!!!)...any thoughts???


----------



## charish (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah, i think maybe she's just going through something. she just had another baby and getting a divorce. she's been pregnant and married for awhile, so i think she's just going through kind of a relief and making up for lost time. getting what she needed to get out of her system. maybe this is her way of dealing with it too. i'm sure it'll end sometime. after all she does have 2 little ones to take care of.


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *charish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah, i think maybe she's just going through something. she just had another baby and getting a divorce. she's been pregnant and married for awhile, so i think she's just going through kind of a relief and making up for lost time. getting what she needed to get out of her system. maybe this is her way of dealing with it too. i'm sure it'll end sometime. after all she does have 2 little ones to take care of. ditto!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 19, 2006)

wow...just wow..


----------



## missnadia (Dec 19, 2006)

Can't make a ho a housewife. She was trailer trash then, as she is now... sorry it took you guys so long to realize..


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can't make a ho a housewife. She was trailer trash then, as she is now... sorry it took you guys so long to realize..



I agree...this is the real britney and the bubble gum princess was just an act to become famous. I mean if she changes it only for her career but you cant take the country of that girl!lol


----------



## han (Dec 19, 2006)

well you can take the girl out of the trailer park but you cant take the trailer park out of the girl... im no britney fan BUT i was supportive of her leaveing that loser and thought maybe, just maybe she was gonna prove to be not trashy and wiser but i guess i was wrong... booo britney you disapoint!! pss maybe kevin wasnt the bad guy after all


----------



## missnadia (Dec 19, 2006)

You guys gotta remember why she was with him in the first place hahahah


----------



## han (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You guys gotta remember why she was with him in the first place hahahah umm "why" was she?? maybe he had 12 inch cock..haha


----------



## missnadia (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif umm "why" was she?? maybe he had 12 inch cock..haha Cause... trash attracts trash


----------



## han (Dec 19, 2006)

i dunno.. im feeling bad for calling him a loser since i dont know him only what the media puts out there.. and honestly since he split with brittney he looks like he clean up his act so standing next to her he looks like the winner!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2006)

she dresses so trashy!


----------



## charish (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah i can't say i like the way she dresses too much. there is a difference between sexy and trashy. maybe she's one of those people who can't tell the difference. personally i'm a girl who likes to look classy sexy. i wouldn't even wear that in the bedroom, it doesn't look good.

i think she just wants to be in the tabloids and stuff since she doesn't have an album out yet. so she wants to dress and go places where she knows she'll get talked about.


----------



## han (Dec 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tmz.com/media/2006/12/britney_spears_dress_flynet.jpg
she dresses so trashy!

haha.. when i first saw this pic i was like wtf is she wearing.. i have the same black dress although it not a dress it's lingerie and i would never wear it out on the streets.. in fear of geting arested for hooking.. but i agree with the above i think brit has lost her mind due to a broken heart/marraige hopefully she will get it back soon maybe she is going through it..


----------



## missprettysara (Dec 19, 2006)

i think that she is very pretty, but she is also very messed up,


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sarahgr (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol ive seen that one b4...hilarious


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://perezhilton.com/britneyrella.jpg lol...


----------



## lummerz (Dec 20, 2006)

meh! I used to like britney a lot when she was cute and perky and now she's very trashy especially when she married her now x hubby..and she's an idiot and i don't feel sorry for her really...she deserves whatever she gets and until she gets her life straighten'd out


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://perezhilton.com/britneyrella.jpg ROTFL!!!! "poon"!!!


----------



## sarahgr (Dec 20, 2006)

Exactly...i agree


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 20, 2006)

1. i feel bad for her due to her ex.

2. i was happy to hear she left her ex.

3. i thought she would start over new and have a great comeback.

my advice for her:

1. ASK SANTA FOR UNDERWEAR, STOCK UP ON THEM &amp; WEAR THEM ALWAYS.

2. get away from paris.


----------



## sarahgr (Dec 20, 2006)

Lol...nice ...and seriously...she need better extentions though...it just kills me


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sarahgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol...nice ...and seriously...she need better extentions though...it just kills me http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tm...ess_flynet.jpg
Or just learn to wash it in general, EW!


----------



## sarahgr (Dec 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tm...ess_flynet.jpg
Or just learn to wash it in general, EW!

I know...and match your bra and panties..jebus!!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 20, 2006)

I used to love her, but now she just seems blah.

I agree, she should stay always from Paris.


----------



## Miss World (Dec 20, 2006)

oh man, I used to like her.. but she just turned trashy .. she should really clean up her act, she's a mom!! of two!! :|


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2006)

Isn't that the same dress she wore to the awards one year while with Justin? Designed it herself?


----------



## sarahgr (Dec 20, 2006)

I think so...but without the sleeves...(if you mean the lacy one)


----------



## han (Dec 20, 2006)

in that one pic she looks like she is on ectasy with her eyes rolling in the back of her head..haha


----------



## charish (Dec 21, 2006)

aww yes ectasy, those were the days. and her dress i thought it looked similar to that one too.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well I still love her and I think she is just having trouble coping with things.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao @ that picture. haha..Wow.

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1. i feel bad for her due to her ex.2. i was happy to hear she left her ex.

3. i thought she would start over new and have a great comeback.

my advice for her:

1. ASK SANTA FOR UNDERWEAR, STOCK UP ON THEM &amp; WEAR THEM ALWAYS.

2. get away from paris.

Ditto. to me it seems as though paris is mocking her. having some great laugh at the misery named britney


----------



## smurfette (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:
Can't make a ho a housewife. She was trailer trash then, as she is now... sorry it took you guys so long to realize..




I agree to this!I never liked her particularly but I am as shocked to see her turning into this *H*O* character. Pity those kids!I mean, its like she was hit by lighting or what!!!


----------



## Imaginatrix (Dec 23, 2006)

... I never particularly liked her, she was ALWAYS trashy IMHO.

It's just that recently she's let herself completely go to hell... I mean... that's what stylists do, they dress people who don't have the taste to pick out good looking clothes etc themselves.

And from what I hear, she's sure as hell rich enough to hire one, so what's stopping her?


----------



## Harlot (Dec 24, 2006)

Lol at bubble gum pricess comment. Im no Britney fan but I do hope that she puts herself back together cause lately she looks seriously messed up. Oh and I DONT feel sorry for calling her previous husband a LOSER even if I dont know him personally. Have you ever seen an interview with the guy? Oh my god, it spews idiocracy, plain and simple. The guy slirs and most of the time doesnt even make proper sentences. I felt like my brains cells were dying. Oh, and Wierd Al made fun of him SO BAD, did anyone catch that on Al TV on MTV2? IT.WAS.HILARIOUS


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 24, 2006)

she's rebelling and letting loose. let her do her thing. if she's smart, she'll sober and smarten up and get her sh!t together after she gets it out of system.


----------



## han (Dec 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's rebelling and letting loose. let her do her thing. if she's smart, she'll sober and smarten up and get her sh!t together after she gets it out of system. amen.. to that


----------



## d.ngu719 (Dec 24, 2006)

she's just eww now.. =


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 25, 2006)

Britney will grow out of it oneday.


----------



## normano04 (Dec 25, 2006)

I don't know, she used to seem like such a good person, then k-fed came along and now she seems way more trashy than I ever remember her being before. I don't know, I don't like her anymore


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 25, 2006)

sad just sad


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 27, 2006)

I think I will try that look for New Years. Greasy hair, see through dress and red bra, no undies. Always a classic look.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Dec 27, 2006)

shame really... she could've been on the top with a great comeback after her divorce... silly girl really, taking the trashy road instead...


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

i think britteny is lost with what to do withhrer two kids, she is still a kid herself. I have seen like a few photos with her and her kids. Now that kfed is gone she is out partying feeling in tied down.. thing is she is tied down she has two kids to take care of. she needs to get ti together. i think. no offense to anybody that loves her we all have are own opinions


----------



## ms_sunlight (Dec 28, 2006)

Have to admit, I was browsing the net and saw "that" picture, the one where her skirt is hitched up so far you can see her caesarian scar. Not nice.

Sorry, but my mother brought me up to always wear underwear. You never know when you're going to have an accident.


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

oh yeah, her dress with a pink bra and black undies, she should have just went with that and with out the black lace dress. She looked like white trash. then again you cant change white trash DNA


----------



## daer0n (Dec 28, 2006)

poor woman, all i can say is that people don't change from one day to another, she was already like that, is just that people didn't really know her, and hangin out with paris hilton has to say what kind of person she really is too.

Paris is the biggest slut in the world, i think :S


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 29, 2006)

Here is some update on little miss spears

LiveVideo.com: Britney Spears Sex Tape?


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 5, 2007)

*Britney &amp; K-Fed Agree to Temporary Custody*

Posted Jan 5th 2007 2:12PM by TMZ Staff

Filed under: Britney Spears




TMZ has learned that Britney Spears and Kevin Federline have mutually agreed to a custody arrangement during the month of January.

Under the terms of the stipulated agreement, just filed in Los Angeles County Superior Court, Britney and Kevin will have joint legal custody of their two children, one-year-old Sean Preston and four-month-old Jayden James. Britney will have the lion's share of physical custody. Kevin's physical custody is extremely limited. He will be allowed to be with the children from noon to 4:00 on Monday, Wednesday and Friday at Spears' residence. Under the agreement, Spears can be present, but no one may interfere with Federline's right to be with the children.

Also under the terms of the stipulation, Federline is allowing Spears to take the children to Miami, Fla. for a week, starting today through the 11th.

No agreement has been reached on custody matters after January.

In her petition for divorce filed in November, Spears asked for sole physical and legal custody of the couple's two children. Federline responded one day later asking for the same thing

Federline is represented by attorney Mark Vincent Kaplan. Spears is represented by Laura Wasser.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmmm... Well, that's good. I guess. Works more to the advantage of the kids that they're not without their father, yet Britney gets to keep tabs on him.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats good, at least they are trying to take things seriously. But I still don't know why the hell Kevin wants the children, im sure its only to get more money from her. I mean, why didn't he ask for the children in his first marraige?


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 7, 2007)

At least they agreed on something...for now.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 7, 2007)

In that picture, Britney looks like she is constipated.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 8, 2007)

Noticed the indents around hairline

a sign of crack /crystal meth use

and the paleness

she looks awful OH No


----------



## ducksmom (Jan 8, 2007)

yes, sadly marriage and parenthood (or all night bar hopping) doesn't seem to agree with her. Hopefully she will get herself together soon.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2007)

scary

she look like she 60+


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 8, 2007)

well i have been told she is out all hours of th enight partying with paris hilton. And some even wounder if her and paris are doing things




i herd on the radio she has lost alot of fans doing this little bar hoping tings and dressing like a total hooker


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 8, 2007)

Sheesh! Rough night, Brit?


----------



## MissMudPie (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG I didn't know that was a sign of crack/meth use! Yikes! Although... it wouldn't surprise me if she and her soon-to-be ex were into that stuff.


----------



## foxybronx (Jan 8, 2007)

EWwwwwwwwwww There needs to be an intervention.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 8, 2007)

She looks all sorts of messed up!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn, I hope this picture isn't real! She looks awful...far from that sexy girl with the snake we once knew!


----------



## SwtValina (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's her looking like a crackhead while partying with Paris


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG that's the worst pic I've seen of her yet! It looks like she got caught in some REALLY bad lighting after a night of hard partying, but she really needs to change her look and her lifestyle.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 8, 2007)

shes just a mess.


----------



## princess_20 (Jan 8, 2007)

she looks very sick


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 8, 2007)

She looks like a crack whore.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 8, 2007)

Most of it is just that it's a bad pic. Lighting can make a HUGE difference in one's appearance.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 8, 2007)

I just was wondering...with her claim that FedEx's incessant partying/etc is bad for the kids...how is she going to explain what she's doing? Isn't she risking her custody fight with this behavior?

She looks really bad...but I don't know if I'd say she was doing Meth...


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 8, 2007)

she hasnt been beatuiful in a longggggggggg time.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 8, 2007)

she does look really awful there


----------



## Ricci (Jan 8, 2007)

I never said she does meth /crack but the boney features around her forehead are signs


----------



## luxotika (Jan 8, 2007)

Is there any chance that this is photoshopped? To me, it looks like her hairline is higher than it usually is. And if she is doing drugs, with the millions of dollars that she has, why would she be smoking meth?


----------



## Ricci (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont think its photoshopped ,, just a bad day?


----------



## luxotika (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I thought it was because she looks like she has aged about 40 years in this photo. I wouldn't be happy if they put a picture of me like that on the internet!


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she hasnt been beatuiful in a longggggggggg time. LOL I agree!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh no! I had seen this pic before but didn't believe it. I hope she pulls her self together.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jan 9, 2007)

She looks horrible. I hope that she changes for the sake of her kids.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2007)

thats not a good pic of her


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 9, 2007)

it doesnt even look like her anymore.

she looks all sorts of wrong.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 9, 2007)

That photo looks weird, like almost not real. If it's a real photo, poor Britney


----------



## cathydaniels (Jan 9, 2007)

OOOOPPPP's she did it again!!!!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 9, 2007)

OMG she loooks awful :::::::::


----------



## stashblaster (Jan 11, 2007)

She's just too skanky. I liked when I think it was her attorney who said that she had been cooped up for 2 years being pregnant so she really needs to unwind (I'm paraphrasing here). Gosh, mothering is tough job I guess. How do the rest of us do it? When does she see her kids if she's at a club every night of the week. Another ****ed up celebrity.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jan 11, 2007)

She looks completely and totally messed up.

Britney looks like she's on more than meth and/or crack. I have to agree with StashBlaster that she's really doing a very good job being a mother by going out and partying every single night. I feel sorry for her kids...


----------



## Ricci (Jan 11, 2007)

I have one more bafd pic I found


----------



## natalierb (Jan 11, 2007)

It seems like almost all the pictures I've seen of Britney lately are horrible. I guess she does her makeup herself now... and her extensions always look really bad.

Check out this funny video of her before and after .

YouTube - britney spears


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Man these pics are jut the worst, she is gaining weight and looking yugly LOL. So hope she gets her act together and soon, I was hoping she would turn things around filing for divorce but nope. BUT jut remember she still is young


----------



## Leony (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, poor brit


----------



## _withoutYou (Jan 11, 2007)

she's not that white, it's called the flash, people.

Originally Posted by *dlwt2003* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Man these pics are jut the worst, she is gaining weight and looking yugly LOL. So hope she gets her act together and soon, I was hoping she would turn things around filing for divorce but nope. BUT jut remember she still is young because fat is ugly, right? we must all starve ourselves to be skinny, because skinny is beautiful.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 11, 2007)

This photo looks merged. The chin and mouth area appear to be much older than the eyes.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 11, 2007)

Skinny is beautiful?? Being slender is ,not pin thick

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's not that white, it's called the flash, people.


because fat is ugly, right? we must all starve ourselves to be skinny, because skinny is beautiful.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh wow, she looks terrible.


----------



## charish (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah, i'd say that's a bad picture.


----------



## babysitter1982 (Jan 11, 2007)

she is an example of how money can destroy you

she needs a brain transplant


----------



## Nox (Jan 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Noticed the indents around hairlinea sign of crack /crystal meth use

and the paleness

she looks awful OH No

Naw! Didn't you know the chick was already bald-headed? She the male-patterned baldness going on for a long while now...what with all the shredded plastic micro-extensions, poorly covered wefts with only a teaspoon of her real hair left to hide it.
Combine all that with the crotchless attire, Wet-N-Wild Makeup, and general lack of public perception awareness... it makes for the current busted Britney we see today...Fed-Ex style!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif , with the millions of dollars that she has, why would she be smoking meth? I don't remember his name but um, VH1 is doing a show on him in the future. he was the creator or producer of some really good movie/show and blew all his money on crack or cocaine. now he is dirt broke and trying to repair his reputation. I think money is one of the main reasons these famous people pick up on these deadly habits because they have the resources (connection, money, Hollywood parties)


----------



## Marisol (Jan 20, 2007)

On Thursday, just days after Britney Spears left Las Vegas, her two exes, Justin Timberlake and Kevin Federline, arrived in Sin City â€“ though for different reasons.

Timberlake, who is performing Friday night at the MGM Grand, came to town with best friend Trace Ayala. He began his visit at the Mirage, playing blackjack in the high-rollers lounge for an hour, before heading to the Hard Rock Hotel's Nobu for a sushi dinner with a small group of friends.

Dressed in a black bomber jacket and jeans, he looked "very mellow and cool," said one observer at the restaurant. He "gave off a casual and comfortable vibe."

After dinner, Timberlake hung out at the MGM Grand Mansion, an ultra-exclusive hotel modeled after an 18th century Tuscan villa and reserved for celebrities and Vegas's high rollers.

Meanwhile, Federline, in town to check out the World Extreme Cagefighting matches at the Hard Rock on Saturday, played the slot machines at the Venetian with friends before hitting the Tao nightclub, where go-go dancers entertained the crowd beneath sprinkles of artificial snow.

Federline, who filmed his Nationwide Super Bowl ad earlier in the week, also seemed to be in a mellow mood, spending time in the VIP section at a table next to some of Timberlake's dinner companions. He and his crew kept mostly to themselves, had Grey Goose vodka stocked on the table and enjoyed the sounds of DJ Five until 3 a.m.

"He wasn't drinking much and really only talked to a couple of his friends," said one clubgoer. "It seems like he's trying to move on from past Vegas visits where it was all about the bling bling."

*********

Must have been a slow news day.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 20, 2007)

I wonder if K-Fed and Justin have ever really spoken?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *********Must have been a slow news day.

lol. My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 25, 2007)

If a recent shopping trip is any indication, Britney Spears's actor-model beau Isaac Cohen has something to look forward to Feb. 14.

Spears (with 16-month-old son Sean Preston in tow) and two girlfriends hit Los Angeles boutique Trashy Lingerie on Friday, where she picked up a handmade Valentine-themed outfit, PEOPLE reports in its new issue.

Spears's sweetheart, who recently stayed with the singer in a Fantasy Tower suite at The Palms in Las Vegas, apparently inspired the singer's interest in undergarments: "She said it was for someone special," says store rep Bridget Silvestri.

And, Silvestri adds, despite the boutique's name, Spears's purchase "was anything but trashy. It was classy and sophisticated and perfect for her."

Cohen wasn't the only one Spears was shopping for: She also picked up coordinating lingerie for her backup dancers.

But her new man was on her arm when she hit the town later than night.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 25, 2007)

_I hope that isnt all over the net too. Maybe that lingerie comes with panties???_


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 25, 2007)

she went with her baby???uh huh.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 25, 2007)

who the hell takes theyre little kid lingre shopping!?

i can see and understand like being in the mall and going into victoria's secret for the semi annual sale or something, but not going into a store called trashy.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Delphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She took her kid for lingerie shopping??????? that's too weird IMO.anyhoos, I thought the relationship was over? I saw a clip on E! where she tells the paparrazi guy that she's single or something. But who cares, I wouldn't be surprised if this Isaac thing was a fling anyway.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _I hope that isnt all over the net too. Maybe that lingerie comes with panties???_ haha lets hope so


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif _I hope that isnt all over the net too. Maybe that lingerie comes with panties???_


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, I like this dude better than K-Fed. Hopefully things work out for them. I really would like to see her happy and back to her self again.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 26, 2007)

How nice she took her son with her. I guess we should just be thankful she' s possibly wearing panties again.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 26, 2007)

well look on the bright side, she took one of her children somewhere


----------



## Saje (Jan 26, 2007)

I love that store. The name is something else but the clothes are really cute. Some of them I would dare not wear but some are really nice for those special occassions.

But to take a kid there... I DONT THINK SO.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I hoped someone would laugh about that!


----------



## han (Jan 26, 2007)

i really dont see anything wrong with her shoping for lingerie with her child, if it was a fetish shop then yeah that would be a lil odd, but it didnt say she was buying a dildo..


----------



## Ricci (Jan 26, 2007)

I like K fed


----------



## niksaki (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh gosh she is looking horrid. i was looking in a mag today and was horrified to see that she has just let herself slip SO much.....she looks so old.


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 27, 2007)

*I gotta admit I have a facination with watching her losing it... Normally I have a lot of empathy and respect for my fellow female. But that is one ditzy dame! Did anyone see the YouTube home video of her that FedX taped apparently not too long ago where she was waaaaaaaay messed up. Drunk, stoned, something.... ?? Now that was a classic. What a work of art she's become. In the video she was munchin' away on something and saying some pretty profoundly stupid way out there things as he baited her with questions behind the camera. It's too funny in a sad sort of way! I don't know how to embed it here or I would. *


----------



## charish (Jan 28, 2007)

she does look older. probably from all the partying, drinking ,not getting enough sleep and whatever else she may include in her nights or days out.


----------



## Ireland (Jan 28, 2007)

I've noticed she looked drastically different too! I just couldn't quite put my finger on it..


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 28, 2007)

She looks terrible! I really hope she does straighten herself out though for her kid's sake.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm hoping it's just a really bad picture!


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's not that white, it's called the flash, people.


because fat is ugly, right? we must all starve ourselves to be skinny, because skinny is beautiful.

skinny, slender IS beautiful not all of us have to starve ourselves to be that way


----------



## mintesa (Jan 28, 2007)

wow. how old is she now?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah - she has just lost herself alltogether. Poor thing!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Noticed the indents around hairlinea sign of crack /crystal meth use

and the paleness

she looks awful OH No

Hi,
That photo has been plastered on quite a number of magazines. I hope she takes a good look at it.


----------



## Mirtilla (Jan 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow. how old is she now? I think she's 25 or 26 y/o. I feel sorry for her and hope she doesn't take any drugs


----------



## Marisol (Feb 4, 2007)

Britney Spears doesn't miss being married.

When asked by PEOPLE in New York on Friday how she likes being single, the pop star, who filed for divorce from Kevin Federline on Nov. 7, said: "It's awesome."

Spears grabbed the spotlight Friday while at the fashion show for Baby Phat by Kimora Lee Simmons and KLS Collection Fall 2007, which was held at the Roseland Ballroom in conjunction with Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week.

Wearing a slinky black spaghetti-strapped dress and black peek-a-boo pumps, Spears posed for photographers upon her arrival, and was escorted to her front-row seat just moments before the show started.

As the models strutted on an elevated stage wearing sexy tweed outfits, double-breasted winter coats and big fur hats for the show entitled "From Russia with Love," Spears chatted at times with her assistant. She applauded with the rest of the crowd when model Alek Wek flaunted a colorful halter dress that dragged on the floor in the back but was a mini-dress in the front. "Oh my god," said Spears.

After the show, Spears told PEOPLE of the collection: "It was amazing."

Kimora Lee Simmons, who was backstage after the show, said of Spears: "Sometimes she gets a hard rap...[but] she is a very talented girl."


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 4, 2007)

Britney definitely needs to be at Fashion Week. She needs all the help she can get when it comes to clothes.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Britney definitely needs to be at Fashion Week. She needs all the help she can get when it comes to clothes.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Britney definitely needs to be at Fashion Week. She needs all the help she can get when it comes to clothes. DEFINATLEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## han (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Britney definitely needs to be at Fashion Week. She needs all the help she can get when it comes to clothes. i agree^^^


----------



## niksaki (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder if brit will come out of this fashion crisis she is obviously going through, she was always so clean and sexy looking and now she is just is a less than average chicky if you know what i mean? does she still have a stylist? i am not trying to be mean though i am just curious? as i think she could still pull 'sexy' off if she really wanted to.


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Britney definitely needs to be at Fashion Week. She needs all the help she can get when it comes to clothes.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 5, 2007)

For some reason her face is puffy .. not in these pics but in many I have pics if u wanna me to post them

she is slim now


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 5, 2007)

I have such strong opinions of Britney Spears - I was never an avid fan or follower, but since she has had children, there is something in me that feels like she needs to be surrounded by good friends who can set examples for her and lift her out of this pit she has created for herself. (BOY, that was one long run-on sentence!) She needs to understand that she is a beautiful person regardless of what the world tells her...and she needs to get a grip on being a parent and an adult before she starts going back into the public eye. I feel terrible for her because her mistakes are highly publicized (and highly insane, I might add) and I wish she could find dignity and class again. Bless her heart.


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 6, 2007)

Supposedly...

From an anonymous emailer to Perezhilton.com:

Quote:
A PerezHilton.com reader, who asked to remain anonymous, emailed us the following, which we can't confirm as true or not (thought it seems highly likely):"Let me start by saying I have a full blown addiction to your website. Its the greatest thing out there. Hands down. And being from Miami myself, I couldnt be more proud of a hometown boy! Now, I'm not one for snitching and I am aware that many celebs indulge in the act I witnessed and am about to share with you, but I feel like this is too good to keep to myself. And I think your readers might find it quite juicy as well. My friend and I were at Tenjune in Manhattan this weekend. While in the bathroom, we were talking about something random and a few times I would throw in an "omygod." I get a tad "valley girl" while intoxicated. Over my shoulder, I heard some chick making fun of my animated conversation to her friends: "Oooomygod. Like ohmygod." As my friend and I turned in unison to verbally and/or physically beat down this broad for making fun of us for no reason, we stopped and stared. It was my girl *Britney Spears*. Someone who has NO RIGHT to be making fun of ANYONE right now. Shes the biggest joke out there. And I was one of the few people still pulling for this chick. Anyway, due to the total shock we were in, we failed to say anything before she and her friends popped into one bathroom stall, feet facing the wall and SNORTED away. It was so ridiculously obvious what she was doing. I was so mad I waited for her for a good 20 minutes outside the bathroom to confront her, but she was in there FOREVER and I realized she wasnt worth my time. But I have thrown in the towel for being on Team Britney. Shes a trashy chick, with no class... making fun of people who for all she knows PULL for her and want to see her do well and PAY MONEY on her cds and concert tix, while she has the BALLS to blatantly blow it up her nose. Do with this what you will... like I said I know a lot of people do it. I just know you love your gossip and I figured I would share. Thanks for always making my day a bit more fun and happy. Have fun in Miami!!!"

Well, I can picture her being a complete stuck up B to everyone else, without taking into consideration that she's a trailer trash trainwreck....
But I can't see her snortin' lines because if that was the case then she wouldn't be chunktastic.

Classy. Just classy.


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2007)

i dunno^^^ i have known of chunky people doing coke and herion, all drug addicts are skinny, is a myth


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 6, 2007)

why am i not suprised by all this.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 6, 2007)

i believe it.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 6, 2007)

Britney Spears is a loser =/. She better come up with something DAMN good for her next record to redeem herself.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

Wouldn't put it past her...I remember the days that I actually liked her!


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 6, 2007)

I think people that do it like CONSTANTLY are the ones that lose the weight, but if you just do it socially like once in awhile you're not just going to start shedding pounds. Doesn't work like that.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't doubt it. She should look in the mirror - egad!

She's definitely not going to be able to redeem herself.


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think people that do it like CONSTANTLY are the ones that lose the weight, but if you just do it socially like once in awhile you're not just going to start shedding pounds. Doesn't work like that. There goes my diet plan!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think people that do it like CONSTANTLY are the ones that lose the weight, but if you just do it socially like once in awhile you're not just going to start shedding pounds. Doesn't work like that. Ditto, Even though im still a super fan of hers, this woulden't surprise me. I still like her music and the Britney character, but not her, know what I mean?


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *La_Descarada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I can picture her being a complete stuck up B to everyone else, without taking into consideration that she's a trailer trash trainwreck....
But I can't see her snortin' lines because if that was the case then she wouldn't be chunktastic.

Classy. Just classy.

You cracked me up so bad!



I'm totally gonna start using "Chunktastic"!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:
i dunno^^^ i have known of chunky people doing coke and herion, all drug addicts are skinny, is a myth yep, I agree. My mother in law used to smoke crack and she was 300 pounds from beginning to end.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 7, 2007)

oh well.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 7, 2007)

Actually I am being to feel Britney needs some serious Intervention!


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks like he bit the hand that fed him.

From Gossiprocks.com &amp; TMZ.com:

Quote:
Britney Spearsâ€™ boyfriend has pulled the plug on their relationship, sources tell OK!
Model Isaac Cohen broke the news to Britney during a long-distance phone call on Sunday evening while she was in New York and he was in Los Angeles.

â€œThey are no longer an item,â€ Brandi Lord, Isaacâ€™s agent at L.A. Models, confirms to OK!

The pair met through Britneyâ€™s choreographer and began dating in mid-December. It was the singerâ€™s first real romance since she filed for divorce from Kevin Federline on November 7 last year.

For a while Britney and Isaac were regular feature of the LA party scene. Last month they spent a romantic weekend together in a $40,000-a-night suite at the Palms Casino Resort in Las Vegas.

With Britney, 25, in New York on business, Isaac has been staying with friends and caring for Snow White, Britneyâ€™s teacup Chihuahua.

According to a friend of Isaac, 25, he has been â€œlooking to get out of the relationship for a while.

â€œIt was a bit much for him,â€ the friend tells OK! â€œThere was a lot of drama â€“ it was too much of a whirlwind. It wasnâ€™t one thing in particular.

â€œHer likes her. They had a good time together. He was doing his best to help her out â€“ but there is only so much one person can do.â€

Whatâ€™s next for Isaac? â€œHanging out with the guys and riding his dirt bike,â€ says the friend.

â€œ*Heâ€™s focusing on his career â€“ working and going out on castings.*â€

Yeah, castings he's probably now getting thanks to all the PR he got from being Britney's new boytoy.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 7, 2007)

Ouch - poor girl!!

And even more ouch that it was via phone!!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Feb 7, 2007)

oh sad sad sad


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 7, 2007)

This is so sad! But I really honestly feel like Britney is going to hit rock bottom SUPER HARD, then she will get herself together, and come back as a mature woman. It may take a few years, but I am betting on it.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 7, 2007)

Well she prolly dumped her kids on him.. way too soon


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is so sad! But I really honestly feel like Britney is going to hit rock bottom SUPER HARD, then she will get herself together, and come back as a mature woman. It may take a few years, but I am betting on it. I hope so. I ser want her to do a super awesome comeback.


----------



## ivette (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ouch - poor girl!! 
And even more ouch that it was via phone!!!

yes,


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 16, 2007)

CNN.com Video


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 16, 2007)

I think if she wants to be saved, she'll get saved...

Honestly though, I think there's little hope for her - very little.

She's strange, I'll give her that...

Check out this video...

YouTube - Britney Spears Acting Strange or Stoned


----------



## han (Feb 16, 2007)

yes of course she can be saved, but the choice is up to her to want to change and i still think she has a lil more growing up to do.. she will wakeup..hopefully


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 16, 2007)

I can't decide if she's really that pitiful or if she is just acting this way to get publicity. Either way, I just feel bad for her kids.


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 16, 2007)

I think she is beyond hopeless...


----------



## Nox (Feb 16, 2007)

Now that her kids have been brought into this world, my only concern now is for them. Britney for whatever reason just cannot get it together, and all these people around her only enable that destructive behavior.

I just cringe when I think about those poor babies going to school one day and some mischievious kids show them a picture of mommy's undignified "missy" off the internet. It is just not in the natural order of things for children to be the bearers of stability in the family home, the parents are supposed to be the ones doing that...but I see that's not going to happen here if Britney keeps it up.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

no one can save her except herself.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

She has to save herself, no one can be helped if they don't want to be helped.

I feel sorry for her, and her behavior says only one thing, she is really unhappy with her life.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 16, 2007)

Of course.

She's just a teenager caught in a hollywood fame, and taking too much joy out of it.

But, she's got to want it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 16, 2007)

*people.com*

*FRIDAY FEBRUARY 16, 2007 04:20 PM EST*

Britney Spears checked into a rehab facility and then abruptly checked out, a source confirms to PEOPLE.

Spears, 25, checked herself into Eric Clapton's Crossroads Centre in Antigua "two or three days ago" but left after just one day and headed to Florida, the source tells PEOPLE.

TV's _Extra_ first reported that the singer had entered a treatment facility. TMZ.com later reported that she checked out less than 24 hours later.

Spears has been a nightlife fixture ever since filing for divorce from Kevin Federline in November.

On Tuesday, her former personal assistant, Felicia Culotta, wrote in a letter to Hollywood.com's That Other Blog that Spears's friends and family were trying to get her help, but were not having much luck.

"There's just so much you can do to help a person," Culotta wrote. "I cannot convince her in ANY way to love herself. ... I cannot save her from herself, nor can I commit her to any type of treatment program against her wishes and will. I am throwing my hands up and realizing that I am helpless over another."

That was not the first sign that those around her were concerned. In January, Rudolph told _USA Today_ that Spears realized her behavior had been harming her image. "She understands what's going on right now, and she calls it her 'rocky moment,' " he said. "Britney knows exactly what she needs to do."

Spears herself later wrote in a letter to fans on her Web site, "If I were you I'd be unhappy too if I had to read what I've been reading every day. But trust me, I get it. I know I've been far from perfect and the media has had a lot of fun exaggerating my every move."


----------



## michal_cohen (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks for posting


----------



## michal_cohen (Feb 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't decide if she's really that pitiful or if she is just acting this way to get publicity. Either way, I just feel bad for her kids. ditto


----------



## Saje (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree... I cant think about her anymore without thinking of the kids and what it will do to them. I feel bad because even if she does change for the better, these things are out and the taunting wrath of kids is just hard to get around...


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now that her kids have been brought into this world, my only concern now is for them. Britney for whatever reason just cannot get it together, and all these people around her only enable that destructive behavior. 
I just cringe when I think about those poor babies going to school one day and some mischievious kids show them a picture of mommy's undignified "missy" off the internet. It is just not in the natural order of things for children to be the bearers of stability in the family home, the parents are supposed to be the ones doing that...but I see that's not going to happen here if Britney keeps it up.

I agree with Noxious and Whitney.

I can only imagine what those kids are going to go through as they get older, and it's definitely not going to be pretty.

Like everyone else, I thought she was going to clean up her act once she got away from Kevin, but I guess that's not the case. The sad part is that he's not getting a whole lot of bad press right now, and here you have Britney inadvertently flashing her cooch for the cameras, partying every night, checking into rehab, etc. etc.

Everyday she makes that ****** look more and more angelic.

Makes me wonder.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 17, 2007)

Sounds like she doesn't want the help, but it's up to her if she wants to take it.

I really feel sorry for her, really sorry...


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2007)

i think brit is going through a hard time and feeling very insecure, perhaps broken hearted about her marraige not working and two kids so close together and the stress, she probley gets f.up to numb her emotions not to mention all the bad things that is said.. i feel sorry for her and hope she gets well


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 17, 2007)

oh of course havnt you heard??!!! rehab is the all new rage!!! EVERBODY is doing it! its the latest trend!!! lol!!!


----------



## lilhypa304 (Feb 17, 2007)

i feel bad for her kids, but i canNOT stand britney now, she could just jump off a bridge for all i care.


----------



## lizpeltola (Feb 17, 2007)

seriously. when i went, it was because it was because i had a $180 per day habit and some pretty bad health issues, but now all ya gotta do is call someone a fag or go clubbing too often, and rehab will fix it. pisses me off sometimes


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 17, 2007)

Don't blame you Lilhypa. I hate to be crass, but I would go so far as to say that she's unfit to be a mother.

This is solely my opinion, but I think she jumped into getting married and having those kids a little too quickly.

I figured something was up when she got married the first time in Vegas...

Even that was strange.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 17, 2007)

she's a mess !!!i use to love her ..


----------



## ivette (Feb 17, 2007)

B.S. has to take responsibilty for her own actions and want to change


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 19, 2007)

why she did it

Apparently she told the pap. to "Go **** YOURSELF" the first time they ask her why she's doing it. The second time was "Because of you.". 

She really fed up with people always talking about her about every little thing from her hair to her clothes etc. fake tabloids...paparazzi on her a$$ all the time....her divorce with kevin she was with him 2 years and within those 2 years she was pregnant back to back...and now there divorced.Shes going through a hard time right now with everything that happening right now so shaving her head was a therapeutic thing for her....

so this is a new start for britney hope she gets on track!....

Justin Comments on Britney Being Bald

A day after the shocking news of Britney Spears shaving her head, we catch Justin Timberlake in West Hollywood. We asked him what his thoughts were on the situation. 

One of our photographers asked him "Justin, did you hear about Britney shaving her head? What do you think about this?" He looked sort of sad or depressed once asked and as he was walking there was silence. After about 2 minutes of silence Justin said, "It was a smart choice, she is starting over, cleaning herself up. It was something you wouldn't expect most people to do, so she is taking a chance."

His face was sort of concerned looking. Then someone asked:

"Justin how do you think she looks? Many people are having rude comments about it." Justin said, "She looks amazing, very GI-Jane, she can pull off anything."

We are guessing Justin knew about this long before we mentioned it. We are behind Britney, lets hope this is a new start for her. Justin on the other hand, we are glad he is supportive of Britney for a change.


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 19, 2007)

wow very interesting, wish they had a video of this


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 19, 2007)

Everything about her situation is sad


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree that she has alot of stress in her life, maybe that was a way for her to feel that she was getting rid of some of that. That was cool of Justin to say, though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 19, 2007)

She did that because she is going through too much crap at the moment and snapped. I dont think it was a planned thing and she wanted to be liberated. If she really wants privacy she shouldnt dp stuff that will attract attention and i dont care who disagrees with that. There are other celebs that we dont even hear or see and they are pretty famous. She needs better people in her life.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 19, 2007)

I know she doesnt want press on her ass all the time...and shaving her head is really going to attract them....but either way she will have press no matter what!....britney spears is britney spears shes huge...and the press always want pics of her about anything that how they make there money......So even if she didnt shave her head or anything crazy ...she would still get paparazzi after her.....i feel bad for her to cause she cant go out without ppl always snapping shots......theres so many other celebs out there that go out and do crazy things.....and when britney does it ever always has to say something about it and thats what shes sick about that its always about her....if the girl farted it be everywhere....so she has no room to breathe with all this press.......And thats why she says she human too cause so many ppl out there do things like this and worse...but she always gets talked about for it......


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 19, 2007)

She shaved her head? I have to google pics of this...


----------



## Aprill (Feb 19, 2007)

She is stressed out and I feel bad for her


----------



## Dubsbelle (Feb 20, 2007)

Brit complains about the 'razzis on her ass all the time. ok. So why not shave your head at home-- *in your own privacy*? In my opinion, she wanted the attention.

As for Justin....I commend his comments. She def needs more support like that...


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 20, 2007)

IMHO, Justin is a classy guy.


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 20, 2007)

Sigh...I wonder if Justin would take her back? Then her life would probably turn for the better (since I'm sure deep down she feels that Justin has always been her soulmate).


----------



## mandy_ (Feb 20, 2007)

I heard that the reason she shaved her head was because they can do drug testing through the hair follicles. If she failed a drug test, she'd for sure lose her kids. Obviously, I don't know for sure, I read that online somewhere though.. I'll try to find where.


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 20, 2007)

i dont know i feel that is deffetnly a good way to start over maybe darastic (spelled wrong) But i have had times when i wanted to be someone new and start all over&gt; She may have done it for the public but then again she is so stressed and all she might of just felt the want to do it. tiered of always having to look her best for everyone wanted to make in expression to everyone.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif IMHO, Justin is a classy guy. I agree. What a gentleman!


----------



## katrosier (Feb 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mandy_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard that the reason she shaved her head was because they can do drug testing through the hair follicles. If she failed a drug test, she'd for sure lose her kids. Obviously, I don't know for sure, I read that online somewhere though.. I'll try to find where. The follicles are still intact though when you shave your head so I doubt that was the reason. I kinda like her bald head , I wish I had the guts to do it lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 20, 2007)

I think he handled that really well.

Kudos, Justin!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 20, 2007)

that's nice of him to talk good about her instead of smashing her.


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 20, 2007)

That was awesome of Justin to be so kind about it.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 20, 2007)

I love Justin - I'm seeing him in concert at the SECC in Scotland in May this year - yay!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 20, 2007)

*Britney Spears Enters Rehab*

TUESDAY FEBRUARY 20, 2007 03:05 PM EST

Britney Spears has entered rehab, the singer's manager Larry Rudolph, confirms to PEOPLE.

"Britney Spears has voluntarily checked herself into an undisclosed rehab facility today," Rudolph says in a statement. "We ask that the media respect her privacy as well as those of her family and friends at this time."

The latest news caps off a wild holiday weekend for the pop star, who shaved her head, got two new tattoos and was spotted partying in West Hollywood over the last several days.

Last week Spears, 25, visited Eric Clapton's Crossroads Centre in Antigua but left after just one day and headed to Florida, a source told PEOPLE on Friday.

from people.com

all I have to say is, I hope she stays this time, and uh, nice wig, Brit


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe this time she'll stay.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope people really do leave her alone, she needs this.

best luck to her.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 20, 2007)

its good that shes going......she needs the help!


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe this time she'll stay.


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope she gets better. The stupid paparazzi already took pics of her in rehab...they just wont leave her alone! It must be hard havin no privacy whatsoever......


----------



## Jessica (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope she stays in rehab and cleans her life up. It seems as though Kevin Federline is looking like the fit parent now. If she wants to have custody, she needs to straighten her act up!!! What the heck happened to her....my sweet kinda innocent Britney? I think she is having a meltdown.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 21, 2007)

Good for her! I hope she gets her life straightened out and comes out on top of this whole situation.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 21, 2007)

She needs to at least spend enough time isolated in rehab to grow her into a cute little pixie cut, a la Natalie Portman. I hope she's able to straighten herself out!


----------



## Shanelle (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww how sweet of him.


----------



## iheartmac (Feb 21, 2007)

Bring back Britters &amp; Justy


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope she gets sorted out and stays longer in rehab this time.


----------



## sweeter1 (Feb 21, 2007)

i hope she gets well soon.


----------



## katrosier (Feb 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *crazy13eautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good for her! I hope she gets her life straightened out and comes out on top of this whole situation.


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 21, 2007)

ya .. maybe alittle privacy would be good for her.. people think fame is good but maybe once you get into it its hell! NO provacy no life ... its all public! i know i dont go out of the house looking my best everyday... just think how that must feel not putting make up cuz your just going to pay bills or somehting and get posted all over the news being called ugle and fat and stuff it must could really do some one to do damage to themselfs


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Britney Spears left a live-in drug rehabilitation facility early Wednesday, less than a day after checking in, according to several reports.

It was the second time in a week that Spears entered a rehab facility and checked out before her first day was finished.

The TV news magazine "The Insider" initially reported that Spears called a car service, walked out of the Promises Malibu Treatment Center and left the facility early Wednesday morning.

Later, the TV show "Extra" and the celebrity Web site TMZ.com said the 25-year-old pop star had left the center far short of the usual 45-day stay. TMZ said she couldn't handle rehab and went home.

Eddie Michaels, a spokesman for the public relations agency that handles Promises, said he had no comment. He would not confirm that Spears had been there or that she had left.

Spears' agent referred calls to her manager, Larry Rudolph, who did not respond to e-mails or messages left at his office and on his cell phone Wednesday. On Tuesday, Rudolph said Spears had voluntarily checked herself into an undisclosed treatment facility.

"We ask that the media respect her privacy as well as those of her family and friends at this time," Rudolph was quoted as saying. He didn't disclose why she entered rehab.

Entertainment TV shows and Web sites reported Friday that Spears had gone in and out of rehab that week. Some reports identified the facility as Eric Clapton's Crossroads center in Antigua, in the Caribbean, but the AP wasn't able to confirm those reports.

Spears entered rehab again Tuesday after a meltdown weekend that included shaving her head, having her wrist tattooed and clubbing with friends.

On Friday night, she sheared off her hair at a Los Angeles salon, whose owner quickly set up a Web site to auction the shorn locks and other items Spears left behind. He said he would seek a minimum bid of $1 million.

Since filing for divorce from Kevin Federline in November, after two years of marriage, Spears has been photographed pantyless, wearing skimpy outfits and partying heavily.

Federline manager Dan Dymtrow said there would be no comment on Spears' latest rehab departure. Federline's attorney earlier confirmed that Spears and Federline would continue to share custody of 5-month-old Jayden James and 17-month-old Sean Preston this month, following terms of a January custody agreement.

Britney Spears flees rehab again


----------



## luxotika (Feb 21, 2007)

Rehab doesn't work unless you actually stay!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 21, 2007)

_I think shes going for the wrong reasons. but i still &lt;3 her_


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 21, 2007)

Psh, who didn't see THAT coming a mile away?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 21, 2007)

This only means she is not ready for it yet. Once she feels ready she will stay, I'm still a fan though, can't wait for her to bounce back up


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 21, 2007)

She seriously has a lot of issues she needs to deal with!


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 21, 2007)

i love her&lt;3 ughhh it suxs hat she didnt stay for long....and guess what i heard her nother froze her bank accounts....cause she spend money on hotels and partying and stuff


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 22, 2007)

Like i said these people dont take rehab seriously. I really feel bad for her kids i hope they are ok.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Like i said these people dont take rehab seriously. I really feel bad for her kids i hope they are ok. The kids are probably with here mamma. Has anyone ever seen pics of Jayden?


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow her Mom has power of attorney or soemthing on her to freeze her accts?? Well I do believe she needs help but she will probably go do something to get paid to buy her drugs and such. Such a sad story I so thought when she left k-fed she would be back to Britanny but I dont see it happening for some time now, very sad


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

well that sucks


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 22, 2007)

i think her path is down darker ways


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 22, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/ext...leid=514379863

LEAVE THE GIRL ALONE!!!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 22, 2007)

Isn't that supposed to be ANS?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 22, 2007)

i am starting to think she is just acting out and looking for attention and pity.


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 22, 2007)

whats that ANS? If you mean anna nicole smith no i found this on the same page that had videos of anna nicole but it said brittney on it.And it looks like brittney


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats that ANS? If you mean anna nicole smith no i found this on the same page that had videos of anna nicole but it said brittney on it.And it looks like brittney the one linked here is ANS - Anna Nicole Smith. I don't get it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 22, 2007)

whatever she craves attention. get tinted windows.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the one linked here is ANS - Anna Nicole Smith. I don't get it. That's what I got too. There were ones with Britney on that page, but I wasn't bored enough to look at them.

Celebrities do get pestered a lot because they're celebrities. They make the big bucks and having someone's nose up their butt continually is par for the course. How they deal with being a celebrity though reveals their character. That being said, I'm glad I'm not a celebrity.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 22, 2007)

The video won't play for me.

But if it is about celebrities and attention, I have a few thoughts.

If you want to be rich and famous, there are good perks and bad perks.

Celebrities can't have the attention on the red carpet and not expect to be photographed elsewhere. And celebrities do get wealthy with all the attention they receive from the paparazzi. so they can cry on someone else's shoulder.

If they don't like the attention, then get a normal job like the rest of us.


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 22, 2007)

I think she needs to quit the "celebrity" facilities. I think she needs to go to the nitty-gritty lock down kind of place where she's forced to deal with her problems.


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 22, 2007)

Just my lil 2 cents...but I don't think she needs rehab help...she needs some hard nose institutional help...


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 22, 2007)

she seriosuly has more problems going on in her head than we know about

for the sake of her kids, she needs to get herself sorted


----------



## claire20a (Feb 22, 2007)

what is she actually in rehab for? Is it drugs or alcohol??


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2007)

Britney Spears has returned to rehab, PEOPLE has confirmed.

Mark Vincent Kaplan, a lawyer for Spears's estranged husband, Kevin Federline, confirmed through a spokesman that the pop star has entered a treatment facility â€“ and that a custody hearing over the couple's two sons has been canceled

According to the spokesman, no emergency papers will be filed as had been planned in the custody matter.

On Wednesday evening, Spears drove to Federline's house in the San Fernando Valley, where she had a confrontation with a photographer who was among a group of paparazzi following her. Amid the commotion, it was not clear if the singer ever spoke to her estranged husband. Spears's mother, Lynne, was also spotted at the scene.

TMZ.com first reported that Spears had gone back to rehab.

On Tuesday, Spears, 25, entered the Promises rehab facility in Malibu, only to check out the following day.

Leaving the clinic "was against their advice," a source told PEOPLE Wednesday.

Before entering rehab, Spears had a wild weekend of alarming behavior â€“ capped by the night she shaved her head.

Last week, the singer also visited Eric Clapton's Crossroads Centre in Antigua but left after just one day and headed to Florida, a source told PEOPLE on Friday.

"She spent a fair amount of time there, about two hours," says a local source. "She walked around and checked it out."


----------



## luxotika (Feb 22, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 22, 2007)

The girl needs help...it's becoming sad...


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 22, 2007)

Please discuss shaved heads/rehab etc in here rather than starting new threads!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 22, 2007)

Good idea!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 22, 2007)

Im not sure why tho

*Britney Spears Attacks an SUV with an Umbrella Outside Kevin Federlineâ€™s Home*


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 22, 2007)

What is that?? She really is losing her mind!


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2007)

i have to agree she has lost her mind..


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 22, 2007)

its an umbrella she hasnt lost her mind shes just sick of the papazrrziii......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i would be too...

LOL.....ladies check out the video .....at x17online.com......


----------



## Jessica (Feb 23, 2007)

She looks a little scary in these pics. She needs to stay out of limelight. Go somewhere secluded or just barricade herself in her house for a few days. If anything just to relax and take some time to think. I do feel bad for her. She's headed down the wrong path.....fast!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 23, 2007)

good idea, now we need an anna nicole thread. lol


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 23, 2007)

click here! then scroll all the way down.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 23, 2007)

wow


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah i was on x17 ealier today and saw that...i really hope she gets better...and those paparazzi ppl have no morals...i think its crossin the line now!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2007)

i saw it on ET tonight. she's outta her mind.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 23, 2007)

I hope she gets better for her kids, But when you are a star in hollywood you should get over the paparazzi cause no matter what they are always gonna be there.But some of the paparazzi do cross the line and should back off.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 23, 2007)

That's just completely and totally insane! I think she needs some time away from everything to get her head in order.

I also think those *******s really crossed the line as well, and they deserved to get whipped. I do think they tend to overstep their boundaries a bit too much.


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 23, 2007)

kinda funny she came after the photgapher thou. lol.


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW!

I'm going to merge this with the official brit thread.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 23, 2007)

i think we would all be pretty messed up too if we lived like that, i think people forget she is a human being just like the rest of us with feelings and emotions...


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 23, 2007)

She will hit rock bottom soon and start figuring all of this out. I hope. I am not a fan but I feel so much compassion for her. I truly hope that she gets the help she needs to make it through life and to take care of her boys.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 24, 2007)

has anyone seen the pix?!!! oh my gosh she looks psychotic!!!! with her shaved head!!! she tried to see her kids and kevin wouldnt open the door, and paparazzi were there to see her humiliation so she went off chasing them with an umbrella and leaving a huge welt on one guys back!!!! while her mother stayed in the car and watched in shock!!!!!i think she has officially topped herself!


----------



## karo (Feb 24, 2007)

poor girl man...shes been a celeb for all her teenage life...she cant be perfect...she's desperate thats all...i would of done the same..maybe worse


----------



## Aprill (Feb 24, 2007)

sad sad sad


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah, but you know the crazy part is no one ever prepares celebrities for the pressure of being in the spotlight either!! have you seen the video where shes leaving rehab? its like shit, even the police have to stop traffic just they can get thru cuz paparazzi makes it impossible for them to drive!!!! its such a ridiculous way to live, and i agree enough to drive ANYBODY crazy, its bad enough when someone stares at you in the street, now imagine 25 people staring AND taking your picture!! celebrities may be rich but its a sad life if you think about it. especially when you cant handle it like britney!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 24, 2007)

My mom and I were talking about Britney Spears (she follows celebrity news also), and I told her about the incident with the umbrella, and she said "Britney is the craziest person I have ever seen! She is like an animal someone just let out of a cage!"






Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah, but you know the crazy part is no one ever prepares celebrities for the pressure of being in the spotlight either!! have you seen the video where shes leaving rehab? its like shit, even the police have to stop traffic just they can get thru cuz paparazzi makes it impossible for them to drive!!!! its such a ridiculous way to live, and i agree enough to drive ANYBODY crazy, its bad enough when someone stares at you in the street, now imagine 25 people staring AND taking your picture!! celebrities may be rich but its a sad life if you think about it. especially when you cant handle it like britney! I know I couldnt do it. I would hate for people to take pictures of me and follow me.


----------



## han (Feb 24, 2007)

i hope she kick the s*** outta the paparazzi stalkers, i would go crazy and lose it too if i had someone following me with a camera 24/7


----------



## ivette (Feb 24, 2007)

i sure hope she stays there and straightens out her life


----------



## natalierb (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the full story:

Music News- Spears' Ex Drops Some Britney Bombshells - AOL News

I'm not surprised at all to hear this!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh well....Im still a fan of hers no matter what


----------



## Aprill (Feb 27, 2007)

I am not surprised either


----------



## Nox (Feb 27, 2007)

Uh oh! If this is true, the first tragedy is that she has two small children. Ain't no telling what a druggie could do with those helpless babies.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Britney Spears went to Kevin Federline's home last night but when she wasn't allowed to see her kids she started raging on a white SUV with an umbrella. She was reportedly waiting outside Kevin's place for 45 minutes before her mom eventually picked her up and took her back to the rehab facility.

Look at her go! I thought she was just having fun when she shaved her head but she really is losing her mind. She looks like an escaped mental patient. A week from now we're gonna read about the Promises treatment facility shutting down because she killed all the employees and started eating their faces.

*UPDATE:* Check out more pictures and a video here.

*UPDATE 2:* The incident occurred after she left K-Fed's place, and apparently the SUV belonged to the paparazzi who followed her to a gas station.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 28, 2007)

I think she's still in rehab right now?

i though she went to rehab for the third time.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 28, 2007)

I think I'd react like that too if I couldn't see my kids. Her life is messed up.


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2007)

someone needs to beat the paparazzi ass.. i dont blame her at all, she beg them please dont do this and they wouldnt leave her alone..


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 28, 2007)

Her brows need some work, lol


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2007)

oh i read about this, she seems really outta control at the moment and so screwed up


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 28, 2007)

shes insane..she needs to go to rehad..counseling...i dont know..but she needs to come back.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 28, 2007)

i posted this in the official britney thread last week ... your late girl lol


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i posted this in the official britney thread last week ... your late girl lol LOLoops!

that's what happens when you don't search to see if something has already been posted


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn.. I bet she will re-merry this K-fed guy soon and she is DONE


----------



## Ricci (Mar 1, 2007)

Its Postpartum!!!! poor girl


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 2, 2007)

This is what I think (for what it is worth)

I believe Britney is suffering (or has suffered) from a post partum depression.

It is possible for a Bipolar Disorder to spin out of a post partum depression. Perhaps she now has a type of Bipolar Disorder.

It seems like she is not around her children that much - some women with post partum depression do not bond with their children so they don't feel the need to be around their children.

I hope the rehab centre she is staying at will have a psychiatrist available to give her a full assessment. And she is given the appropriate medication that will aleviate her symptoms.

There is nothing wrong with developing a post partum depression - I did with my son - or having a Bipolar Disorder, for that matter.

She just needs to learn how to manage either or both of these disorders so she can get back to having a great quality of life.


----------



## rlise (Mar 2, 2007)

i would be a raging lunatic as well.. if i had a great life and then met a guy.. promised to be good to me. have his kids... career defiantely suffers. and then for him to be that way and you try to get out while you can and have 2 kids on your own all within a few years.... im NUTT up on everyone too! its just too much for 1 person... i hope she works it out!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 3, 2007)

Brooke Shields is reaching out to Britney Spears, who is currently in rehab.

"I hope she's fine," Shields, 41, tells TV's _Access Hollywood_ in an interview to air Monday. "I believe she's going to be fine, and she just needs the support and her kids. She's their only mom, and she'll earn that back in her own mind."

Shields, who suffered postpartum depression after the birth of her first child, says that if Spears â€“ mom to Sean Preston, 18 months, and Jayden James, 6 months â€“ is suffering from the condition as some have speculated, "then it really needs to be reckoned with, and it's very common, and she'll get through it."

Shields, the mother of two daughters, Rowan, 3, and 10-month-old Grier, wrote the book _Down Came the Rain: My Journey Through Postpartum Depression_ detailing her experience and how she overcame it.

"If [britney] is reading my book," Shields adds, "I hope it's helping her. If it's not, and she wants to talk to someone, I'm available."

Shields, who like Spears has been a public figure since she was a child, says the constant pressure of being in the media spotlight may have contributed to the singer's trouble. "[she is] followed every moment of her life, and she's documented every minute of her life."


----------



## Jessica (Mar 3, 2007)

I love Brooke Shields, she ia a class act!!! I hope all this craziness Brit is going through is postpartum depression. She needs the help of loved ones and friends. I think it was very sweet for Brooke to reach out to her.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 3, 2007)

Brooke Shields is a good person


----------



## luxotika (Mar 3, 2007)

That was very nice of Brook to reach out to her like that.


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 3, 2007)

*This is what i've heard. *

The reason she shaved her hair is that she was affraid the court which k-fed was called "immediate hearing" would give her drug test for custity of their kids


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 3, 2007)

Gosh.

I really just want to give her a massive hug


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 3, 2007)

That girl needs all the help she can get.


----------



## lidog6 (Mar 5, 2007)

yeah i mean i dont mean to be mean but shes kinda gone off the deep end


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is what I think (for what it is worth)
I believe Britney is suffering (or has suffered) from a post partum depression.

It is possible for a Bipolar Disorder to spin out of a post partum depression. Perhaps she now has a type of Bipolar Disorder.

It seems like she is not around her children that much - some women with post partum depression do not bond with their children so they don't feel the need to be around their children.

I hope the rehab centre she is staying at will have a psychiatrist available to give her a full assessment. And she is given the appropriate medication that will aleviate her symptoms.

There is nothing wrong with developing a post partum depression - I did with my son - or having a Bipolar Disorder, for that matter.

She just needs to learn how to manage either or both of these disorders so she can get back to having a great quality of life.

I am starting to think this too. I read an article where a person that works at her rehab said he thinks she has post-partum or is bipolar, but thinks postpartum is most likely, and that is why she was drinking a lot, to deal with it. I really think she has something mentally wrong, maybe rehab isnt the right thing, but she may need medication and a good psychiatrist to help her feel ok again. She is also supposedly reading Brooke Shields book on postpartum at Promises.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 6, 2007)

I heard on the radio and at the superficial that she attempted suicide this weekend. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 6, 2007)

I heard that too Sherryann but i dont really believe it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I heard on the radio and at the superficial that she attempted suicide this weekend. Has anyone else heard this? Yeah Britain reported that. It seems really farfetched, it said she was saying she was the anti-Christ, and wrote 666 on her head also. Then tried to kill herself with the bedsheets. I think it's a stupid rumor, unless eventually it comes out and is proved to be true, I dont believe it.


----------



## 510 (Mar 9, 2007)

i can't beleive she chopped off all of her hair. i think she did to do pass a drug test so her kids wouldn't get took away


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah Britain reported that. It seems really farfetched, it said she was saying she was the anti-Christ, and wrote 666 on her head also. Then tried to kill herself with the bedsheets. I think it's a stupid rumor, unless eventually it comes out and is proved to be true, I dont believe it. Yep...but then again, with Britney Spears, we never really know what to expect anymore!


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 9, 2007)

Sympatico/MSN Video

Aw Kellys being sweet.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2007)

Britney Spears and Kevin Federline reached a divorce settlement Thursday, PEOPLE has learned.

After a five-hour session with Federline and his attorney Mark Vincent Kaplan and Spears and her representatives, "the parties signed a global settlement on all issues of their marriage and the custody of the children," Kaplan's spokesman Michael Sands tells PEOPLE.

The deal, worked out in the Los Angeles offices of Spears's attorney Laura Wasser, comes just days after Spears left rehab on March 20. The terms were not revealed.

Spears and Federline wed in September 2004 in a surprise ceremony and soon settled into a Malibu mansion.

The couple had two sons, Sean Preston in September 2005 and Jayden James almost a exactly a year later.

Not long after their second son was born, trouble signs appeared in their marriage, with Spears missing many of Federline's promotional appearances for his poorly received hip-hop album _Playing With Fire_.

Spears filed for divorce on Nov. 7, 2006, citing irreconcilable differences. In a temporary agreement, Spears had custody of the boys with three days of visitation for Federline.

Britney began months of hard-partying in New York, Miami, Las Vegas and Los Angeles, hooking up for a time with Paris Hilton. spears initially defending her partying as long-overdue fun, but by January, her manager acknowledged she was having a rocky moment.

After a wild weekend in which she shaved her head, Spears entered rehab at Promises in Malibu, where she stayed for about four weeks. Federline, who watched the boys during her treatment, declined to return custody to Spears until he was satisfied with her follow-through to rehab, a source says.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2007)

Hmmmm....I wonder what they settled on. Like is he getting full custody and how much of HER money is he getting


----------



## Aprill (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmmm....I wonder what they settled on. Like is he getting full custody and how much of HER money is he getting aint no telling


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

i dont think he's gonna get that much money but he prob will try and take the kids from her now.


----------



## daer0n (May 3, 2007)

We showed you a blurry look at Britney's San Diego performance as soon as we possibly could last night, but here's a little clearer view of what went down. As we mentioned, she was on stage for under 20 minutes, performing 5 songs (nothing new). I'm going to really try and reserve judgment on what little video I have seen (check out a little bit of it here and here), but I think it's safe to say that things are still a wee bit rusty. That's all to be expected, of course. All accounts say that she lip synced the whole way, to be fair though, that's pretty much always been her MO. 



Britney's got at least three more House of Blues shows lined up -- Tonight in Anaheim, tomorrow on the Sunset Strip and Sunday in Las Vegas. It'll be interesting to see how she improves as she gets her performing legs back. If any of you are going, definitely tell us how it goes! There's a ton more pics of her dancing her tail off, so just





































[click on the thumbs to see full size]
Britney Back on Stage! Lip Syncing with Passion! | POPSUGAR - Celebrity Gossip &amp; News.


----------



## dcole710 (May 3, 2007)

well good for her i guess. i hope she's getting everything back on track, for good this time.


----------



## Saje (May 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well good for her i guess. i hope she's getting everything back on track, for good this time. I second that.
I'm not even gonna make a big deal about the lipsyncing since it is an industry practice that alot of artists do.


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well good for her i guess. i hope she's getting everything back on track, for good this time.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (May 6, 2007)

She hasnt always lip synced. But yeah alot of people do do it. Shes still getting back in the grovve! &amp; im loving the outfits she had. Im glad everythings getting better with her life.


----------



## luxotika (May 6, 2007)

Maybe if she were a better singer, she wouldn't have to do all that dancing and lip synch. I am glad she has her poop in a group now though.


----------



## CellyCell (May 6, 2007)

People spent like $150 per ticket - however much. Insane, and I would NEVER spend that much for a lipsynching, 10 min show.

Ugh, she's a petpeeve of mine. Haha, sorry.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 6, 2007)

I know I would have found it to be a waste of money, to just see someone lipsynch for only five songs.


----------



## XkrissyX (May 6, 2007)

Ummmm she needs to work on her outfit. She still looks TRASH to me !.hhaha I dont know whats up with her Bra and skirt outfit.


----------



## -KT- (May 6, 2007)

Most reviews of the shows said they were awful and she stole all the choreography she "taught" her dancers from her ex dance coach. I used to be a closet Briney fan but I don't know anymore.


----------



## glamadelic (May 7, 2007)

I can't believe I used to like her. Okay well, her first two songs. W/E!


----------



## farris2 (May 8, 2007)

she really needs to get it together...does her ex have custody of her boys?


----------



## Ricci (May 10, 2007)

Umm err huh? ROFLLLLLL


----------



## Bec688 (May 10, 2007)

That was something I really didn't need to see lol


----------



## Shanelle (May 10, 2007)

Wtf!? Lol


----------



## WhitneyF (May 10, 2007)

She looks like a little girl trying to be all sexy but failing miserably.


----------



## semantje (May 10, 2007)

whas this before or after the 'i shaved my head' thing? lol this is so weird


----------



## AngelaGM (May 10, 2007)

Is it even her?


----------



## Teresamachado (May 10, 2007)

hmmmm? WOW hahah


----------



## dcole710 (May 10, 2007)

so weird, not a good look! lol


----------



## chocobon (May 10, 2007)

Lol what was she thinking!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whas this before or after the 'i shaved my head' thing? lol this is so weird After.


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 10, 2007)

I think it is her. It looks like her body at least.


----------



## han (May 10, 2007)

lol.. i think its kinda cute.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 10, 2007)

Yeah i saw this and it sucks that it got leaked but these days celebs and regular people should know that everything ends up online!


----------



## han (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah i saw this and it sucks that it got leaked but these days celebs and regular people should know that everything ends up online! lol.. i know right, could you imagine someone following you all the time and camp outside your house to take pictures.. crotch shots end up on the internet and everyone saying eww nasty



well of course the men dont mind


----------



## kanpol (May 10, 2007)

Someone else is hiding behind those big glasses and hat. I seen a tv program on how thay hire other girls to take photos.


----------



## Aprill (May 10, 2007)

wow


----------



## Ricci (May 10, 2007)

No thats her I can tell her smile especially

Originally Posted by *kanpol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Someone else is hiding behind those big glasses and hat. I seen a tv program on how thay hire other girls to take photos.


----------



## Colorlicious (May 10, 2007)

damn


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No thats her I can tell her smile especially Yeah, it's definitely her. lol.


----------



## La_Mari (May 10, 2007)

She's wearing a ring on her index finger. Oh yeah, and EWW.


----------



## LilDee (May 10, 2007)

hahaha, i guess she was bored??


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 10, 2007)

she is so effin' crazy


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 10, 2007)

Disgusting, but at least she was wearing underwear.


----------



## daer0n (May 10, 2007)

Yeah that is Britney, those pics are kinda cheesy i think :S

and the sunglases look huge on her, i used to really like her, now, i dunno.


----------



## Lauren (May 11, 2007)

Haha the girl has problems!


----------



## Princess6828 (May 11, 2007)

I think it's definitely her. What a terrible picture. It just looks dumb - like who does that?


----------



## Princess6828 (May 11, 2007)

I think it's definitely her. What a terrible picture. It just looks dumb - like who does that?


----------



## Princess6828 (May 11, 2007)

I think it's definitely her. What a terrible picture. It just looks dumb - like who does that?


----------



## Princess6828 (May 11, 2007)

I think it's definitely her. What a terrible picture. It just looks dumb - like who does that?


----------



## Manda (May 11, 2007)

Lol, wtf? Even I'm not THAT weird


----------



## farris2 (May 11, 2007)

yeah ewww


----------



## jessimau (May 11, 2007)

I'm sorry, I was really not impressed with the choreography. Plus, the way she was performing it wasn't even close to "full out." She needs to get her butt back in the dance studio and hire a real choreographer. Heck, I created better routines than that when I was in high school! A pro could do a lot better.


----------



## CellyCell (May 11, 2007)

Saw that awhile ago.

Made my stomach hurt.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (May 11, 2007)

OMG! What was she thinking?


----------



## charish (May 11, 2007)

what in the world? why on earth would she do that, well nevermind, i mean it's not bad, but weird, but then again it's britney.


----------



## Ricci (May 11, 2007)

OMG Princess how u end up posting 4 timres inna row ya talented!! haha hehe

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's definitely her. What a terrible picture. It just looks dumb - like who does that? Britney... Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It just looks dumb - like who does that?


----------



## MindySue (May 12, 2007)

Lol


----------



## La_Mari (May 12, 2007)

I don't like looking at her when she smiles, it's uncomfortable.


----------



## Jessica (May 12, 2007)

why would she as she is supposedly trying to resurect her career, release these obviously private photos???


----------



## tadzio79 (May 12, 2007)

everytime I try to root for her I see her do stuff like this, and I'm like, what the hell was I thinking? LMAO!!!


----------



## Mirtilla (May 28, 2007)

I used the search but couldn't find this article.

By Jennifer Cox

May 25, 2007

Britney Spears and Ryan Phillippe created quite the buzz when they were spotted outside Hollywood's Les Deux nightclub earlier. Could Ryan and Britney be an item? What exactly went on in the club? Gossips tell The National Enquirer that in the wee hours on May 16 in the VIP lounge of trendy Les Deux nightclub their raging hormones got the better of them. â€œBritney was in the clubâ€™s lounge when Ryan came over to say hi. Both of them had drinks and it wasnâ€™t long before Britney had her arms around him,â€ a source at Les Deux revealed.




Britney Spears Nightclub Tryst With Ryan Phillippe?
"The talk of the clubbing crowd is Britney and Ryan are hooking up," added another insider. "It sure looked like it from the scene they put on at Les Deux last week. They were all over each other."
*****
After some more reports of a make out session that allegedly took place in the Men's Room between the unlikely couple, Ryan exited the club first, while Britney Spears left soon after. However, she couldn't contain her excitement and was spotted gossiping and squealing with her gal pals after Ryan's departure."Britney took off minutes later with her girlfriends in tow, giggling like schoolgirls all the way out," a source says. "They were shouting about how sexy Ryan is, and how lucky Britney is. It could be heard all the way down the block."

Cue the repâ„¢: Both Britney Spears and Ryan Phillippe have slammed reports that they enjoyed a steamy tryst in a nightclub toilet last week.
_Source: __http://www.nationalledger.com/artman/publish/article_272613614.shtml_


----------



## emily_3383 (May 28, 2007)

ugh who cares. That pic of her made me laugh though.


----------



## han (May 28, 2007)

somehow i find this hard to believe, i give ryan more credit than that.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 28, 2007)

lol me too Han, for some reason i dont see him dating her. I think shes too much of a trainwreck.


----------



## han (May 28, 2007)

i think ryan is so hot, pictureing him getting it on with her ruiens my fantasy of him, so i choose to not belive...lol


----------



## Annia (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think ryan is so hot, pictureing him getting it on with her ruiens my fantasy of him, so i choose to not belive...lol hahah


----------



## daer0n (May 28, 2007)

I totally agree with you Han, i cant really picture him with Britney the Trashionista :S


----------



## ivette (May 28, 2007)

wasn't he dating a woman that was like 18 or 20?


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 28, 2007)

ew, how could he managed to going from Reese (classy) to hm...Britney (trashy)? I think Ryan can do so much better than that..it must've been the alcohol! &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 28, 2007)

I thought he was dating an australian actress.


----------



## daer0n (May 29, 2007)

Though Britney could still use the help of a stylist, at least she changed out of her stained white dress into a clean turquoise one this weekend after making the rounds eating and tanning. It seems as if the pop star is also doing a little reflecting of her own. Brit has left us another message on her fan site explaining what went wrong over the past several months. She addresses going to rehab and cutting ties with the people who she was closest with in her life. For once, she sounds almost clear and level headed, which is a breath of fresh air after Mischa and LL's crazy weekends. Here's what she had to say:





> Dear Fans,





> I just wanted to reach out to all of you and explain some of the things that I have been faced with recently.





> It's so funny how many stories are put out there about people. It's like we all want our side of the story out there as well, but at the end of the day only a few people care to hear what is really going on since the bad is always so much more interesting than the truth. I don't know why, but this is so weird to me. I used to be angry at the tabloids for printing horrible things about me, but now I try to just be numb to what I see. I saw Tyra Banks once get really upset and cry on her show because they made her look fat. We all want a certain image of ourselves out there, and at some point we all do really care what other people think or we wouldn't be here.


To read Britney's whole letter to her fans just 
Dear Fans,
I just wanted to reach out to all of you and explain some of the things that I have been faced with recently.
It's so funny how many stories are put out there about people. It's like we all want our side of the story out there as well, but at the end of the day only a few people care to hear what is really going on since the bad is always so much more interesting than the truth. I don't know why, but this is so weird to me. I used to be angry at the tabloids for printing horrible things about me, but now I try to just be numb to what I see. I saw Tyra Banks once get really upset and cry on her show because they made her look fat. We all want a certain image of ourselves out there, and at some point we all do really care what other people think or we wouldn't be here.
Recently, I was sent to a very humbling place called rehab. I truly hit rock bottom. Till this day I don't think that it was alcohol or depression. I was like a bad kid running around with ADD. I had a manager from a long time ago come in and try to direct me and my life after I got my divorce. I was so overwhelmed I think that I was in a little shock too. I didn't know who to go to. I realized how much energy and love I had put into my past relationship when it was gone because I genuinely did not know what to do with myself, and it made me so sad. I confess, I was so lost.
This letter is to not place blame on anyone, although I do see the world with a completely different set of eyes now. Being in that vulnerable state and taken to dinners and parties with friends and finding out later you paid for everything was a huge learning lesson for me. I think the whole problem was letting too many people into my life. You never know another persons intentions or what another person wants. I feel I was too open and looking for answers when I had it all to begin with. I have had to cut so many people out of my life. It is so sad, because if anyone is a family person...it is me. When I was little I remember every night watching movies with my family and feeling so at peace. Dancing and singing all the time just like a little girl should. Now recently I find with my children that I want them to have that feeling all of the time. I am having to face a lot of things right now since I have children of my own. A lot of insecurities from when I was little are coming up again. It is like we are never good enough.
I know everyone thinks that I am playing the victim, but I am not and I hate what is going on right now so much. Maybe this is the reason for this letter...to maybe allow people to look at me differently. It is like when you are a real woman and say what you feel and how you think things are supposed to be, that people just say you are a "*****."
I feel like some of the people in my life made more of some issues than was necessary. I also feel like they knew I was beginning to use my brain for a change and cut some ties, so they wanted to be in more control of my life than me. I think it is actually normal for a young girl to go out after a huge divorce. I think it was a bigger issue because I had not gone out in such a long time. I am 25 and I do still have a lot to learn, and I am going to make mistakes everyday, and I am sure every mistake I make will probably be on CNN or Good Morning America. I am only human people and I love you for still loving me.
I am sitting here at home and it is 6:25 and both of my sons are asleep. I am truly blessed to have them in my life. Everyday is so surreal. Life in general is so surreal and crazy.
I just hope this letter made some of you think a little bit more of me and where I am coming from. I just want the same things in life that you want...and that is to be happy. It is just so weird because everyone has their own perception of me and how they think I really am. It is so weird how stories are told. There is your side, my side, and the truth. Somebody has to figure it out. I guess we will never really understand or figure out life completely. That's God's job. I can't wait to meet him...or her.
Love, Britney
Quote of the month...
It is ok to disagree with people regarding certain issues. Youâ€™re not being true to yourself if you succumb to others opinions because you feel guilty.





















Source


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 29, 2007)

I honestly don't think she wrote that herself, though. The writing doesn't sound like her to be honest. lol.

I really hope that she's able to pull herself together, though. For her sake and for the sake of her kids.


----------



## Nox (May 29, 2007)

...is there a ghost writer working for Britney?

If it's her writings, then kudos for the self-reflection. But, writing down clever-sounding thoughts and acting upon them are two different things. If she walks her talk then I will truly be impressed.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 29, 2007)

ofcourse she didnt write that. Someone is trying to do major damage control and i just dont think its working.


----------



## stashblaster (May 30, 2007)

She still doesn't get it. She doesn't think alcohol played any part of her demise. It's "normal" for a young girl to go out after a divorce and she hasn't gone out in a long time. Sorry sweety, that's motherhood. Life isn't about you when you have children. It's about being a role model for your children. It's about being a responsible adult. What pisses me off is that I spent good money on these idiots (Brittany, Lindsey Lohan) buying their music and movies. Life sucks for most of us at one point or another. Get over it and thank your lucky stars that you have money to take care of your needs.


----------



## Marisol (May 30, 2007)

Yawn!


----------



## PoeticallyxChal (May 30, 2007)

Wow I remember when I adored her, I don't think this is written by her, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Savvy_lover (May 30, 2007)

why is it not written by her ?


----------



## Aprill (May 30, 2007)

definitely not written by her


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why is it not written by her ? Because this letter is much more articulate than Britney Spears has ever been. 
It's possible that she worked with a writer (or her publicist) in writing the letter.


----------



## daer0n (May 30, 2007)

Yeah definitely not her, she is not that articulate to elaborate a message like that, she struggles about putting together a few reasonable thoughts/words all the time since she is too immature.


----------



## ivette (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I honestly don't think she wrote that herself, though. The writing doesn't sound like her to be honest. lol.
I really hope that she's able to pull herself together, though. For her sake and for the sake of her kids.


----------



## StrangerNMist (May 30, 2007)

I don't think that letter is actually hers either.

Methinks she's still having major mental problems, and I think that she has quite a long ways to go. If the way she's been looking lately is any proof, I would say she's still living in Crazy Land.


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 30, 2007)

hmmmm, if it is her well we should see a change ummm if its ppl trying to help her then sigh, i have nothing more to say!!!

Altho in the pics she looks clean and put together, well getting there.

Im not a fan but she better act soon for her kids!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm not a Britney fan but I do kind of feel bad for her... I mean she was hugely successful so early, and was made into this good girl who was to remain a virgin until she got married and never drank a drop and went to church and whatnot... all the while she was being very "sexy" in her videos and stuff like that. I think anyone would go slightly schizophrenic going through that!

That said, now that she has kids she needs to get her act together for their sake.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *stashblaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She still doesn't get it. She doesn't think alcohol played any part of her demise. It's "normal" for a young girl to go out after a divorce and she hasn't gone out in a long time. Sorry sweety, that's motherhood. Life isn't about you when you have children. It's about being a role model for your children. It's about being a responsible adult. What pisses me off is that I spent good money on these idiots (Brittany, Lindsey Lohan) buying their music and movies. Life sucks for most of us at one point or another. Get over it and thank your lucky stars that you have money to take care of your needs. i always felt that way!!! where the hell are her kids when she's out partying her brains out of her head, state jumping from one club to another???


----------



## Harlot (Jun 3, 2007)

Im sorry if I sound defensive but none of you have ever hanged out with Britney herself much less be her fiend so how sure are you that this wasnt written by her? There are two if not multiple sides to each person and this letter may have been written reflecting on her deeper side. She is an adult you know, she will come across high-end vocabulary. I just dont see how you readily judge this as a falsifying statement and Britney herself. None of you know her and niether do I, which is why I dont prejudge certain things because I myself do not know them and niether should you. Only half of what you see on Tv is usually true anyways.

Im niether a fan nor an enemy and I will not be biased. Until I meet her (if ever) and see the situation through my own eyes and perspective, I wont make a bold opinion. So as of now, from what I see, this letter is to shed a little light to this dilemna and nothing else.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 3, 2007)

haha, i thought that was the official past-time of the millenium? talking shit about celebrities... i mean, that's what they get paid for right? for us to talk and wonder about them? i cant imagine shes in the news at all to talk about her last album that came out, oh, three plus years ago...


----------



## Saje (Jun 3, 2007)

When you are a celebrity, you accept the risk of having your private life in the limelight (as sad as that is with them damn paparazzi) just like an athlete accepts physical injury when they choose to e a pro football player or something. But even then, you only get feedback to what you put out there. She put herself out there in these situations. Comparing her to someone like a Scarlett or a Christina (who got called a slut for dressing provocative to sell albums - compared to a Britney who forgot to put underwear when going to a club) - she honestly brought it upon herself. She chose these decisions, and sadly, she gets the feedback.

All I know is that she better wise up because she may be young, but she has kids and they should be her priority and her... ahem... perogative.


----------



## skylar (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not too sure what to make of this, to be honest.


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *stashblaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She still doesn't get it. She doesn't think alcohol played any part of her demise. It's "normal" for a young girl to go out after a divorce and she hasn't gone out in a long time. Sorry sweety, that's motherhood. Life isn't about you when you have children. It's about being a role model for your children. It's about being a responsible adult. What pisses me off is that I spent good money on these idiots (Brittany, Lindsey Lohan) buying their music and movies. Life sucks for most of us at one point or another. Get over it and thank your lucky stars that you have money to take care of your needs. Couldn't have said it better myself!!!! I second that!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

She's too stupid and lame to write that on her own. Goodness, she needs more help then she can find.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Why does she always have stains on her clothes?


----------



## han (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im sorry if I sound defensive but none of you have ever hanged out with Britney herself much less be her fiend so how sure are you that this wasnt written by her? There are two if not multiple sides to each person and this letter may have been written reflecting on her deeper side. She is an adult you know, she will come across high-end vocabulary. I just dont see how you readily judge this as a falsifying statement and Britney herself. None of you know her and niether do I, which is why I dont prejudge certain things because I myself do not know them and niether should you. Only half of what you see on Tv is usually true anyways.
Im niether a fan nor an enemy and I will not be biased. Until I meet her (if ever) and see the situation through my own eyes and perspective, I wont make a bold opinion. So as of now, from what I see, this letter is to shed a little light to this dilemna and nothing else.

I totally agree^
just because someone has kids doesnt mean they arent entitle to a social life, yeah brit may have gotten a lil to social after her divorce but as long as her kids arent abused and neglected im sure they will be ok.. and honestly i dont think she owes anyone an apology for makeing mistakes she is human after all.

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why does she always have stains on her clothes? i think that happens from time to time when you have two toddlers


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think that happens from time to time when you have two toddlers Yeah, except she's rarely seen with her toddlers. And when she is, it's other people carrying her kids for her.

Originally Posted by *Harlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im sorry if I sound defensive but none of you have ever hanged out with Britney herself much less be her fiend so how sure are you that this wasnt written by her? There are two if not multiple sides to each person and this letter may have been written reflecting on her deeper side. She is an adult you know, she will come across high-end vocabulary. I just dont see how you readily judge this as a falsifying statement and Britney herself. None of you know her and niether do I, which is why I dont prejudge certain things because I myself do not know them and niether should you. Only half of what you see on Tv is usually true anyways. I never said this statement was false or that she didn't have any part in what was written. I think she did have a part in it. But the vocabulary is obviously not her own. Different people have different patterns of speech and orally express themselves differently. It only makes sense that she worked with someone else in writing this letter.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

sooo unbelieveable!!!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh I hope for Reese sake this was not true. She is one amazing classy woman.

*Babyangel.*


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh I hope for Reese sake this was not true. She is one amazing classy woman.
*Babyangel.*

Yeah its sad how they split, She is very classy and I thought they were tuff, hanging in together for quite some time



But as sad as it is reality is that hollywood couples never stay together for very long. (WELL At least my favorite Smiths have gone the strongest, Love the Smiths!)


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol me too Han, for some reason i dont see him dating her. I think shes too much of a trainwreck.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 11, 2007)

God help her. She's so nasty... I thought Ryan was better than that.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 11, 2007)

I really don't see that happening either. That would be an odd hookup.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 11, 2007)

Wowwww... yeah talk about a major downgrade. I mean Britney, in her prime, is one thing. Britney, at this point, is not someone anyone should be dating. I think she needs to really get her act together first.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 11, 2007)

You're right. Britney needs to find and love herself first once again. Be happy single first and being a mom. Once she is secure in these roles I am sure some great cute guy will be drawn to her and form a good healthy relationship. I really would like to see her happy again and shown in a positive light.

*Babyangel *


----------



## Manda (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think ryan is so hot, pictureing him getting it on with her ruiens my fantasy of him, so i choose to not belive...lol Ditto. Whats with the hot guys going out with trashy chicks?, especially aftrer they had awesome women before. Example- Joel Madden (Good Charlotte) with Nicole Richie after Hilary Duff. Ritchie is a dumb drugged up bit**, I'm not a huge fan of GC (thats my bf lol) but come on he can do WAY better.


----------



## greatnana (Jun 12, 2007)

phillppe is hott.. hopefully its not true.. wonder what happened between him and reese


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 12, 2007)

ehhh i sorta dont even care about that girl, not that i did to begin with, stupid


----------



## Marisol (Jun 14, 2007)

Britney Spears is asking her fans to help name her upcoming album â€“ and one of her suggestions is a joke about Lindsay Lohan.

Her official Web site says, "Britney is asking her most die-hard fans for some assistance in order to name her upcoming album."

The first of five possible titles is about the rehabbing Lohan: "Omg is Like Lindsay Lohan Like Okay Like."

Spears, who herself recently left rehab, says the other possibilities are: "What if the Joke is on You," "Down boy," "Integrity" and "Dignity."

Members of her fan club can then vote by clicking on the screen.

The vote-for-title item has the defiant headline: "You'll Never See it My Way, Because You're Not Me."


----------



## Marisol (Jun 14, 2007)

All I gotta say is people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh she makes me laugh.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 14, 2007)

she kinda looks pretty in that pic. Brit does.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 14, 2007)

Idiot.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 14, 2007)

Why doesn't she name her album *Crazy*?


----------



## babyangel (Jun 14, 2007)

None of those choices I like. Integrity or Dignity now thats funny lol.



Babyangel.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 14, 2007)

"Omg is Like Lindsay Lohan Like Okay Like."






WTH kind of title is this? If she called the album that, we would know for sure Britney is a lot more messed up Lindsey.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 14, 2007)

I can't wait for her new album to come out! I know she's a bit messed up, but I still adore her!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 14, 2007)

She's a hypocrite!


----------



## natalierb (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif All I gotta say is people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones. I love that Lost reference Marisol!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 14, 2007)

she shouldnt be talking personally.


----------



## Harlot (Jun 14, 2007)

Well this is odd  Arent they friends or something? Meh, I dont care, but I do like "You'll Never See it My Way, Because You're Not Me." Even though its not a title choice, I think she should consider it since shes trying to make a point here.


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay, I've come up with my own, with a spoofed track list, in homage to her old songs:

1. "I drive y'all Crazy"

2. "Lucky?"

3. "Hit me Kevin...one more time!"

4. "Oops, I did it again...again"

5. "I'm a slave 4 Lipo-dissolve"

6. "RAWRRR!!!! CHEETOHS!!!!"

7. "Overprotected (gotta let the muffin breath)"

Sorry, I just am getting really sick of her. I was a closet fan of hers back when she listened to her agents, kept herself in shape, and looked hot. But now, not only does her voice still suck, but she has no visual appeal either.

Next!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love that Lost reference Marisol!






She should name her CD "I am the dumba$$ that let JT go"


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 15, 2007)

i think she should call her new albumn 'dignity' as a sort of ironic joke. Hey, it works for Lindsay AND britney. LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *natalierb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love that Lost reference Marisol! LOST!!! *sigh*
lol. Come baaaack....


----------



## daer0n (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh dear, from flashing her "stuff" to the paparazzi with no underwear to her fashion disasters and her not so well taken care of skin..Britney does it again and again and again....Well at least she learned to wear underwear



















*Stop drinking so much pop and eating burgers! look what it does to your skin!*






*



*
*BAD hair day? no, HORRIBLE hair day*






*She USED to be so cute!*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, I don't get it...it's like she's TRYING to look over-the-top horrible and flash her panties and boobs (or worse...lol).


----------



## Aprill (Jun 16, 2007)

she is a sad individual


----------



## Jessica (Jun 16, 2007)

she's a mess!!!! what happened to my cute Britney....why cant she get it together??? Is she doing this stuff for shock value???? If she put effort into getting dressed and acting "normal" then she could have her life and career back in no time....oh yeah and stop lip syncing


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 16, 2007)

why cant she find good stylists??? i mean, it wasn't that hard for the Simpson sisters...


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 16, 2007)

There goes my youth! lol


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow. I don't think she'll ever get another stylist again after all of these disasters and seeming to be okay with it herself.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 16, 2007)

God, that was disturbing! I get kind of disgusted when I see these new pix of her. The back of her hair looks gross. Her hair is brown, not blonde, and it's like an inch long!


----------



## xEdenx (Jun 16, 2007)

Save britney.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 16, 2007)

She is one of a kind.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 16, 2007)

Britney - she a make me no smile.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 16, 2007)

hahaha shes so disasterous


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2007)

and another thing! everyone else has seen these no underpant photos... I haven't seen them! I feel like I'm missing out! it's like a train wreck. You know it'll be gross but you just HAVE to look! LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey, Daeron! I just noticed that you said "pop"! lol.

Down here it's called "soda" or "Coke" (when referring to any kind of soda pop). These darned southerners give people dirty looks if they refer to it as "pop"! lol.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think she just doesnt care anymore. Because noone in the media can leave her alone for 5 secoonds. She would be better if they would just leave her alone fore a while.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh lordy, she has gone sooo downhill.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 16, 2007)

WOW this girl is CRAZY.I don't understand why you would go out looking like CRAP??


----------



## James (Jun 16, 2007)

How hard is it to not have your boobs fall out of your shirt, or keep your legs closed when you're getting out of a car? It's not. Because guess what, Britney? The rest of us manage to do it every single day. Even when we wear mini skirts and low-cut shirts.

She's ridiculous.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, Daeron! I just noticed that you said "pop"! lol. 
Down here it's called "soda" or "Coke" (when referring to any kind of soda pop). These darned southerners give people dirty looks if they refer to it as "pop"! lol.

LOL Shaundra, we call it pop here


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 16, 2007)

I know, she used to be so cute and pretty and fit. Now...


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 16, 2007)

hahahahah..... I love it!


----------



## natalierb (Jun 16, 2007)

She just wants attention. WTF happened to her?!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 16, 2007)

She looks so stoned, that she's not even aware of what's going on.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 16, 2007)

With that panties picture....I am suprised there isn't a bottle of Massengil hanging out of her!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif With that panties picture....I am suprised there isn't a bottle of Massengil hanging out of her! lmao!


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *James* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How hard is it to not have your boobs fall out of your shirt, or keep your legs closed when you're getting out of a car? It's not. Because guess what, Britney? The rest of us manage to do it every single day. Even when we wear mini skirts and low-cut shirts. She's ridiculous.

I was gonna say the same thing, almost. She has no business wearing short skirts and low cut tops if she can't carry them off like a lady.


----------



## angellove (Jun 17, 2007)

....... im totally speechless...


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 17, 2007)

poor girl


----------



## KatJ (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sorry I have to stand up for the girl. We all have bad days. And thats exactly what they're focusing on right now. Thats why we keep seeing the same crappy pics over and over.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry I have to stand up for the girl. We all have bad days. And thats exactly what they're focusing on right now. Thats why we keep seeing the same crappy pics over and over. she hasnt had a bad day shes had a bad 2 yrs. Once they take a pic of your vaj and ass hanging out i think you should be careful and wear some panties OR atleast attempt to keep your legs closed.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 17, 2007)

she's taking the stereo-typical white trash look way way way way way too far.


----------



## Shanelle (Jun 17, 2007)

God she looks awful! I remember when I was younger I was sooo jealous of that woman!


----------



## larathevampire (Jun 17, 2007)

I still listen to her old stuff (I'm a self-proclaimed pop princess lol) but I just think she needs to take care of herself. I don't think it should be called "Dignity" - that's Hilary Duff's new album title. I just don't think people should have the same album title - or maybe it's just coz I get so easily confused... lol. I'd vote for "Omg is Like Lindsay Lohan Like Okay Like"


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 17, 2007)

I got a suggestion for a title and possibly career:

Over.


----------



## ivette (Jun 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW this girl is CRAZY.I don't understand why you would go out looking like CRAP??


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 17, 2007)

damn


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 18, 2007)

What a train wreck.


----------



## farris2 (Jun 18, 2007)

thats a hot mess


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 18, 2007)

for everyone who hasn't seen the no underwear shots yet here is the link to it

BRITNEYCROTCH.org ::: Everything you want to know about Britney Spears' Crotch


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2007)

*LOL!!! I've seen these billboards!!!*






Posted Jun 18th 2007 4:40PM by TMZ Staff

Filed under: Celebrity Justice, Britney Spears

Britney Spears' high powered attorneys are on the attack over some offensive billboards that are driving her nuts!

Spears is fuming over a series of ads for a wacky morning radio host in Florida, which uses her bald-headed image along with the headlines: Certifiable, Shock Therapy, and Total Nut Jobs. Apparently, Spears is still a little sensitive about her current mental condition.

*The letter, posted on The Smoking Gun*, is addressed to a lawyer for Clear Channel Communications (the parent company of the Florida station). In it, Brit's lawyer Lynda Goldman claims it's "outrageous in the extreme" that the company didn't take the billboards down nearly two weeks ago -- when she says they promised they would. Goldman added that Spears' "likeness has a multi-million-dollar value for authorized commercial exploitations" and she would be entitled to "very substantial damages" as a result.

Team Spears is now demanding photo proof that the billboards are removed -- and threatening that if Clear Channel continues to ignore their demands or provide misleading or inaccurate information about the billboard's removal, it does so "at its peril."


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 19, 2007)

I think its funny. Obviously if it was me on that it wouldnt be. lol


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 19, 2007)

lol, I see a billboard with that same pic everyday on my way to work on Ulmerton Rd.


----------



## vickih (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah well crazy is crazy..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 19, 2007)

LMAO! ROFL! ..ha..thank you for this. Thank. You.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 19, 2007)

I have seen those a lot lately. I was wondering how they got away with that.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 19, 2007)

Lmfao.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 19, 2007)

yea i've seen these too driving around, also saw it on the news, i think it's funny


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 19, 2007)

She should worry about hiring some decent PRs instead of lawyers.


----------



## Nox (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh stop Britney! Nobody made you pick up that razor and shave yourself bald. Just like nobody forced you to go to Kevin's house, bang on his door, scream, and smash paparazzi cars. You gave the Paps a field day, and now you wanna say foul-out? Cry me a river.

Seriously, Madonna and Michael Jackson (both stars of infinitely bigger magnitude than Britney) have had it much, much worse. And actually, this is better publicity for her than the self-scripted "pantie-less", "breast-baring" stunts she's pulled. She should thank them for making people forget the horrible self-PR she doing all on her own.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 19, 2007)

shes the one who decided to shave her head so she should be so mad it hilarious


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 19, 2007)

I can see why she's mad, but that's hilarious!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 19, 2007)

I really can't blame her for getting pissed about it.


----------



## ivette (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMudPie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can see why she's mad, but that's hilarious!!!



she has to remember, that even though she may not like whats up on the billboards, she's considered a celebrity and has to expect some bad press

once in awhile.

unfortuantly, she puts herself in situations where she creates a spectacle of

herself.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 19, 2007)

If they're going to use her image, I think they have to pay her??? I'd be pissed too......But those billboards are freakinh hilarious!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If they're going to use her image, I think they have to pay her??? I'd be pissed too......But those billboards are freakinh hilarious!! Clear Channel did pay for the rights to use her photo. lol.





She just didn't like how the pics were used...


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd be pissed, but you gotta admit, those are hilarious!!!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 20, 2007)

she'll get over it


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'd be mad too if it was me. But since it's not... I think it's pretty damn funny!!! :-D


----------



## macface (Jun 20, 2007)

hahahahaha


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 20, 2007)

...just look at her face. ROFL.

Classic.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 28, 2007)

LOS ANGELES, Calif. (June 27, 2007) She's already started the process of trying to resurrect her music career. But now is Britney Spears trying to resuscitate her relationship with Kevin Federline too?

The pop princess plans to halt divorce proceedings against K-Fed because she wants to get back together, according to the National Enquirer.

However, Kevin is reportedly not sold on the idea.

According to the Enquirer, a source "close to the couple" said K-Fed had suspected Brit was stalling on the divorce because of second thoughts, but was reportedly still shocked when she said she wanted to give it another go.

During a phone conversation over custody rights, Federline reportedly told his ex he wasn't interested. After hearing that, Britney became upset and allegedly threatened to drag divorce proceedings on for months, according to the Enquirer.

However, a source close to Spears tells Access Hollywood the story is not true, and that Kevin and Britney barely speak to each other except for when they exchange the kids during visitations.

Britney and Kevin originally tied the knot in September 2004. The pop star filed for divorce in November 2006, citing irreconcilable differences.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 28, 2007)

whatever.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

hmmm, no wonder she is dressing like a homeless lady....


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 29, 2007)

ok so idk how to post the video so maybe a mod can help me or just go to the link. lol

**************************************************

TMZ has learned Britney Spears gave her mom a present today -- a lawyer's letter -- and mom was none too pleased.

The video was shot in Valencia, Calif. this afternoon on a film set where Britney's younger sister Jamie Lynn is working. There are reports circulating that the papers are a restraining order, but TMZ has confirmed that is NOT the case. It is a letter from an out-of-state lawyer. By the way, Britney could not legally serve her mom with a restraining order if she was the one seeking it.

Sources say Britney feels that her mom turned on her in the days before she entered Promises rehab. She also feels Lynne Spears is not stable enough to be around Brit's kids because she may have her own "issues." We're told the letter bluntly asks Lynne to stay away from the children if she is taking any medications that would impair her ability to be around them.

We're also told Spears has become super-protective of her kids and is taking back a lot of the control that others were exercising over her life.

Britney to Mom -- Take a Letter from My Lawyer - TMZ.com


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

From what I can recall, there isn't any way to post videos like that. Just YouTubes. Unless T hasn't shared that secret with me.

I wonder what that was all about... From what I could tell, it didn't seem too hostile between them... I dunno!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 29, 2007)

oh idk well anyways look at the link. lol


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2007)

Kevin Federline's camp has resisted signing final divorce papers out of concern over Britney Spears's recent behavior, a source close to Federline tells PEOPLE.

Under an agreement reached in March, the pair â€“ once they sign the documents â€“ would continue their interim arrangement of joint legal and physical custody of their two sons.

"Britney's attorneys are anxious to see Kevin sign off on a divorce," the source says. "But Kevin and his lawyer Mark Vincent Kaplan are dragging their heels out of concern over reports of Britney's post-rehab partying."

Federline's camp, the source adds, "wants to make sure that the divorce document makes it simple enough for Kevin to downsize Britney's access to her kids the next time her behavior troubles him."

Spears, 25, who left Promises rehab center in March, has been hitting the nightclub and restaurant scene recently. As PEOPLE magazine reports this week, she was spotted drinking two rum-based cocktails at Benvenuto CaffÃ© on June 21, the same day she bought a $19.99 parakeet and domed cage.

"She had a couple of cocktails," the restaurant's maitre d', Sergio Cobin, tells PEOPLE. "She was in a great mood." (Another employee confirms she drank alcohol and "left a big tip.")

Spears's lawyer Laura Wasser, says: "I do not feel it's appropriate to comment the personal life or legal positions of my client."

Federline's lawyer also didn't comment.

Meanwhile, the producers of Cyndi Lauper's True Colors Tour say that Spears will not be appearing, after all. Spears choreographer had said she'd be performing in the Los Angeles show on June 30.

"We invited Britney to join us in Las Vegas for the tour kickoff (June 8) but never heard back from her representatives. We still haven't heard anything from them," tour producer Jonny Podell tells PEOPLE. "Of course we wish we'd been contacted, but unfortunately, at this point, we wouldn't be able to accommodate another artist in the L.A. schedule anyway."

Lisa Barbaris, Lauper's manager and another tour producer, adds that media reports over performance disagreements with Spears's camp were not true. "The rumors about Cyndi not letting Britney perform due to any performance or lip-sync issues are silly and completely false," says Barbaris.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, I did... I couldn't really make heads or tails of the whole thing


----------



## Ricci (Jun 29, 2007)

I wished theyd get back together


----------



## babyangel (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wished theyd get back together lol Absolutely not. She deserves so much better. 

Babyangel


----------



## ivette (Jun 29, 2007)

i hope she divorces K.F.

she needs to get on with her life


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree, if she gets back with that drop kick I'll scream.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 29, 2007)

I thought she was doing better, I had not heard a whole lot about her lately. I really would not want her to be with Kfed either.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah right! I'm sure he's not signing the divorce papers out of concern for the boys. He just wants to try and squeeze some more $$$$ out of her.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah right! I'm sure he's not signing the divorce papers out of concern for the boys. He just wants to try and squeeze some more $$$$ out of her. Yup I think you're right.

*Babyangel*


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 14, 2007)

Daimon Shippen is soft-spoken, strong and good with kids â€“ but his relationship with Britney Spears is purely professional, sources tell PEOPLE.

"He's her bodyguard and manny," says a source familiar with Shippen's employment. "They're not dating."

Shippen, a California native described by the source as "funny, but on the quiet side," is "tickled" by the attention from the media. "But he really wants to focus on his job: taking care of the kids and of her," says the source.

Shippen, the source confirms, was indeed the mustachioed security guard who helped catch Spears's son Sean Preston when the singer stumbled in New York in May 2006. At the time, Shippen was working for a security firm.

Shippen and the company parted ways soon after, but Spears recently rehired Shippen â€“ now clean-shaven â€“ independent of an agency. In recent days he has escorted her to a production of _Wicked_ and to church, carrying a crying Jayden. He also has been spotted with Spears at a Beverly Hills hotel where she has been staying recently.

A second source says that despite all the time they've spent together, it is "completely false" to suggest Spears is dating Shippen. (His identity was first reported by photo agency X-17).

"She doesn't have a nanny," this source says. "When the kids are with her she takes care of them and she is a very hands-on mom. Daimon also sometimes helps her with the kids. She really would like to have them for more time than she does but she is willing to live with the agreement with Kevin (Federline) that she has now."

Spears and ex-husband Federline have joint custody of their sons.

â€¢ *Reporting by ALEXIS CHIU and JENNIFER GARCIA*

sorce:Britney Spears 'Not Dating' Her Bodyguard - Britney Spears : People.com


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 14, 2007)

shes so crazy


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 14, 2007)

dating a body guard is better than kevin


----------



## MindySue (Jul 14, 2007)

her body guard is gonna have to hire his own body guard now..aha


----------



## Momo (Jul 14, 2007)

Would it be the same thing if the manny were a nanny? I won't jump to conclusions on this one.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 14, 2007)

http://www.ballz.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/britney-and-jayden-spears.jpg





Britney Spearsâ€™ attempts to get back in shape have gone up in smoke. The singer looked a podgy state as she returned to her hillbilly roots, spending a day smoking drags by her babies in a sun-drenched backyard. The care-free singer looked like she was on a canteen kitchen break as she kicked around in a sand pit with another new boyfriend looking on. Ex-husband K-Fed and the courts will undoubtedly be troubled at the news that like Spears, her new boyfriend, John Sundahl, is said to be a recovering alcoholic. 

But the 25-year-old looked more than happy with Sundahl, hanging out with him at a wooden play home with her matted brown hair extensions. Sundahl, 38, is the latest in a long line of potential step fathers for her two young boys, Sean Preston, 1, and 9-month-old, Jayden James.



 

 



(Source)


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 14, 2007)

I was trying to be nice but one word enters my mind when I looked as those pictures; "Ewww"


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Momo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Would it be the same thing if the manny were a nanny? I won't jump to conclusions on this one. Well said! =)


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 14, 2007)

I think it's funny that tabloids think everyone is dating b/c they are seen together. I have heard the bodyguard story before, heck it was on national news even, then everyone retracted it and said he was just the bodyguard. Shes not dating anyone now is she? Or is she still with the guy she met at rehab?


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dating a body guard is better than kevin i agree


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

well isn't she classier than ever


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 15, 2007)

She wouldnt look pudgy if her dress wasnt a size small. I think thats the worst thing ive ever said about her lol.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't be mean about what someone wears in their own backyard. Her new beau is a cutie. Her wieght doesn't look bad, she's just got a few more pounds on her than she used to.

I just hopes shes being a good momma....


----------



## macface (Jul 15, 2007)

I dont care what she wears.anyways she is at home and everybody likes to be wearing whatever they want so they could be comtrouble so why can she?only because she britney spears.At longest shes been a good mom.


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 16, 2007)

there's too much going around about her to keep up with...


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 16, 2007)

thats the fun thing of being a star

make me a star please!!lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Seriously....someone needs to do something for this poor girl. She was caught by paparazi driving with Sean P. on her lap....Again! After she was caught she lashed out at the photog with these words.....
_"Hey baby when are you going to go on a diet? Have you ever tried Weight Watchers you fat f*ck!? Why don't you run?! You need to f*cking jog you p*ssy. Yeah run, run *****!"_
I saw the actual video of this and whoa.....you can hear the kids crying and whoever is with her was giggling in the background. I can't believe she won't put her baby in a car seat and I REALLY can't believe she would talk this way in front of her children.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 21, 2007)

A child that had no business having children, I wont say much more, cause i know there are some hardcore Britney fans around, and if I say what's on my mind, I might make someone faint


----------



## ivette (Jul 21, 2007)

B.S. just never learns. she is going to end up in a serious accident and her kids are going to pay the consequences for her stupidity

i hope it doesn't happen, but the more she tempts fate the greater the risk, imo


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A child that had no business having children, I wont say much more, cause i know there are some hardcore Britney fans around, and if I say what's on my mind, I might make someone faint




I think even her fans have to agree that there is something wrong with her. I actually feel bad for her and the kids, she just seems to keep getting crazier.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, if K-Fed wants them, his case gets stronger and stronger with every flash of a camra!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

You guys have to see the video...I couldn't link it....

She seriously has lost her mind.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 21, 2007)

what website is it on Manders?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, if K-Fed wants them, his case gets stronger and stronger with every flash of a camra! ITA! Minutes before this she was pictured smoking with the kids right there...Her top was falling off exposing half of her breast...Whoa.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 21, 2007)

Maybe here....

http://208.179.27.213/flash/LERHNV200707A.swf


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 21, 2007)

Supposedly Kevin does take them but she got really mad because her mom went to see the kids at Kevins without her permission.

The sad part about the video is her cursing with kids crying in the back.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks!!!She is a child for sure


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmmm Britney is really losing her mind! I think I'd lose my mind too with so many paparazzi around, I hate them! Can't somebody throw rotten eggs at them? lol


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 21, 2007)

I hate to see her children suffering so much. They seem so scared and,of course, in the dark.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 21, 2007)

This is just sad all around.


----------



## Saje (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow... and here I was just talking about it in the other thread. Lol.

Isnt this grounds for child services to visit her again? I believe they did that last time. I think they need to make another house call.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 22, 2007)

just crazy


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

following kevin isnt any better ~ hes just acting around. u think hes a real good father ~. ah waste my breathe

i do like watching her videos tho i hope she pull herself together soon~


----------



## Saje (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont know... Kevin may be bad to his Baby's Momma's but I've never seen him be a bad father to his kids - whether they be Britney's or Shar's or whoever.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 22, 2007)

is she asking for someone to take that kid away?


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jul 22, 2007)

Id yell at the photog too. They just wont leave her alone. I like her but, she'll find out when the kids are gone, and not with K-fed or her mamma. She'll get everything back together though.


----------



## macface (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope k-fed takes custody of those kids.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow I hope they take these kids from her and let somebody more responsible raise them


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

I live in Louisiana and I see parents driving around with their babies on their lap all the time. I get so angry when I see that!


----------



## Saje (Jul 22, 2007)

That is so scary!

If the airbag deploys the kids are done for






And it doesnt take a collision to get them to deploy. I know a friend who's airbags deployed after going over a big pothole. Imagine if she had a kid on her lap... NOT GOOD!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 22, 2007)

I was getting anxious by hearing all the clicks of the camera shutters constantly. I can't imagine people following me around all day and night. But then again, that's the way it is with her because she feeds them with things like this.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 22, 2007)

omg! WHAT THE HELL! Crazy B itch.


----------



## niksaki (Jul 23, 2007)

I think she needs the kids taken from her, and to really straighten her self out, what are they waiting for anyway? for her to have an accident or something with the kids not in there proper seats? they just need to get in there and do something! no child deserves this, not sure about over there but in oz we are no longer aloud to smoke in a car where there are children. she is so f'd up its just not funny or interesting anymore.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was getting anxious by hearing all the clicks of the camera shutters constantly. I can't imagine people following me around all day and night. But then again, that's the way it is with her because she feeds them with things like this. Seriously. They take pictures of her look every day b/c it's always so weird. If she just put the kids in car seats everytime, dress halfway decent, get better extentions, stop driving with one hand a Starbucks in the other, hold her children without dropping them, carry her million dogs normally, and act normal, people would get bored and they wouodnt follow her around as much. A lot of celebs never do anything weird and you rarely hear anything about her.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 23, 2007)

I feel so sorry for her kids. All that money and they're still being brought up like trailer trash


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I live in Louisiana and I see parents driving around with their babies on their lap all the time. I get so angry when I see that! Really!!??!! Here in California I have NEVER seen that. That is so scary. I even have seat belt restraints for my dogs.


----------



## macface (Jul 23, 2007)

Once again trailer trash.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 23, 2007)

For one, she should have been sterilized.

Those kids should be taken from her immediately! Heck, I can only imagine the pain that she's putting these kids through!

I have to agree with Dixie Wolf:

If she didn't act like such a freak all the time, people wouldn't follow her such much.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2007)

oh geez, she never stops!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 26, 2007)

I posted this yesterday, but apparently it was lost, so here it goes again

















Maybe she's PMS'ing, I act all weird, one day super birtchy and weird, the next super nice and sweet.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not really sure that she's pms-ing.

I think she's losing her marbles and needs some serious help.

I do hope she gets things straight though.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting, sweetie!

I was interested in reading what they had to say! Too bad they didn't include any of the test shots!


----------



## lb07 (Jul 26, 2007)

yup....the girl needs some help cause it wil affect her children in the future.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting, sweetie!
I was interested in reading what they had to say! Too bad they didn't include any of the test shots!

Your welcome, I didn't think it was worth the money to buy it.I did find these shots with the famous yellow dress she screwed up!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 26, 2007)

These are pictures that were leaked into the internet that are suppose to be taken for her new album cover, by the looks of the pics, I like it



and thank god, shes wearing a bra!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 26, 2007)

it doesnt really look like her to me. lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 26, 2007)

It's got potential.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 26, 2007)

Seriously....that isn't Brit. The face looks TOTALLY different.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 26, 2007)

From far away she doesn't look bad. It doesn't even look like her. WHY OH WHY won't she just go away???


----------



## Manda (Jul 26, 2007)

eeeehhhhh, don't like


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm I agree the face looks different but it could still be her... We'll have to wait and see, doesn't look bad though.


----------



## Manda (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah they should have included those shots in the spread. I say bring Britney down she doesn't deserve stardom anymore.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm scared.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, stealing clothes from a shoot... She's been very erratic, definitely losing her mind.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 26, 2007)

The dress is really nice. She's eww.


----------



## vickih (Jul 26, 2007)

the girl has serious problems.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it doesnt really look like her to me. lol


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 26, 2007)

I think those pics are fake. They really don't look anything like Britney Spears...


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, that was interesting. I thought they were going to post all of the test shots. I probably won't buy this now, because they only used pap shots.

Anyway, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 26, 2007)

Well,I've never been fond of her public persona or antics, but I'm beginning to think she really does have serious mental problems, and I would wish mental illness on NO ONE--not even the person I hated most in the world. So if this is the case, that she really has become mentally ill, I feel very sorry for her and for her children and family. Such a helpless feeling,to watch that in someone you love. My heart goes out to them all.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 27, 2007)

how messed.


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 27, 2007)

I wonder what she tells the people around her about all this media blitz surrounding her.

I've seen videos of her acting all sacastic and making fun of people for believing the media - but it's not like she's helping the situation at all in her favor.

She's seriously gone mental - even if it's an act, it's probably the worst career suicide anyone's made.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 27, 2007)

She is so trashy!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 27, 2007)

ughh, she is just so lost... poor children of hers!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 27, 2007)

A day after arriving in Las Vegas, Britney Spears was caught up in an incident between one of her bodyguards and a member of the paparazzi, according to police.

On Thursday morning, Las Vegas police were called to the Wynn Las Vegas' Spa after Spears's bodyguard, Julio Camera, allegedly punched a photographer, say police.

Camera was escorting Spears and her children through the Wynn property when two photographers, Andrew Deetz, 24, and Kyle Henderson, 23, ran up behind the group, attempting to get a picture of the singer. One of them bumped into Camera, who was holding Spears's son, Sean Preston, according to the report.

"Spears screamed in fear of her children's safety," the police report reads. Camera then gave the child to Spears and an altercation occurred between him and a one of the photographers around 11:55 a.m.

After Las Vegas police were called to the scene, Camera was cited for misdemeanor battery.

Deetz "received minor abrasions during the incident," according to the police release.

Spears also filed a report against the second photographer, claiming that Kyle Henderson struck both Camera and, by accident, Sean Preston, as the child was being held by the security guard.

Both cases remains under investigation.

A source with knowledge of the situation said Camera was detained for three hours following the dustup, and then met with Spears at Treasure Island after the singer checked out of her hotel room at the Wynn at 5:15 p.m.

In a statement released Friday, the hotel said, "Ms. Spears was a guest of Wynn Las Vegas this week. She elected to leave the resort on Thursday afternoon, July 26, of her own accord. We have no comment with regards to any alleged activity during her stay with us and will not comment on our guests' experience at Wynn Las Vegas."

A call to Spears's lawyer was not immediately returned.

Source


----------



## krazykid90 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm starting to think she might be suffering from some sort of mental illness. The way she was acting just really don't sound right.

I can't believe, though, that her group would go in and just use the fashion and make up equipment! How rude! If they wanted to do her make up they should have come prepared! I also can't believe that they would steal the clothes. I mean at least Britney might be ill, but what's everyone elses excuse?


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm starting to think she might be suffering from some sort of mental illness. The way she was acting just really don't sound right.
I can't believe, though, that her group would go in and just use the fashion and make up equipment! How rude! If they wanted to do her make up they should have come prepared! I also can't believe that they would steal the clothes. I mean at least Britney might be ill, but what's everyone elses excuse?

It's possible that everyone involved on Britney's side, was just doing what they were told. The crazy lady after all, signs their checks.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not really sure that she's pms-ing. I think she's losing her marbles and needs some serious help.

I do hope she gets things straight though.

I agree. I think shes finagone mental but hopefully she'll get back to her "old" self (whatever that is).
Has she finally lost it? Gone off the deep end? Perhaps.....but she sure isnt helping the media's point of view.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I understand. I mean what if you were walking down the street, with someone like the Britster and your holding her child and someone bumps you from the back! I would have reacted the same too.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A day after arriving in Las Vegas, Britney Spears was caught up in an incident between one of her bodyguards and a member of the paparazzi, according to police. 
On Thursday morning, Las Vegas police were called to the Wynn Las Vegas' Spa after Spears's bodyguard, Julio Camera, allegedly punched a photographer, say police.

Camera was escorting Spears and her children through the Wynn property when two photographers, Andrew Deetz, 24, and Kyle Henderson, 23, ran up behind the group, attempting to get a picture of the singer. One of them bumped into Camera, who was holding Spears's son, Sean Preston, according to the report.

"Spears screamed in fear of her children's safety," the police report reads. Camera then gave the child to Spears and an altercation occurred between him and a one of the photographers around 11:55 a.m.

After Las Vegas police were called to the scene, Camera was cited for misdemeanor battery.

Deetz "received minor abrasions during the incident," according to the police release.

Spears also filed a report against the second photographer, claiming that Kyle Henderson struck both Camera and, by accident, Sean Preston, as the child was being held by the security guard.

Both cases remains under investigation.

A source with knowledge of the situation said Camera was detained for three hours following the dustup, and then met with Spears at Treasure Island after the singer checked out of her hotel room at the Wynn at 5:15 p.m.

In a statement released Friday, the hotel said, "Ms. Spears was a guest of Wynn Las Vegas this week. She elected to leave the resort on Thursday afternoon, July 26, of her own accord. We have no comment with regards to any alleged activity during her stay with us and will not comment on our guests' experience at Wynn Las Vegas."

A call to Spears's lawyer was not immediately returned.

Source

What a bunch of




she is more of a danger to her children than a bump by a photographer, but she and her bodyguard handled it as expected like a bunch of children and not adults


----------



## KatJ (Jul 29, 2007)

I wish they would have shown the real pics.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 29, 2007)

I dont know if its her, but if it is, she looks good. Like, seriously, she looks normal here.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting, sweetie!
I was interested in reading what they had to say! Too bad they didn't include any of the test shots!

I was wondering what would be said too... I would've loved to have seen some shots... Maybe someone will eventually leak them LOL!


----------



## han (Jul 29, 2007)

maybe they didnt post the real pics cause there arent any, i know brit is far from the norm, but im starting to wondering if this story wasnt fabricated to sell ALOT of mags this week, i mean give me a break, since when is eating chicken and getting some food on your dress "loseing it" they could of been a lil more creative with there story and whats up with the dog pooping on the dress, whats that got to do with anything, there magazine sells must really sux to print ths crap.


----------



## KatJ (Jul 29, 2007)

The funniest part to me is how they say she stole the dresses or whatever. Any pics that I have seen of her leaving, everybody seems to be empty-handed.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jul 29, 2007)

i'm surprised that she still has her sons around. i thought that she would've lost them somewhere in the pet store.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

It is her, its the magic of makeup



and some drugs here and their. hehe.


----------



## han (Jul 31, 2007)

i think she has potential if she would lighten up on always wearing only bra and panties, leave a lil more to the imagination


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 31, 2007)

Brit really needs to take a break right now. She should be more concerned about getting her head back on straight, as well as the well-being of her children. I don't think it's such a good idea right now for her to do all this.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 31, 2007)

dont look like her much


----------



## Barbette (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks like a pornset to me


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 1, 2007)

it pisses me off that there are so many single moms out there working their asses off working 2 jobs to support their kids and give their kids good lifes and this idiot has all this money and doesnt even care about her kids "someday" seeing all this shit she does, or cares enough about them PERIOD!!! i give props to that one girl who yelled at britney spears outside a club, "go home to your children, you whore!" and i'm glad she heard it too, except i would have been kicking some mad ass at anyone who EVEN came near me for yelling it, cuz you know the girls who kicked that girls ass for yelling that were skanks too just like britney!!!


----------



## niksaki (Aug 1, 2007)

*Not sure if this is true but if it what the? lol *

*Spears threw bottle, made death threats: paparazzi*

*AP* - Britney Spears threw a baby bottle and threatened two photographers after they took pictures of her leaving a Las Vegas spa, the photographers said in a statement.

Spears yelled "I am going to kill you! I am going to f--ing kill you!," at Andrew Deetz, the photographer who was allegedly beaten by Spears' bodyguard on Thursday, according to a statement released by their lawyers.

The men, Deetz, 24, and Kyle Henderson, 23, said they were preparing to sue.

The men were taking pictures of Spears, 25, as she and her children - 22-month-old Sean Preston and 10-month-old Jayden - left the spa at the Wynn Las Vegas casino-hotel about 11.30am local time, accompanied by two bodyguards.

One bodyguard, Cesar Julio Camera, 37, pushed Henderson against the wall until Wynn security intervened and asked Henderson to leave, the statement said.

As they were about 30 paces away and walking in the opposite direction, Camera attacked Deetz from behind, threw him on the ground and punched and kicked him until security pulled him off, it said.

Afterward, Spears ran toward Henderson but was stopped by security, and then threw a baby bottle at him, it said.

Then, in front of several other hotel guests and bystanders, Spears threatened to kill Deetz and said he should get a restraining order against her because she was going to kill him or hire someone that would, it said.

Camera also told Deetz on July 23 outside the Lisa Kline boutique in Beverly Hills, "I have unfinished business with you," the statement alleged.

Spears' lawyer Gary Stiffelman declined to comment.

Wynn Las Vegas released a statement confirming Spears stayed at the hotel and left on Thursday, but also declined to discuss the incident.

"We respect the privacy and do our utmost to maintain the anonymity of our guests," it said.

Las Vegas police issued a summons for a charge of battery to Camera, the only person cited in the incident.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 1, 2007)

Has the woman no shame?


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 1, 2007)

oh my


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 1, 2007)

I am sure she is sick of being stalked.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 1, 2007)

geez, so classy.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 1, 2007)

keeps getting worse, at this point its just sad to me.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 1, 2007)

he deserves it tho i think lol!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow. Bratney is really losing her freakin mind. I do feel bad for her now


----------



## Annia (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am sure she is sick of being stalked. Can't she get a restraining order for being stalked?


----------



## StrangerNMist (Aug 1, 2007)

Britney is really taking things too far.

Methinks that she needs to be put back in the straight jacket and left in the padded room for a little longer. *sigh*

I feel sorry for those children, really really sorry.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 1, 2007)

What a classy lady! lol.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a question: Has anyone stopped to think that she isnt just acting out but she is also under immense pressure? She (and this is my opinion based on a psychological point of view) views the paparazzi as one of the people who bring her pain. I mean, she adds to it sometimes but without paparazzi, how would the world know what she is up to? I dont know, I bet if half of you ladies were in her position, you would be very angry too.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 1, 2007)

I do feel bad for her, I do. But at the same time I know that if she wanted to avoid the paparazzi she probably could. *Lots* of celebrities do it!

JLo hasn't been in the media much at all since she's been with Marc Anthony. I think alot of these young girls want to have their cake and eat it too. They hate the paparazzi, but they love them cause it gives them fame.


----------



## ivette (Aug 1, 2007)

mmm...i'm not sure if i like it


----------



## caroline88 (Aug 2, 2007)

she sure has fallen off the deep end..


----------



## caroline88 (Aug 2, 2007)

i guess she looks nicer than some of her recent tabloid pictures


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 2, 2007)

I feel bad for her, but she needs to find another way of getting away from the photographers. When she acts out like that people are just going to hound her more so they can get their 15 mintues of fame.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Aug 2, 2007)

Id do the same thing if they were always after me.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 2, 2007)

She should most deff go bald for her album cover.


----------



## ivette (Aug 3, 2007)

she really needs to get help


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 3, 2007)

ok, that magazine is too 'nice' about their article - 'this is why we felt we had to print this article' yeah right - it wasnt about trying to help her or anything else, it was trying to sell magazines, pure and simple.

Her behaviour is erratic at best but that magazine are lying about their motives so who is to say what else they are lying about?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 6, 2007)

More Britney for the Gossip fiends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just in today: Allure editor-in-chief comments on Britney's no-show interview.

*BRITNEY SPEARS* will appear on the cover of September's _Allure_ magazine, but Editor in Chief *LINDA WELLS* says the oft belly-baring singer has missed several opportunities to sit down with them for the accompanying interview.

"I thought we could present the profile as her comeback," Linda writes in the magazine's opening letter from the editor. "Britney showed up for _Allure's_ cover shoot on time and ready to work. She was entirely unselfconscious: She took off her wig and then stripped down to the waist, for no apparent reason, before sitting for hair and makeup."

Linda adds that Britney was "agreeable and cooperative," but "that was the last we saw of her ... she missed four appointments for an interview." She goes on to say that "Britney has long lost her role-model status ... Spears still commands our attention, perhaps even more so now than before her life imploded."

She is featured as a cover piece on "the nature of celebrity 2007."

SOURCE


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder why they would bother to put her on the cover if there's no story to accompany it?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 6, 2007)

She's being so unprofessional. 4 missed interviews?? Wow! And why on earth did she strip down to her waist I wonder?

Quote:
"Britney has long lost her role-model status ... Was she ever a great role model though?


----------



## Ashley (Aug 6, 2007)

I think there's seriously something wrong with her. She is so irrational and makes such strange decisions.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 6, 2007)

why do they wanna waste time putting her on the cover anyways?

DONT DO IT ALLURE MAGAZINE! I GET A SUBSRIPTION FROM YOU!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 6, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds lke somthing she would do.LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 6, 2007)

She's totally commiting social suicide...


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder why they would bother to put her on the cover if there's no story to accompany it? Because all these magazines want to be the one to come out with the best stories. So they accomadate her in every way they can to see if they can get something to make money off of.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 7, 2007)

I wouldnt put her on my magazine....I'm sure there are more deserving people who would love to be there


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why do they wanna waste time putting her on the cover anyways?
DONT DO IT ALLURE MAGAZINE! I GET A SUBSRIPTION FROM YOU!

Me too. Dang! Now I have to put the cover face down when I get it so I dont have to look at it.


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 7, 2007)

Britney In Fender Bender! (X17 Online)

and of course, it was also caught on tape

Britney's Fender-Bender Caught On Tape (X17 Online)


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 7, 2007)

I hope that girl gets help soon!


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 7, 2007)

it doesnt look lile she dameged the other car but it was funny how they followed her into the vitamin store. What if she wanted to go to a CVS and pick up some tampons, the paparaazi would do like a close up pic of what brand she buys. Damn, wouldnt want that kinda life


----------



## Manda (Aug 7, 2007)

She scratched the other car and hit her door into the side of it. Well if the other driver see's this video of his car being hit he can probably sue her in some way or another. Dang, she looks more haggard than my eyebrows do and let me tell you- they look pretty bad! lol


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 7, 2007)

yeh she looks horriable in those pics!!

Was looking more about her on that site and she looks glowing when she with her two boys, goin to dinner, but the dress argh


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 7, 2007)

She didn't even leave a note or anything like that for the other car.

Man, that's common curtesy and no one cared to mention it to her.

"Is she okay, is she okay?!" Sounding like she was in some major collision. Bah.

The guy at the end cracked me up, "They're dior... we should hang out." Haha, sike.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 8, 2007)

Love how she hit the car and then she opened her door into the door of that car....lmao

seriously though after watching that video i feel for the girl. She was trying to buy stuff at a vitamin shop and couldnt do that without the cameras. As she was leaving it seemed like everyones flash bulb went off at the same time. She has more self control then i would. I would knock one of them out with their own camera...lol


----------



## farris2 (Aug 8, 2007)

whats on the back of her dress? did she sit in fried chicken crumbs?


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wouldnt put her on my magazine....I'm sure there are more deserving people who would love to be there magazines dont want to give it to people who deserve it they give it to trainwrecks like Britney and Lohan so they can make money off it. lol


----------



## farris2 (Aug 8, 2007)

so true


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Aug 8, 2007)

maybe she was too busy flashing her bras and panties the whole time and completely forgot about the interviews?


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow! Incredibly rude. Sad to say, though, I am not a bit surprised.


----------



## Manda (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm an Allure subscriber and I DO NOT want a mag with Britney Spears on the cover- yuck. Allure usually has beautiful cover models and sad to say- Britney has not been looking good lately.


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why do they wanna waste time putting her on the cover anyways?
DONT DO IT ALLURE MAGAZINE! I GET A SUBSRIPTION FROM YOU!

loli subscribe too. love that mag


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope that girl gets help soon!


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 9, 2007)

I didn't see the video because of the computer I'm on. I can't believe she didn't leave a note for the owner, that's illegal! If some one was caught on video hitting my car I'd be calling the cops and pressing charges for a hit and run!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

According to reports Britney Spears is dying to be Paris Hiltonâ€™s friend again. The troubled singer wants to rekindle her friendship with the hotel heiress, but Paris has reportedly â€œmoved on a long time ago.â€ 

The pair were friends in the past, and it seemed Spearsâ€™ down hill spiral began at the time the two were friends. Hilton and Spears were seen going to the club together numerous times, and Spears began her love of stripping. One night the pair went to a Los Vegas club where the pop singer shocked everyone by stripping off her pants and dancing with Paris sitting nearby observing. 

In a desperate attempt to salvage her image, Spears reportedly severed ties with Hilton. But now the singer is said to be desperately seeking Hiltonâ€™s friendship. â€œBritneyâ€™s dying to hang out with Paris. Sheâ€™s trying to get her cell phone number and passing messages to her through other friends,â€ a source who claims to be Parisâ€™ friends says. 

â€œParis moved on a long time ago when it comes to Britney. She feels sorry for her, but thatâ€™s as far as it goes!â€ the â€˜friendâ€™ added. 

SOURCE

^ No clue how reliable the source is!


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 12, 2007)

"you're a bigger whacked out ho..."

"no, YOU'RE a bigger whacked out ho!"

"you lip sync."

"so do you!!!"

"you dont wear undies."

"and you do???"

"at least i didnt get plastic surgery"

"well neither did i"

"liar!!!"

"YOU'RE THE LIAR!"


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "you're a bigger whacked out ho...""no, YOU'RE a bigger whacked out ho!"

"you lip sync."

"so do you!!!"

"you dont wear undies."

"and you do???"

"at least i didnt get plastic surgery"

"well neither did i"

"liar!!!"

"YOU'RE THE LIAR!"

ROTFLMFAO











Owned!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "you're a bigger whacked out ho...""no, YOU'RE a bigger whacked out ho!"

"you lip sync."

"so do you!!!"

"you dont wear undies."

"and you do???"

"at least i didnt get plastic surgery"

"well neither did i"

"liar!!!"

"YOU'RE THE LIAR!"


i can so picture them doing this too.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "you're a bigger whacked out ho...""no, YOU'RE a bigger whacked out ho!"

"you lip sync."

"so do you!!!"

"you dont wear undies."

"and you do???"

"at least i didnt get plastic surgery"

"well neither did i"

"liar!!!"

"YOU'RE THE LIAR!"

lol fantastic


----------



## ivette (Aug 12, 2007)

i wonder what's up with that


----------



## twistedrose (Aug 12, 2007)

They are both as bad as each other.. but if Britney stopped talking to Paris then wants to "be friends" again then its a little stupid. She just wants to get in the limelight.

I do feel sorry for Britney, fame is a fickle game.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "you're a bigger whacked out ho...""no, YOU'RE a bigger whacked out ho!"

"you lip sync."

"so do you!!!"

"you dont wear undies."

"and you do???"

"at least i didnt get plastic surgery"

"well neither did i"

"liar!!!"

"YOU'RE THE LIAR!"

OMG! That's good!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 12, 2007)

Its sad when Paris wont be your friend. lol


----------



## Karren (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww Too bad!! They deserve each other!!! lol

Karren


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe when both of them get their lives straightened out they can go back to being friends, but right now they'd be bad influences on each other.


----------



## niksaki (Aug 12, 2007)

well its a good thing if they dont have anything to do with each other, maybe then they can work out where they are going and get on the straight and narrow.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its sad when Paris wont be your friend. lol agreed!


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 13, 2007)

haha


----------



## Aprill (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "you're a bigger whacked out ho...""no, YOU'RE a bigger whacked out ho!"

"you lip sync."

"so do you!!!"

"you dont wear undies."

"and you do???"

"at least i didnt get plastic surgery"

"well neither did i"

;liar!!!"

"YOU'RE THE LIAR!"

ditto


----------



## xjackie83 (Aug 13, 2007)

Eh, as sad as it is I have more respect for Paris than Britney. Paris may be a party whore, but at least she's single. Britney is a mom of two kids and divorced TWICE. You don't see Paris running into salons to shave off her hair.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *krazykid90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe when both of them get their lives straightened out they can go back to being friends, but right now they'd be bad influences on each other. My sentiments exactly. There is a lot of healing that needs to happen in both girl's lives.

Babyangel


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 13, 2007)

Gearing up for what could prove to be a bruising custody battle with ex-husband Kevin Federline, Britney Spears apparently sought some spiritual enrichment this weekend â€“ by shopping. 

While the exercise is hardly unusual for Spears, her purchase was: a book.

Also, not just any book, but a $12.95 Hallmark gift volume, _50 Truths Worth Knowing_, which she picked up, along with some candles, at a drug store in Los Angeles, photos reveal.

As the pictures show, Spears went shopping with her "cousin," Alli Sims. The pop star's outfit? Shades, a fedora and boots with the price tag still attached.

"If you like 'food for thought' you'll enjoy a veritable feast in _50 Truths Worth Knowing_," is how the 216-page hardcover (with ribbon bookmark) is described on the Hallmark Web site. "A collection of fifty true-life experiences, this uplifting and unforgettable book offers convincing proof that the most important truths are often revealed in simple and surprising ways."

The singer, 25, has certainly been surprising herself of late. Last week, the normally brown-eyed girl tried out green contact lenses for a video shoot in Santa Monica.

Sims, 26, too was faced with a surprise development of her own early Sunday when, after partying with Spears at a private house in Hollywood, she was served with legal papers that will force the former assistant and friend to testify at Spears's divorce hearing.

SOURCE


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 14, 2007)

Not content with just a variety of wigs and hair extension colors, Britney Spears has now been spotted with green eyes. 

The normally brown-eyed pop star, 25, was caught leaving the set of a video shoot in Santa Monica wearing a lace see-through top and black hotpants â€“ in addition to emerald green contacts, according to celebrity photo agency X17-Online.

DivorcÃ©e Spears also wore a large diamond on her ring finger and had her "cousin" Alli Sims in the car as she headed to a drive-in burger restaurant.

After chowing down it was a change of clothes at the Beverly Wilshire hotel before the duo hit a party at Winston's.

Sims has recently tried to launch her own music career through her Web site and, despite rumblings that she and Spears had suffered a falling out, things seemed well patched up between them.

SOURCE


----------



## KatJ (Aug 14, 2007)

Makes you wonder what the chick really looks like when all the fake stuff is off.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 14, 2007)

I feel so bad for her that she can't do something as simple as wear colored contacts without it being publised all over the place.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Aug 14, 2007)

I think she would look really nice with green eyes with her brown hair.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 14, 2007)

lol, i don't mind if she wants to wear nice contacts =) as long as shes not being a total ditz.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

I think she's pretty with green eyes and dark hair.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 16, 2007)

And now, for his next magic trick â€“ Criss Angel makes Britney Spears appear by his side. 

The _Mindfreak_ star hit the town late Wednesday night with the pop star in Los Angeles, with Angel hooking up with Spears and her friends at Cravings Restaurant in West Hollywood. The two were spotted driving around together in his Rolls-Royce, then later photographed entering The Tower-Beverly Hills hotel.

Spears, 25, became the latest celebrity seen with the Las Vegas illusionist, 39, who previously has been linked to Minnie Driver, Paris Hilton and, most recently, Cameron Diaz.

Spears and Angel have something in common: messy divorces.

Spears is tangling with ex-husband Kevin Federline over custody of their two young sons, with Federline subpoenaing several people in Spears's inner-circle, including her close friend, an assistant and a bodyguard.

Angel is clashing with his estranged wife, the New York-based Joanne Sarantakos, who claims the she was forced to keep their marriage secret in order to improve his sex appeal among women â€“ an allegation Angel vehemently denies.

The divorce is still in the New York courts.

SOURCE


----------



## Aprill (Aug 16, 2007)

yuck and blahhhh


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

I think she looks hot!!!!!!! But there might be a bit of photoshop done.



By the way, she skipped out on the interview again.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 16, 2007)

Haha. I heard about that.

She looks alright. I just see 'crazy' when I see her.

The hair, unfortunately, looks so fake. :S


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 16, 2007)

_She looks good... but looks can be misleading.



_


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 16, 2007)

She does look gorgeous.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 16, 2007)

She looks incredibly bored tbh.


----------



## marinasmith (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice wig, Brit LOL

She looks very pretty and CLEAN in those pics.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm disappointed that she didn't do the shoot with her natural hair.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, I keep thinking that too. I wanna see her short hair.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm disappointed that she didn't do the shoot with her natural hair.



I dont think it would have been a nice site to look at, Here is the cover, I think its sexy


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Aug 16, 2007)

She looks gorgeous. I still havent found out what the lip color is. But they said she did the photoshoot just fine no problems at all


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

For some reason I find Cris very sexy!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks gorgeous. I still havent found out what the lip color is. But they said she did the photoshoot just fine no problems at all Yeah, the only thing that went wrong was that she didnt show up for the interview. She cancelled 4 times and finally decided to not do it at all.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, maybe it's just me, but I think she'd look equally as "alluring" with short hair. She went and got it cut, why is she hiding it now?

I mean, everytime you see her she's either wearing a wig or a hat or a bandana. Wtf? It's not like she's lost her hair to cancer or something - it's just short!

There are alot of sexy short haired women out there!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, she does look pretty good there! I truly hope she comes to grips with things ASAP!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 16, 2007)

hmm so do i, i dunno wat it is tho


----------



## flaunt-it (Aug 16, 2007)

i agree with the "yuck &amp; blah" statement.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks incredibly bored tbh. *Yep. I was thinking the same thing. *


----------



## Manda (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks good, probably photoshopped alot. I like her with dark hair, it's a wig but the color looks great on her!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For some reason I find Cris very sexy! Me too!!


----------



## Barbette (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She looks incredibly bored tbh. I think she always looks like that in pictures because she has not much of a personality and thus, zero sex appeal.
The pictures are majestically photoshopped, sigh. Is this a homage to Kate Winslet's early 90s CK ads? This is obviously not what Britney Spears' body looks like ... oh why am I even replying, everybody knows this...


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 17, 2007)

Criss Angel is helping prepare Britney Spears for a possible MTV Video Music Awards performance, and their relationship is purely professional, the illusionist tells PEOPLE exclusively. 

"It's amazing what people think," Angel said Friday. "We're not together. Her manager is my manager, and I'm helping with one of her shows. I'm helping with her appearance on MTV."

Rumors flew after the Las Vegas-based Angel, 39, was spotted with Spears, 25, in Los Angeles in recent days, meeting with her and her friends at a restaurant and going with her into a hotel.

Acknowledging the Wednesday night dinner he and Spears shared at Cravings in West Hollywood, Angel said, "Yes, I'm here working on some stuff, and we went to that restaurant with 10 people."

Says Angel: "We were talking about how she wants to do something more with the [awards] show, and about me helping out and hoping to work with her on doing something to make her MTV appearance more innovative."

Spears has been in talks to perform at the Sept. 9 show at the Palms Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas. Neither MTV nor Spears's reps have confirmed whether she'll appear.

"It's amazing how you can't do anything now without people making up stuff," adds Angel.

SOURCE - PEOPLE.COM


----------



## Manda (Aug 17, 2007)

Well maybe they shouldn't do stuff that gets people talking and starting rumors! derrrrr derrrr


----------



## Harlot (Aug 17, 2007)

But Manda, he IS helping her out with her performance so of course they need some form of communication and what better way to discuss in person? Pfft, I know he isnt with her for sure. Its Criss Angel, not a hillbilly.


----------



## KaseyB (Aug 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha. I heard about that.
She looks alright. I just see 'crazy' when I see her.

The hair, unfortunately, looks so fake. :S

Funny because everytime I see her I think "Psycho B*tch" too. Not a good thing when thats the first thought that pops into my head whenever I see her. Have you seen the video of her really angry at the Papparazi that there was this one papparazi guy filming her while she got into her car to drive away and she rolled down her window while slowly driving off to say "hey dude you every heard of weigh watchers you fat f*ck", Why don't you get a real job pus*y, Yeah Run b*tch run... I couldn't believe my ears and eyes when I saw that video and heard her say those things to that papparazi. Fricken CRAZY!!!!!
 




*video no longer available*


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

She looks good, but probably mostly due to photo shop


----------



## mayyami (Aug 18, 2007)

whoa, she looks awesome!!! At least this is ONE set of decent photos we can not bash.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 18, 2007)

maybe the two 'freaks' belong together anyway?


----------



## babyangel (Aug 18, 2007)

Its sad the position Britney has everyone in lately. I hope she gets her life together.

*Babyangel *


----------



## babyangel (Aug 18, 2007)

Britney looks great in the pics. Hope she gets her life in oder.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 18, 2007)

She's obviously been stretched in a couple of thos epics. I dunno, I really think she needs to finish sorting herself out before she comes back into the public eye again.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 18, 2007)

No interview, but she'll take pics?? What a weirdo. I must say, this is the best I've seen her look. I'm sure photoshop was required! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 18, 2007)

Those pics are VERY photoshopped. But the photoshopper did a great job. Unfortunately, everyone knows what Britney looks like, and this is not it. lol.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 18, 2007)

Isn't this sad? Two people can't have lunch or do business together and people are so quick to make them into a couple.


----------



## Shanelle (Aug 19, 2007)

LOL Chris Angel sure gets around.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 19, 2007)

I feel bad for celebrities. People genuinely CARE about who they eat with, when they sneeze, if their kids are crying, etc. It's your life under a microscope...it would drive me insane.


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Shanelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Chris Angel sure gets around. lol


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 19, 2007)

Could looks a lot worse, I guess. I mean her "craving for a burger and short-shorts" face ain't helping the photo much. But better than her greasy weave that didn't suit her at all, imo.
















She just reminds me of...





I bet you his hair is trademarked -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 19, 2007)

At least she has her mouth closed in this picture! lol! I agree that it does look better than the weave she had.

The Donald Trump comparison is cracking me up!!!


----------



## Lia (Aug 19, 2007)

She looks cute


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 19, 2007)

She looks better without those ugly extensions.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2007)

She does look much better...


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 19, 2007)

She looks 20 years older! It does look better than that ugly weave though, and healthy. Not liking whatever color she's going for with it htough.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 19, 2007)

she looks happy i m glad


----------



## Kathy (Aug 19, 2007)

I think it looks kind of cute!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 19, 2007)

Better...


----------



## farris2 (Aug 19, 2007)

If that's Britney then gross....she needs to put that dark wig back on.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 19, 2007)

Much better without that ratty wig! If you shave your damn head, don't be a loser and chicken out and wear a damn wig!


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 19, 2007)

hahaha

well she look awww diffrent


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Aug 19, 2007)

_I think it's an improvement._


----------



## KellyB (Aug 19, 2007)

Her hair is not pretty at all, but it's better than the ugly wigs which we know are fake.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

Well.....she does look like The Donald but it's better than looking like roadkill.


----------



## Nox (Aug 19, 2007)

Well now it's at a length where maybe she can actually do something with it. But it's too bad she's already started processing it with chemicals again, I would have liked to see her natural dark hair in a styled pixie. That looks like a DIY at-home coloring.


----------



## Annia (Aug 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well.....she does look like The Donald but it's better than looking like roadkill. lol
she does look like Donald, it looks like he could be her father.


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 19, 2007)

Britney Spears want some penis..

A magical penis for one night.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 19, 2007)

Ewww


----------



## katnahat (Aug 19, 2007)

It may be growing out as this color. Sometimes when people shave their heads it changes their hair color dramatically. She has been pregnant for two years and that will change your hair color too.

Maybe she did color it, but, in a way, it looks natural. Look at the darker area at the bottom. The really light part at the top may just look that way due to the sun shining right on the top of her head.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 19, 2007)

Better I guess....


----------



## jhjodec9 (Aug 19, 2007)

it does look better but that doesn't change how shes been acting


----------



## candaysee (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't like it....


----------



## luxotika (Aug 19, 2007)

I would say better. Her other extensions or whatever they were looked like she put them in herself!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 19, 2007)

Her hair looks shinny and healthy. If she styled it, she could really pull off the short haired look.


----------



## macface (Aug 20, 2007)

She looks weird but her hair will eventually grow.


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Could looks a lot worse, I guess. I mean her "craving for a burger and short-shorts" face ain't helping the photo much. But better than her greasy weave that didn't suit her at all, imo.





http://i10.tinypic.com/4kjfm02.jpg
She just reminds me of...http://entertainment.bodogbeat.com/w...ld%20trump.jpg
I bet you his hair is trademarked -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
lol!


----------



## MixMami (Aug 20, 2007)

Not liking it


----------



## XconceitedX (Aug 21, 2007)

Why would people even WANT to think that Criss Angel would ever want to get together with Britney Spears in the first place? He's hot and she's... well... disgusting.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Aug 21, 2007)

I love Criss, maybe he can make her nastiness disappear....

Wishful thinking lol!!


----------



## XconceitedX (Aug 21, 2007)

Hahaha, yeah.

But if he got with anyone, I wish it would be me XD lmfao... I don't care that he's 39 lol

Man... I wish too much XD


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm sorry - her stories make me laugh.




Quote:
*Timbaland*had his Virginia Beach studio all set and *Justin Timberlake*was on board, but where was *Britney Spears?* Page Six  reports that Jive, her record label, got the shock of their lives when Brit backed out from recording a duet with her old boyfriend, Justin Timberlake and Timbaland. The studio felt that with Justin and Timba, this could be her big comeback. Brit didn't see it that way.
Justin wrote the song just for her. All Brit had to do was fly to Virginia Beach and record her part. Justin would record his part later in a different studio.
A source said, _"She's looking for a comeback, and this would have not only been a huge hit, but something she could have opened the MTV Video Awards with and really blown everyone away."_
_"Listen, everyone is worried. In her mind, her album is done and she's done enough work . . . She's an easy target right now, because she's . . . sick. People like her are sick. It's like an anorexic who's sick in the head and needs help. She needs help. It's sad because what she's got - and we've heard it's like bipolar disorder - can easily be treated with medication, but she won't do it."_
There's rumors that Brit won't perform at the VMAs and Justin and *Madonna* will take her place instead. A label source said that Jive is sticking by her even though they are disappointed with her decision not to record with Justin and Timbaland.
Homegirl is beyond bi-polar. It's like she's doing this on purpose. Maybe she's the greatest genius in the world and all of this nonsense is part of her master plan.
The FDA should really look into what's in those Cheetos. B**** probably eats like 20 bags a day, so I'm sure that's the main cause of her retard in the brain.
I'm surprised Justin wanted to record with that mess! I would think even *Joey Fatone* would turn her ass down for a duet. Dlisted | Be Very Afraid


----------



## rockchick22 (Aug 22, 2007)

o man, i didn't hear about this. thats crazy..i love britney i feel so bad for her


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 22, 2007)

oh


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Aug 22, 2007)

ahh man!! Cummon Brit make your comeback!!!


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:
Homegirl is beyond bi-polar. It's like she's doing this on purpose. Maybe she's the greatest genius in the world and all of this nonsense is part of her master plan. I hate attitudes like that




If she really does have bipolar she really needs to start taking her medication.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 22, 2007)

Comeback? I don't think there will ever be a full on Britney comeback. She has lost so much appeal to the general population, and she will never regain what she once had. I think the world is over Britney Spears, we have better, more talented artists out there.


----------



## estherika (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Comeback? I don't think there will ever be a full on Britney comeback. She has lost so much appeal to the general population, and she will never regain what she once had. I think the world is over Britney Spears, we have better, more talented artists out there. I second that!


----------



## SalJ (Aug 22, 2007)

I think I love her even more when she's nuts!!


----------



## KellyB (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, but as popular as Justin and Timbaland are right now, it really would have been the perfect opportunity if she wanted a musical comeback. Maybe she doesnt. I just read the Allure story on her where she never showed for the interview. She is getting tons of press for her antics. I have heard of people doing crazy crap for publicity, but I think she really is having these emotional problems and it's not publicity stunts. What do yall think? Actually, It's all just sad to see her crack up.


----------



## Manda (Aug 22, 2007)

Britney sucks, she's over and done with, let's all get on with life!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 22, 2007)

I think Justin probably felt bad for her and wanted to help her out. It's a shame she won't accept anyone's help right now, because she really needs it!


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Comeback? I don't think there will ever be a full on Britney comeback. She has lost so much appeal to the general population, and she will never regain what she once had. I think the world is over Britney Spears, we have better, more talented artists out there.



True dat.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 22, 2007)

I do think she is having emotional problems, and I don't think anything she is doing is for publicity. I honestly think she may have something like PPD, or maybe she is feeling like she lost herself. She was this big celebrity with an awesome career, but she honestly started to lost herself after she and Justin broke up. Having kids didn't help either -- that changes who you are completely. I think that she is trying to live the life she once had, while trying to tie up loose ends and also trying to get her life back on track. I think that when she learns ACCEPTANCE, when she learns that she can play with the cards she was dealt, then things will straighten up. Until that happens, then she is just going to spiral.

But like I said...comeback? No. She will never be what she was, ever. You get one shot, and she had hers. Will people like her? Sure, but not like before. It's a different story now, she's a different person.


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 22, 2007)

WTF is up with that face? Seems like all of her pictures have her doing that lately - like mom always said, you keep making that face, it's going to stay like that!


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 23, 2007)

hahaha oh well so sad too bad


----------



## dlwt2003 (Aug 23, 2007)

she needs to get her stuff together and take care of her children. I feel bad for them, she brought them into this world because she thought they would make her life perfect, that aint going to happen


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 23, 2007)

Boo! I would have loved a Justin/Britney duet! I'm sure a sucker, I know, but I wish they would get back together!


----------



## Nox (Aug 24, 2007)

Britney's New Single: Listen Here

Wow. That's all I gotta say about the quality of that one. But I can really tell she tried to feel the music. It's a shame that her "talent" has declined so badly. Britney: Please let people help you!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 24, 2007)

thats terrible!


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 24, 2007)

my computer is so freakin slow! i'll listen to it later, but it looks like she just went shopping at MAC, notice the bag the man is holding in the background, i wonder what she got

haha ok just heard it, my response: No thanks!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 24, 2007)

i like the sound, but the lyrics are wierd


----------



## macface (Aug 24, 2007)

hahaha I noticed the mac too.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 24, 2007)

Ummm...I listened to like 10 seconds and turned it off. She sounds awfula and the lyrics are ridiculous.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 24, 2007)

I have no comment..........


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 24, 2007)

This is very bad.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 24, 2007)

what the..


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 24, 2007)

is she trying to sing like christina ..?


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the beat but not the words or how she sings. She sounds like shit to be completely honest about it.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is she trying to sing like christina ..? she could NEVER compare to christina!


----------



## estherika (Aug 24, 2007)

she a Christina copycat and a bad one...


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 24, 2007)

too wired


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 24, 2007)

ooohh ahhh that is BAD!!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 24, 2007)

omg that is just bad and that music doesnt go with the lyrics, wtf and she is gonna release that oh my!!!

I really hope she gets some help!!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 24, 2007)

i was wondering if that was one of the many phone conversation she had with K fed


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 24, 2007)

But then again...did she ever have any talent?!?!...Seriously.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 24, 2007)

not good


----------



## Nox (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But then again...did she ever have any talent?!?!...Seriously. No she really didn't, not in the classical sense. But now this raw un-talent is so painfully exposed, I almost pity her because she obviously is the only one who doesn't know.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't hear the clip, it says error opening file.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 24, 2007)

That girl is all the way down to the seventh level of hell. No way is she comin' back up outta that sh*t hole...!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 24, 2007)

Breathe Heavy.com - The Number One Britney Spears Fansite With The Best Britney Spears News, Photos And Media

I dunno what the f*ck that was.

Hope the link works.


----------



## SalJ (Aug 24, 2007)

It doesn't work on my pc, sounds like that's a good thing though!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my gawdddd. Come on! She is *SO* trying to sound like Christina!! That is so ridiculous. Christina is in a whole nother world of vocal ability than Britney! That link didn't work for me but I found it on youtube:


----------



## farris2 (Aug 25, 2007)

couldnt listen to it,got a message that said unresponsive script

ok that was pathetic


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 25, 2007)

what a comeback, Brit. yeesh


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 25, 2007)

This made me laugh toooo hard!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 25, 2007)

HAHAHA omg my mouth dropped when i saw that.

And that really looks like like Sean P. I feel so bad for those kids.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 25, 2007)

That is hilarious!!! lol!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 25, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 25, 2007)

That's so funny!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 25, 2007)

LMAO! Those poor kids... They're going to hate life at the rate their parents are going... Granted, Kevin is the better of the two ATM.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 26, 2007)

how funny,but still pretty sad


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2007)

Lmao. "Ya'll"


----------



## daer0n (Aug 26, 2007)

lol


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL she's really brought this on to herself


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 26, 2007)

Should've Arrested Her Ass




Quote:
*Britney Spears* was on her way to Las Vegas last night, most likely to visit *Criss Angel,* when cops tried to pull her over on the freeway for speeding. Brit kept going for about a mile even though the fuzz were blaring their lights at her ass. She finally pulled off the freeway into a gas station where another cop car was waiting for her. 

When asked why she was speeding dumbass used the same tired excuse, _"I was being chased by the paparazzi."_ The cops let her ass go and according to splashnews one of the cops was overheard saying "_It pays to be a popstar."_

Ain't that the truth! 

I know this is awful to say...well not really....but a Britney Spears mugshot would completely make 2007 the greatest year in the history of years. The mugshot wall would be complete with Blohan, Paris, Richie and Brit!

Oh well, next time.
Dlisted | Be Very Afraid

Not huge news, but since this adds to my collection of the ongoing Delusional-Brit-Saga. Why not....

I'd Imagine her jail picture go something like this:


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 26, 2007)

she looks nice from thsi distance n yes stars dont need to care bout law


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol! Yeah that would make this year complete haha.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 26, 2007)

Well at least she doesn't look like a crack whore...or at least from a distance.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 26, 2007)

Lol her expression and the guy in the backseat make me laugh.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL! She needs to cool her heels in jail! Maybe then she will wise up!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 26, 2007)

She almost resembles old Britney in this pic. You know, minus the "I'm crazy" look on her face.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 26, 2007)

ha.


----------



## jennycateyez (Aug 26, 2007)

lol that really look's like her. poor kid's.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 26, 2007)

I think she's getting paranoid from all the paparazi following her around town. She needs to keep out of the spotlight for awhile so they'll leave her alone.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2007)

I agree... from this distance she doesn't look that bad... But I'm over seeing her in hats.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2007)

lol


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG, funny but sad, those poor kids.....


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She almost resembles old Britney in this pic. You know, minus the "I'm crazy" look on her face. lmao


----------



## Karren (Aug 27, 2007)

Now that is funny!! Sad, but funny all the same!! lol

Karren


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 27, 2007)

*PART ONE: Britney Targeted in Child Abuse Investigation*

Quote:
TMZ has learned Britney Spears is being investigated for possible child abuse.
An unscheduled hearing was held today at L.A. County Superior Court. Present -- Britney's lawyer, Dennis Wasser, K-Fed's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, and a lawyer from the Los Angeles County Counsel who is assigned to the dependency court.

We do not know the specifics of the allegations but we're told the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Services is conducting an active investigation.

A hearing in the custody case has been scheduled for Sept. 4, which will be a follow up to today's appearance.

A rep for Britney did not immediately return our request for comment.

*PART TWO: Who's Behind the Britney Investigation? -- Plot Thickens* Quote:
Sources tell TMZ the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Services "abuse investigation" into Britney Spears does not involve physical mistreatment of her children.
Sources say the complaint lodged with DCFS involves allegations of poor dental hygiene, as well as poor eating and sleeping habits for her kids. Curiously, although DCFS keeps these allegations secret, they ended up in legal papers filed today by K-Fed's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, suggesting it might have been Fed-Ex himself who lodged the complaint.

And get this: DCFS is all too familiar with the family. We've learned that another anonymous complaint was filed with DCFS on July 2, but it went nowhere.

Sources say DCFS has put both Britney and K-Fed under the microscope in the past. In February, 2006, DCFS famously investigated Britney after the notorious car seat incident with Sean Preston. Ditto April, 2006 (while Brit and K-Fed were still together), after Sean Preston fell out of a high chair -- another DCFS investigation came and went.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, that's just lovely...


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 27, 2007)

While under investigation for Child Abuse....Brit sure is careful about holding her lit cigarette inches from her Babies face..this chick is so wack.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 27, 2007)

I think she needs to go away. FARRRRRRR away, she is so annoying.


----------



## cait (Aug 28, 2007)

She's always been such a waste but I feel awful for her sons.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 28, 2007)

OMG thats terrible ..


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 28, 2007)

Someone needs to get those kids away from her!


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 28, 2007)

yikes-at the responses

i wish my speakers were working! i can't hear it! but based on the responses...maybe not


----------



## babyangel (Aug 28, 2007)

Sad, sad, sad. I hope she gets it together.

*Babyangel*


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 28, 2007)

I feel so sorry for her kids! Also in Louisiana it is rare to see a small child in a safety seat.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 28, 2007)

Can you imagine what would happen if Kevin gets the kids? I have read he has a great nanny and puts them to bed early and doesnt go out, which is awesome, but omg, Brit would really go off the deep end if he got full custody. But whatever is best for the kids, since we only know what tabloids say and not the real story. Shar Jackson is also saying Kevin is a really good dad. I was reading People, and he said he is just "waiting for the right role." Why doesnt he get a normal job not in entertainment. The dancing, singing, acting, hasnt worked out so far. I could see him as a construction worker, lol. Hey, its still a respectable job.


----------



## babyangel (Aug 28, 2007)

lol Too funny. Priceless expressions on their faces lol


----------



## daer0n (Aug 28, 2007)

The guys in her car look gay, and i agree she doesnt look like the ho in the go as she does all the time.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm not surprised


----------



## farris2 (Aug 29, 2007)

Whomever is the fit parent should get them,Brit is not the one.If not Kev,then her mom should have them.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 29, 2007)

I just don't understand what mal-function happens to people to turn them into such AN IDIOT!!!!??


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 29, 2007)

I hope this investigation actually goes somewhere, instead of being swept under the rug, like most celebrity justice.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 29, 2007)

Nothing about her surprises me anymore.


----------



## mark_c (Aug 29, 2007)

I hope her kids will be ok, and I hope Britney can get back ot track before it's too late...


----------



## babyangel (Aug 29, 2007)

She needs someone with a good example to take the reins for a while and show her what being a good parent is all about thats not Kevin. She is prbably overwhelmed and depressed.



Babyangel


----------



## SalJ (Aug 29, 2007)

haha that pic made me laugh. I love her!

I just heard her new song though and it's chuffin awful!!! I know she's as mad as a bag of spanners, but that is no excuse!!


----------



## Saje (Aug 30, 2007)

So I was listening to Seacrest this morning and they were talking about Brit Brit and I guess its on US magazine as well - she wanted to pose for Playboy and they turned her down and told her to get her life together first. hahaha!


----------



## macface (Aug 30, 2007)

Britney so stupid those kids are second hand smoke poor kids I hope k-fed gets custody soon.


----------



## CriticalXMass (Aug 30, 2007)

is bad when K-Fed is more fit to be a parent


----------



## CriticalXMass (Aug 30, 2007)

A britney mugshot would be my new desktop wallpaper


----------



## Manda (Aug 30, 2007)

She's so delusional she probably thought the cops WERE the paparazzi! They could have at least given her a speeding ticket geeez


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 31, 2007)

LISTEN HERE
Britney Spears's long-awaiting comeback single, "Gimme More," has finally arrived.

The club-friendly dance track officially premiered Thursday night on New York radio station Z-100's Web site.

The song features the pop star's signature breathy vocals, melodic electronic bleeps over a driving beat and a catchy hook that's is true to the song's title. Spears opens the sexy and sassy tune by defiantly saying, "It's Britney, b---", and producer Nate ''Danjahandz'' Hills ends it in a shout out, saying, "Bet you didn't see this coming."

The song's official debut came just minutes after versions of it were leaked to at least two other Web sites, Perezhilton and TMZ.

On Wednesday, news of the single's imminent release, which comes from the singer's fifth studio album, was reported by Entertainment Weekly.

Also on Wednesday, singer/songwriter Ne-Yo, who wrote several potential songs for Spears, told Ryan Seacrest on his KIIS-FM radio show "[britney has] gotta remind people why they love her in the first place. She's gotta get their minds off her personal life and back on the music."

Over the last several months, Spear's personal struggles, including a stint in rehab and the ongoing custody battle with ex-husband Kevin Federline, have all overshadowed her career.

Still, in May, she performed several live shows in Los Angeles and Florida â€“ during which she performer her old material. Since then, the singer has been seen taking dance classes and shooting a music video.

Up next for Spears: She is scheduled to host the opening of LAX nightclub in Las Vegas on Friday. It's not clear yet on if she plans to perform at the event.

SOURCE 



I like it . . .


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 31, 2007)

oooh i do to...i dont know if id just listen to it, but id def. dance to it!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 31, 2007)

wtf? its britney *****. lol


----------



## bluebird26 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hmm I'm kinda digging it, lol


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 31, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 31, 2007)

I Manders B*tch and I actually like the song!! Very reminiscent of old Brit.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 31, 2007)

couldnt hear the whole track


----------



## Anna (Aug 31, 2007)

I heard it on the way home i was like is this brit? its not the most horriable thing ive ever heard in my life


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 31, 2007)

i actually like this song, very catchy and great to dance to


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't mind it, good beat to dance too.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 31, 2007)

Meh to the song. It's something I have to grow to like as I hear it more...

If she weren't so crazy looking and fixed her appearance - then her comeback would be welcomed even better. But Britney is still living la vida loca - so I wanna see how she'll do with press/performance.


----------



## estherika (Aug 31, 2007)

The song is nothing special, didn't even hear it till the end but I guess it'll grow on me...


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing special really but I'm not really a fan of Britney's music.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 31, 2007)

It's not her best, but it's not 100% horrible either...


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 1, 2007)

Less than 24 hours after its official radio debut, Britney Spears's "Gimme More" is lighting up request lines and pleasing fans who haven't heard music from the pop star since 2004.

"From the time I signed on today at 10 am, people were requesting it like crazy," Shelley Wade, a deejay on New York's Z100, tells PEOPLE of her first broadcast since the song hit the airwaves Thursday night.

"Gimme More" was also on the top of Z100's 'Interactive 9 at 9' countdown within an hour after it first played Thursday and at the top of Wade's 'High Noon Countdown' again Friday. (Both lists are based on listener requests.)

Mediabase, which ranks songs based on the number of spins they get, had Spears at 61 by Friday afternoon, putting her just below artists like Amy Winehouse and Timbaland and just above American Idol winner Jordin Sparks.

Part of the demand to hear the song can certainly be attributed to celebrity watchers who are curious about how the pop star's return to music will go over â€“ especially after witnessing Spears's rollercoaster year, marked by late nights out, erratic behavior, stints in rehab and a brewing custody battle with ex Kevin Federline.

But the song, which features the singer's classic breathy vocals, a danceable beat and sexy lyrics, is listener friendly, according to Wade. "It doesn't sound like [her last big hit] 'Slave 4 U' but it reminded me of that because it made me dance," she says.

Still, Wade believes the elusive comeback isn't hers just yet. "She can do it if she, in her personal life, can keep the drama at bay for just a little while."

Wade is looking to Spears's reported performance at the upcoming Video Music Awards to see if the momentum will continue to build, leading up to the album's release on Nov. 13.

"If she can bank on the excitement that everyone's giving her with this song right now and really come with an exciting performance, when the CD debuts in November, I think she could be at number one," Wade says. "Last week people were saying she's a trainwreck, and this week they're saying, 'I like this song!'"

Here's a roundup of online reactions to the song:

â€¢ The blog Blueprint to Buddha's Life writes: "I can't lie, I actually love this song. The beat is addicting as hell and reminds me of Justin Timberlake's songs on his album."

â€¢ Bethonie Butler on EW.com's Popwatch blog agrees. "My snap judgment: I don't hate it! I actually kind of (come closer) like it. The best part of the song isn't Britney 'singing.' It's her opening line: 'It's Britney, b----!' . . . This is definitely a dance track â€“ one I could admittedly be seen singing at the top of my lungs on the Van Wyck Expressway."

â€¢ Blogger Perez Hilton, who leaked the track on Thursday night, is a fan as well. "It's not bad. It's not amazing. But it is very good, considering our girl's a little rusty."

â€¢ Another snarky blog, Dlisted, also had a positive reaction: "It's not completely terrible."

Finally, PEOPLE.com readers gave the track a thumbs-up: As of Friday, 58 percent said "Gimme more!" while 42 percent voted to "Give it back!"

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20054407,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines

SOURCE

----

Personally, and honestly, this song makes me want to go out to the nearest club and dance my butt off. I likes it when I first heard it, I'm I'm only liking it more now


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Sep 1, 2007)

I LOVE the song.I can so work out to this.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see the real vid


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 1, 2007)

I like it.

And I don't want to, lmao. But I do. It's so catchy.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 1, 2007)

I still think she should've taken that duet with Justin!

I don't really like it. But I don't hate it.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 1, 2007)

i hope she really does pull herse;f together and make a huge come back, hate to say this but i like her, but she turns me off with her antics!!


----------



## princessmich (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome video


----------



## Saje (Sep 1, 2007)

Watching that and listening to the song makes me realize how much I miss the old Britney.

I hope she gets her act/life together - and she really should fire all her "yes" people.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 1, 2007)

It's okay.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 1, 2007)

It's just alright - the chorus is the only thing I like.

...it's going to get so much airplay, I know it. Going to be another "Umbrella-ella-ella-eh-eh".

Oh, and let me say the ending is really gross/annoying when she is making that groaning "oooh ahh" noise. :S


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

not bad.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 1, 2007)

I stil have hope that atleast her music career will be back not sure about the rest of her life.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Sep 1, 2007)

Its ok... I don't love it but definitely better than that other Britney song that was posted a lil while back.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, I haven't heard it yet, but I'm shocked she may have actually recorded a decent song. I love the "I love it and I don't want to" line


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 1, 2007)

opps she did it again - sorry just had to say it

I hope this is a turning point for her. I thought she was quite good when she had the "high school slutty" look and sound.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 1, 2007)

Yea not really likin the song.


----------



## Maysie (Sep 2, 2007)

I really like it! makes you wanna move!


----------



## Maysie (Sep 2, 2007)

this thread title cracked me up!


----------



## Maysie (Sep 2, 2007)

this is depressing stuff. Whats up with the part where she talks? she's talking really fast...like if she's going to try and take up time pretending to be on the phone she should at least make it believable.


----------



## Maysie (Sep 2, 2007)

lol at the cheetos and red bull in the sippy cup! poor kiddos


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 2, 2007)

hhahhahaahh


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TheOpenRoad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is very bad.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 2, 2007)

At first I was like hmmmmm but now I like it!


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 2, 2007)

That absolutely sucks.


----------



## Nox (Sep 2, 2007)

This is... actually not bad!

This really does sound like something. I could definitely workout to this! Granted, it's technology that is making her sound palatable, because her pipes are noticeable a little more rusty than I remembered.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2007)

It's ok if you only care about the beat and not the vocals or lyrics.

I'm definitely not liking it. Of course, I've never liked any of her songs. lol.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 2, 2007)

I've been listening to this song for the past 2 days now.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 2, 2007)

I miss Brit circa 2003...I like the song...a lot.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Sep 3, 2007)

i agree bene. i really do miss the old brit and really hope this is her turning point.

fingers crossed!!

I also dl this song and bf likes it also lol


----------



## farris2 (Sep 3, 2007)

as Randy Jackson says..."It was just ok for me dawg" lol


----------



## LilDee (Sep 3, 2007)

I like it


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 3, 2007)

i love the song, i find the video is just bits and pieces of her other videos pieced together but shes wearling different clothing

b ut sigh i love brit i wish shes clean up her act

edit...i guess it IS bits and pieces from old vids lol


----------



## rlise (Sep 3, 2007)

ol gurl wont ever the old britney , people dont bounce back from being insanely retarded. but hey i love her and her music... so is all good!


----------



## angellove (Sep 3, 2007)

it's ok for me.. but i miss old britney


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love the song, i find the video is just bits and pieces of her other videos pieced together but shes wearling different clothingb ut sigh i love brit i wish shes clean up her act

edit...i guess it IS bits and pieces from old vids lol

LMAO! Yes, it's a fan made vid


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 4, 2007)

ahaha just remember you love me because im silly...lol


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE the song.I can so work out to this. ditto!!!!! Exactly what I was thinkin....makes me wanna move.
I like it!!!!!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 4, 2007)

I like it too. =)


----------



## farris2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I miss the old Brit too


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 4, 2007)

i like that song lol...the beat is jumpy and makes you want to dance


----------



## farris2 (Sep 6, 2007)

anything new on her? I cant get to the last page on this thread


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 7, 2007)

*Britney Spears was recruited to open MTV's Video Music Awards "to make a statement," the show's producer says, officially confirming weeks of reports that the singer will perform.*

"I wanted to start the show in a very big and dramatic way, and she's the one to do that," VMA executive producer Jesse Ignjatovic tells MTV.com. "She'll captivate everyone, and set the tone for rest of the night."

Spears consulted with illusionist Criss Angel on "some moments of the performance" for Sunday night's show at the Palms Hotel and Casino, says Ignjatovic, who also confirmed that she'll perform her single "Gimme More" from her upcoming album.

"You can expect the things we want and expect from Britney â€“ that will all be there," he says. "What I've see of it is great. She'll be dancing, performing, dong her thing. That's exactly what we all want."

Spears has been frequently spotted with Angel in Los Angeles and Las Vegas, most recently at the opening of LAX Nightclub last weekend at the Luxor.

SOURCE


----------



## farris2 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmmm wonder if she will show up for that?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 11, 2007)

The performance killed me liking her song now.

I just can't listen to it without thinking of her dance move at the VMAs.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 11, 2007)

MTV doesn't have her performance up . . . not on MTV.ca anyway


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 11, 2007)

mtv.com has it, and youtube


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Sep 11, 2007)

Two words for brit's performance: HOT MESS

I feel sorry for her..

I still got love for her and hope everything works out!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 11, 2007)

*Behind the VMAs: Britney ripped mercilessly*

Story Highlights 

Britney Spears' performance met with disbelief and mockery 
Observer: "She soooo should have stayed home. ...What was the point?"
Jermaine Dupri bought tequila for everyone


LAS VEGAS, Nevada (CNN) -- Embarrassing. God-awful. Painful. Excruciating.

Those are but a few of the words that audience members used to describe Britney Spears ill-fated "comeback" performance at the MTV Video Awards at Las Vegas' Palms Hotel Sunday evening.

When Spears hit the stage the crowd roared. Moments later many were staring in stunned silence. Train wrecks have a way of doing that to people.

One woman dressed in a low-plunging floral gown did manage to eke out a few words. They were not nice.

"Britney looks like a hot, sweaty mess," she declared, as the singer lip-synched her way through her latest single, "Gimme More." "Look at her. She's barely moving."

Others criticized everything from Spears' weight (mushy midsection) to her hair (cheap wig or weave) and still others wondered if she was, in their words, "on something."

In the past, Spears has managed to deliver memorable performances (dancing with a yellow python; making out with Madonna), but in a women's bathroom at the Palms Hotel, none were discussing her glory years. When not touching up their lipstick or fixing their hair, the ladies had a ball eviscerating Spears.

Teetering on perilously high stilettos, one woman in a skirt the size of a handkerchief pronounced Spears' career over. "She soooo should have stayed home; it was really sad. What was the point?"

It was a question that would be asked repeatedly throughout the evening. At Tao, the restaurant where celebrities like Janet Jackson and Alicia Keys partied after the show, talk of Spears' debacle raged.

Tommy Lee and Kid Rock's brawl also had people buzzing. "My friend who was right there said that Kid Rock threw the first punch and then it just erupted into mayhem," one reveler said, before waxing rhapsodic about Pamela Anderson and her, ahem, virtues. 

Hip-hop mogul (and Janet Jackson's boyfriend) Jermaine Dupri was far more interested in delivering a hurting of a different kind. Not satisfied with the level of intoxication in the room, he ordered 10 bottles of Patron tequila for the crowd.

"I want everyone in here to get drunk," he yelled. "I want people stumbling home. We're partying tonight." Impromptu performances by rappers like T.I. and Nelly and singers like Robin Thicke soon followed.

Oscar-winning actor Jamie Foxx also put on a brief show, singing a few lines from the hit song "Golddigger." Champagne, and not tequila, was his drink of choice. He spent much of the evening swigging from a bottle of Dom Perignon as an assortment of women danced around him. A brunette in skin-tight jeans and a tank top flashed her breasts repeatedly.

Foxx, sporting black sunglasses and a do-rag, smiled brightly. "It's crazy up in here," he crowed.

SOURCE - CNN.COM


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why did Britney do this to herself? She is just making a fool of herself over and over again. I actually use to like her. Now she just looks crazy. I will pray for her.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 12, 2007)

*Britney Spears's Hairdresser Quit Before VMA Performance*


Before her now-notorious performance at Sunday's MTV Video Music Awards in Las Vegas, Britney Spears had a spat with celebrity hairstylist Ken Paves, PEOPLE reports in its latest issue, on newsstands Friday.

Weeks before the awards show, "Britney had requested his two female assistants [to do her extensions] since she prefers women around her," and was disappointed when Paves himself arrived, says a Spears source. The stylist soon left, taking his hair with him.

"He bailed," says the source. Says Paves's rep: "Ken made the professional decision not to do her hair for the VMAs."

That wasn't Spears's only problem â€“ there was also a wardrobe flap. An MTV rep says costumers picked out a form-flattering corset for her to wear, but Spears chose a bikini instead. 

SOURCE


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 12, 2007)

glumbert.com - Leave Britney Alone!

I really dont know what to say about this clip, but she is probably the biggest Brit fan in the world. I understand there are people that love Brit, but holy moly, this fan is breaking down over what people say about Brit


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im still a fan and even though she bombed the other night shes still alot more entertaining than whoever is popular now.

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif glumbert.com - Leave Britney Alone!
I really dont know what to say about this clip, but she is probably the biggest Brit fan in the world. I understand there are people that love Brit, but holy moly, this fan is breaking down over what people say about Brit

haha Chris crocker is nuts. I can never tell when hes serious or not.

and hes horrible at makeup. lol


----------



## Ricci (Sep 12, 2007)

Ok must be under the influence of drugs or suttin lol

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif glumbert.com - Leave Britney Alone!
I really dont know what to say about this clip, but she is probably the biggest Brit fan in the world. I understand there are people that love Brit, but holy moly, this fan is breaking down over what people say about Brit

LEAVE ME ALONE BRITNEY lol
YouTube - Britney, Leave ME Alone!


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 12, 2007)

*Reality TV Judges Rate Britney Spears's VMA Act*


And now the professionals are weighing in: Reality TV judges Simon Cowell and Bruno Tonioli are offering their â€“ surprisingly different â€“ opinions of Britney Spears's much-maligned performance at Video Music Awards.

While a disappointed Dancing With the Stars' Tonioli told PEOPLE, "Everything was wrong," the usually blistering Cowell of American Idol went easy on the embattled pop star.

Speaking to Extra, Cowell said, "She stole the show, whether you liked it or not. The only thing you heard about the following day was Britney Spears."

Granted, Cowell admitted, "It wasn't the best performance. She wasn't ready for it." But, he notes, "She's had more attention in the last 48 hours than any artist on the planet."

Tonioli, who says, "I'm a fan of hers," also adds: "I think it was sad, because you have someone who used to be great. I saw her years ago in concert, and she was the whole package. She's a gorgeous girl. It was almost like a ghost of that."

Of the performance, Tonioli says, "There was a disconnect in her eyes, dancing was poor, she couldn't even get the lip- synching together. She obviously has talent and it has been squandered. How could something like this happen?"

In a way, Cowell is equally bewildered. His advice to Spears: "Dump her friends ... fire the stylist. Be sensible. Put her in rehearsal for four weeks, get her into the gym [because] when she's on it, she's incredible."

Still, when it comes to her single, "Gimme More" â€“ which debuted strongly on the national radio airplay chart, in 69th place, reports USA Today â€“ Cowell, reverting to his usual character, says, "This was just an okay record." 

SOURCE

Simon makes a good point . . . as usual!


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well he is right. She sucked but shes in the press more than ever.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is why brits performance wasnt "the best" (although i loved every minute of it)





YouTube - Updated! Britney Spears VMA Truth

Her heel broke on her shoe, &amp; here is the proof!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 13, 2007)

Too bad no one else noticed now everyone thinks shes drunk or suttin


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think even if her heel did break she still would have worked it.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 13, 2007)

I wonder if the shoes were given to her defective knowingly?


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder if the shoes were given to her defective knowingly? That would have been mean. lol I kinda just feel that the shoes werent the reason she sucked. I think if Janet Jacksons heel would have been broken that she would have kept going and given her all.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 13, 2007)

but i saw the heels she was wearing though...if they did in fact break...it would be difficult to play it off and excute the dance moves perfectly i think she could have played it off by belly dancing or something though (with that you stay in one place)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder if the shoes were given to her defective knowingly? its a great possibilityi mean you see on blogs the kind of mean crap they say about this woman...imagine the people AROUND her man

that has got to be awful


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 13, 2007)

She was overheard saying she looked like a "fat pig". Ha.

And like that video with the broken heel said how can they explain that lipsynching mess?

That Chris Crocker guy needs to go away. His first few videos were funny - but now he's just ridiculous and looks completely insane. How the hell he managed to get 3 millions view on YouTube already for that wailing Britney crap? Bah.

Whatever, all this blaming thing is getting annoying... she shouldve made an actual statement to fill in those lingering question so people can stop guessing/assuming.


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She was overheard saying she looked like a "fat pig". Ha.
And like that video with the broken heel said how can they explain that lipsynching mess?

That Chris Crocker guy needs to go away. His first few videos were funny - but now he's just ridiculous and looks completely insane. How the hell he managed to get 3 millions view on YouTube already for that wailing Britney crap? Bah.

Whatever, all this blaming thing is getting annoying... she shouldve made an actual statement to fill in those lingering question so people can stop guessing/assuming.

well think about it...if she made an "official statment" the public would just say "oh she's making lame excuses"...so maybe its better that she didn't


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 13, 2007)

I think if she were to come out and say, "yeah - my heel broke" at least it'll excuse why she looked all frighten or didn't dance on stage. And the public already is down her throat for the performance... like, downright angry for any excuse being thrown out there. Its silly, but yeah, lol.

Anyways, I wonder how she'll do from now on. Kevin is coming off as the better person now... weird!


----------



## farris2 (Sep 14, 2007)

Cowell is right,she is the most talked about person right now.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 14, 2007)

Britney Spears &amp; K-Fed Meet at Lawyer's Office

Her return appearance at the MTV Video Music awards left Britney Spears' comeback up in the air. But the pop star seems intent on putting to rest her custody issues with her ex, Kevin Federline.

Spears, 25, attended an unscheduled meeting with Federline, 29, and his attorney Mark Vincent Kaplan Wednesday. The exes arrived separately to the Century City offices of Spears's attorney Laura Wasser. The meeting fell on son Jayden's first birthday and five days before they are due to face each other before a family court judge on Monday.

The meeting was Spears's idea according to a source close to her. "Britney asked for [the meeting]. She wants to put an end to this public debacle," says the Spears source. "However, Kevin [has] refused. He needs more money so he's determined to win this."

Court documents released Aug. 30 show that Spears's income is $737,868 a month and that Ferderline receives $20,000 a month in spousal support but has no "net income after business expenses."

A source close to Federline confirmed the meeting, but said that Federline was not drawing out the process due to financial self-interest. "He's not going for additional child support in the court papers that were filed. It's not about the money."

When asked if Spears was hoping to settle, the Federline source retorted: "She might settle, she's got stage fright."

Spears's Vegas weekend featured eight party-hopping nightclub excursions and one disastrous nationally televised dance number. She has kept a low profile since returning to Los Angeles Monday.

SOURCE


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 14, 2007)

*American Idol Judges Offer to Help Britney Spears*



Britney Spears â€“ the next Sanjaya?

American Idol, which seems to specialize in turning embarrassing performances into gold, has offered to do a little of the same for Spears, FOX News reports.

"We have decided we can bring Britney back," Idol judge Simon Cowell says in offering to help Spears's career. "We are serious. We plan to buy her underpants, get her bigger shorts to perform in and get her away from her stupid friends."

Paula Abdul says, "We always have time for Britney. We love her."

And Randy Jackson adds: "We'd love to take care of you, Spears! We will make you a superstar again!"

Spears, 25, is coming off a disappointing performance at the MTV Video Music Awards, and her new single "Gimme More" entered the Billboard Hot 100 chart at 85.

Meanwhile, superproducer Timbaland also offered some advice to the pop star: Do a duet with her ex-flame Justin Timberlake, an idea that Timbaland claims Spears scotched.

"She has no comeback story," he tells MTV News. "That's the problem. She has to have a team. She needs to come back with Justin doing records. ... [instead she got] so big-headed and [was] like, 'Screw you, screw you, I don't need nobody.' "

Timbaland says that Spears needs to "humble herself and make a phone call and say, 'I'm sorry.'"

"She knows what she's sorry about," the producer adds. "She needs to say, 'I was wrong,' and it'll definitely move forward. ... That's all she has to say."

Timberlake's fellow 'N Sync member Joey Fatone, who has known Spears "for many years", has also spoken out about the singer, saying he's worried about her.

"It was interesting," he tells Extra about Spears's VMAs performance. "I felt bad, but didn't. It looked like she was really lost. A lot of people... really want her to seek help... There's something not right there, something needs to obviously be done before anything tragic happens. She's a great girl."

SOURCE


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

Everyone is saying how Britney Spear is outta shape ??

LIKE WTF??

omg that means Im obese then right?

her body is fantastic after have 2 kids

Ok thats my rant of the year

damn jerks whoever says shes fat


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, thank you batty! I'm always amazed at things like this and it doesn't just happen in the media! I've seen it on MUT as well in the fashion forum


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 14, 2007)

She is out of shape compare to how she looked a couple of years ago. Im sure pregnancy does that to the body but as a celeb its really weird to see them with a belly. Also it was a bad outfit on her part. Anyways Britney's body looks way better than mine. lol


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

Well if people think shes fat then they are crazy and stoopid shes had two kids what do u expect??

I seen people saying shes fat here too

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, thank you batty! I'm always amazed at things like this and it doesn't just happen in the media! I've seen it on MUT as well in the fashion forum


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well if people think shes fat then they are crazy and stoopid shes had two kids what do u expect?? in Hollywood thats no excuse. She has trainers and stuff so she can lose the weight. Now im not saying there is anything wrong with her body because as a normal woman she looks great but we are talking about an entertainer who gets paid to look pretty.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

I take u havent had kids yet and so what if she has a belly .. I have a belly just like her so that means Im fat??

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She is out of shape compare to how she looked a couple of years ago. Im sure pregnancy does that to the body but as a celeb its really weird to see them with a belly. Also it was a bad outfit on her part. Anyways Britney's body looks way better than mine. lol Well maybe shes sick of people expecting her to be perfect?? Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif in Hollywood thats no excuse. She has trainers and stuff so she can lose the weight. Now im not saying there is anything wrong with her body because as a normal woman she looks great but we are talking about an entertainer who gets paid to look pretty.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 14, 2007)

No one cares if you are fat because you arent Britney Spears. lol You arent really reading what im saying at all. Im saying people are criticizing her because thats what people to do celebs.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

I feel bad for her right now to be honest .. I guess looking like u havent eaten in 3 months is the style now

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No one cares if you are fat because you arent Britney Spears. lol You arent really reading what im saying at all. Im saying people are criticizing her because thats what people to do celebs.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel bad for her right now to be honest .. I guess looking like u havent eaten in 3 months is the style now it is unfortunately and like i said before i still think she looks great especially after having two babies but being a celeb you get picked apart which is really sad.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

Someone purposely botched her boots ...


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

I know

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it is unfortunately and like i said before i still think she looks great especially after having two babies but being a celeb you get picked apart which is really sad.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

I personally think that after 2 kids she looks good. I guess a lot of the people compare her to earlier years. When she was all lean and tight. I think she looks good. Plus she has been partying and drinking A LOT. If she really got to it and REALLY wanted to get her body in shape, she can. She will eventually, and she will look like she did when she was 21.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 14, 2007)

Awww...I'm sorry you feel that way...but you have to understand the pressure of this society to look perfect 24/7. Even me as a skinny girl everytime I drink any kind of soda I feel like I am going to get cellulite on my ass...or worry if I eat chocolate that a new pimple is gonna pop up....I try to enjoy the sweets I eat...but sometimes I can't help myself.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

Its funny u know

you dont see society bashing overweight men just the women

go figure


----------



## Saja (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its funny u knowyou dont see society bashing overweight men just the women

go figure

Same with skinny women....you rarely see headlines about overly skinny men.....The media sucks dude!


----------



## Aprill (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, dear Ricci, opinions are like as*holes, and everyone unfortunately has one, with that being said, dont be upset about other's opinions, because Britney's world is not part of the real world, she has to been seen publicly, which means that she has to be a certain weight, size and have to look a certain way in order to stay on top. The industry could care less if you just had 16 kids, you have to look a certain way or your contracts and shows, and things like that start to dwindle, and the next time you are talked about, is them giving you front page because you are homeless or something like that.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

My point was / is that she isnt even fat!

lol


----------



## Aprill (Sep 14, 2007)

YOUR opinion is that she isnt fat, but OTHERS feel differently than you and you just have to get over it LOL


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 14, 2007)

She's not fat. She had those 2 kids close together and that does alot to your body. She looks really good, imo. If she's fat, then I want to be fat like that!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

Im over it April but Im allowed to rant

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YOUR opinion is that she isnt fat, but OTHERS feel differently than you and you just have to get over it LOL


----------



## Aprill (Sep 14, 2007)

yeah you can do whatever you want...........


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

Certain things pisses us all off and this is why we rant


----------



## Aprill (Sep 14, 2007)

yes, but let's keep it with the rest, I could rant all day about how I am tired of hearing about her on the news, regardless of her problems, she carries herself like trash and there are more important issues in the world, to be worried about what she is doing, she is a slob that does not know how to carry herself like a woman. That's MY opinion of good old Britney!!!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 14, 2007)

she also had 2 c-sections.... which like, totally cuts your stomach muscles. so people who have sections have to work 3x harder (at least) to get that stomach back, because the mucles have to heal themselves. i'm not a doc.... but that's what mine told me. oh, and i was told sometimes it is impossible to get that six pack back.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

Its true ...Iv had 3 c-sections my tummy never been the same since


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel bad for her right now to be honest .. I guess looking like u havent eaten in 3 months is the style now Just a little bit off topic here....and I am in NO WAY trying to further or get into an argument. But I think that saying someone looks like they haven't eaten in 3 months is just as mean as saying they are a little fat compared to how they used to be...


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2007)

I dissagree with you .. because some women do in fact look like they havent eaten for 3 months

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just a little bit off topic here....and I am in NO WAY trying to further or get into an argument. But I think that saying someone looks like they haven't eaten in 3 months is just as mean as saying they are a little fat compared to how they used to be... An example.. Angelina Jolie


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 14, 2007)

she has a little belly. big deal. whoever thinks she's fat never had a c-section.

for the record, i had one as well. I never was skinny skinny, but my whole life i've had a six pack. for some reason my stomach never got fat. i had a section... and 17 months later my stomach still isn't back to what it should be. not even close.

it's one thing for the media or whatever to think britney isn't fat. she does have to live up to a standard for them... okay. but when the average american person thinks britney is fat... i have a problem with that. she doesn't have to live up to our standards.

i do agree with aprill though, that everyone will have an opinion.

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just a little bit off topic here....and I am in NO WAY trying to further or get into an argument. But I think that saying someone looks like they haven't eaten in 3 months is just as mean as saying they are a little fat compared to how they used to be... i agree with you too.

i'm off.. gotta get ready for work.

have a lovely day y'all!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 15, 2007)

But you all can agree she is in need of some form of help.

- stylist

- shrink

- weave-master


----------



## han (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just a little bit off topic here....and I am in NO WAY trying to further or get into an argument. But I think that saying someone looks like they haven't eaten in 3 months is just as mean as saying they are a little fat compared to how they used to be... ITA^^ i dont think britney is fat at ALL sure she gain more than she use too but thats normal after haveing two kids back to back, she still looks good even with the extra pounds.also i didnt know it was possible to go three months with out food,and still be alive, darn i learn something new everyday


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But you all can agree she is in need of some form of help.
- stylist

- shrink

- weave-master

she does need a shrink because Ken Paves is the weave-master and she didnt want him to do her hair. lol


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 15, 2007)

lol celly... right on!


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But you all can agree she is in need of some form of help.
- stylist

- shrink

- weave-master

Celly your the best

LOL


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 15, 2007)

*Lawyer: Britney Spears 'Just Wants to Be a Mom'*



Britney Spears "just wants to be a mom," her lawyer, Laura Wasser, said Friday â€“ adding, "I believe this is a frustrating time for her."

Wasser spoke to reporters outside the courtroom after another hearing in the custody fight between Spears and ex-husband Kevin Federline. TMZ.com and CelebTV cited court documents signed Friday saying Spears will continue to pay Federline $20,000 in spousal support.

However, a legal source close to the case tells PEOPLE that it "was an old document filed for housekeeping purposes... All the financial issues in this case have already been decided."

The source says Federline's spousal support of $20,000 a month ends in November. "But he still gets child support â€“ an amount that's already been decided. He can come back and ask for more child support, but he has not yet made that request. The only [additional] money that [his lawyer] has requested is to cover his attorney fees."

Wasser did not confirm any details about what was discussed at the hearing. Asked if this is a frustrating time for Spears because of the negative reactions to her appearance last Sunday at the MTV Video Music Awards, Wasser said, "Yes. I think she just wants to be a mom, and both of her kids' birthdays are this week, and I think she would've liked to celebrate with them without having to worry about the entire nation â€“ the entire world â€“ being concerned about what's going on with her personally and her custody battle with Mr. Federline."

Federline's attorney, Mark Vincent Kaplan, said outside court that, as far as how Federline was faring, "He is doing great."

Asked if Spears's recent public appearance is helping or hindering her case, Kaplan replied, "I don't know what thing you are referring to, and I'm not going to talk about any strategy. I think how she is doing is something for her attorneys to address."

Wasser, when asked to address a story that Spears tried to offer Federline a settlement, which he was resistant to accept, replied, "I don't believe that's true. They met and are trying to work it out so they don't have to have a judge make determinations for them regarding their kids. I don't know that he was resistant or she was resistant. They are both trying to work to come up with something together."

On Wednesday, Spears, 25, attended an unscheduled meeting with Federline, 29, and his attorney at the Century City offices of Wasser. The meeting fell on son Jayden James's first birthday and five days before the parents are due to face each other before a family court judge on Monday.

Son Sean Preston turned 2 on Friday.

Spears and Federline currently have 50-50 custody, but Federline is seeking more time, serving subpoenas on people in Spears's inner-circle to show problems in her parenting skills.

SOURCE


----------



## Ricci (Sep 15, 2007)

Ahh no I doubt it .. I was only saying that not that u can live three month without food lol

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ITA^^ i dont think britney is fat at ALL sure she gain more than she use too but thats normal after haveing two kids back to back, she still looks good even with the extra pounds.also i didnt know it was possible to go three months with out food,and still be alive, darn i learn something new everyday


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)

Bippity Boppity Boo.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 16, 2007)

Are u making fun of her? Ok I agree not the greatest pic

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bippity Boppity Boo.
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...twbsbanner.jpg


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Personally I think that Brit is a little stoic. She also needs to stop performing in her underwear. It seems as if she hasn't accepted the fact that her life has changed in many ways. Some serious therapy might help. Get Dr Phil on the phone!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree shes messing up big time but shes always dressed slutty thats nothing new at all!!


----------



## Solimar (Sep 16, 2007)

I feel kind of bad for her. Being in the spotlight sucks at times, I am sure...but then having people sit there and pick apart everything you do, and every flaw has got to be irritating. She signed herself up for it, though. She didn't mind when she was 18, very thin, no kids, no worries...and then life got a bit more real, handed her some sh*t she didn't like, and flipped out. Maybe she has something really wrong with her, like PPD or something of the sort, whryich is totally possible. I think she needs to keep herself under the radar for a while, get things sorted out with her life, and come back as an older Britney, not Britney trying to emulate what she will never be again.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Solimar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she needs to keep herself under the radar for a while, get things sorted out with her life, and come back as an older Britney, not Britney trying to emulate what she will never be again. You know what, I was thinking that... that she's trying to go back to the "old brit-brit" and that just ain't working out too well for her. It's time she moved on from them belly shirts. But I can't honestly say I feel bad for the girl. I think she brings it upon herself mostly.
Anyways, we're stuck with this for now...


----------



## Aprill (Sep 16, 2007)

[email protected] Celly!!!!!!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 16, 2007)

Um what happend to these quotes by Celly &amp; me?

Are u making fun of her? Ok I agree not the greatest pic

---End Quote---

What if I am?





************************


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Ricci (Sep 16, 2007)

lol well I was gonna say shame on you!


----------



## charish (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she also had 2 c-sections.... which like, totally cuts your stomach muscles. so people who have sections have to work 3x harder (at least) to get that stomach back, because the mucles have to heal themselves. i'm not a doc.... but that's what mine told me. oh, and i was told sometimes it is impossible to get that six pack back. that is true, even just having a baby naturally messes your stomach muscles up. she would probably look better though if she took better care of herself and worked out more. i don't think she looks bad, but i def. wouldn't be on stage in a two piece. i think she just needs to wake up and realize that she is in her mid 20's and she does have two little ones. i think it's time for her to change her image and know that you can look good and be sexy, but in a classy way, not trashy. i think a lot of people get sluty and trashy looking confused with looking sexy. if that makes any since, i hope i said that right, but you know what i mean.


----------



## han (Sep 16, 2007)

i think im gonna run and buy her new cd when it comes out, not that im a huge fan of brit, or even her music, just to show some support and not be a hater!


----------



## charish (Sep 16, 2007)

i'd like to hear what all she has on it, if it's any different than before.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think im gonna run and buy her new cd when it comes out, not that im a huge fan of brit, or even her music, just to show some support and not be a hater! when is it being released?


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 26, 2007)

Celebtv.com has video of Britney Spears asking a paparazzo to come into the bathroom with her at Quizno's. Inside the bathroom she asks him something or another. It's been reported that she asked him to go and get her tampons.
source: Dlisted | Be Very Afraid


----------



## PaperFlowers (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh good grief, I am dying for her to make a comeback but it just seems more and more unlikely.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what, I was thinking that... that she's trying to go back to the "old brit-brit" and that just ain't working out too well for her. It's time she moved on from them belly shirts. But I can't honestly say I feel bad for the girl. I think she brings it upon herself mostly.
Anyways, we're stuck with this for now...

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...twbsbanner.jpg







That is both really sad and really funny...


----------



## han (Oct 13, 2007)

Britney Spears' Record Label Suing Perez Hilton at Hollywood.com

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when is it being released? i think oct 30


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

You know, I dont realyy feel bad anymore for her. I feel terrible for her children though. As for her "not as perfect" bod" - Her fingure isnt Awful, it's just her choice of wardrobe. Sh ecould definetly class it up and wear some flugure flattering outfits. She could look hot but she continues to squeeze herself into stuff that looks fab on her 4 years ago.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 16, 2008)

Can We Please Start Using This Thread Again?


----------



## Aprill (Apr 16, 2008)

Ita!!!!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 17, 2008)

*PLEASE*


----------

